# Current LSD Dicussion Mk6



## Magicbean2012

*Old thread:*here

They look the same as the Blotter art sheets sold here:

http://trip-dealer.org/alice-wonderland-with-caterpillar-p-3475.html

Already the ones I had (the first print with the blotters on the dark surface) were very week. I don't really understand why somebody would think of making and selling a similar print when everybody knows there are poor (or weak) almost identical prints going around at the moment...   ...unless they're fake and just Blotter art bought from that website. Then it could make sense.
Anyway I hope for you that I'm wrong & that You'll have more luck than I had.
Please give us your feedback after trying them .


----------



## Magicbean2012

So Acid4blood, what did you think of them ? Have you tried them ? That's the picture taken of the one I had. And as I mentioned of few pages back I found them very week, no more than 50mics on them instead of the 120mics I was told they were supposed to contain.


----------



## fly-

There's a new batch of dalai lamas starting to spread around, albeit weaker than 1st one. Fun times ahead.


----------



## Magicbean2012

Have they made Shivas as well ? And what makes you say that they're weaker this time ? Have you tried them or were you told that ? Any Idea of the dosage this time ?
Anyway that's good news!!


----------



## jacky09ftw

LGT said:


> Word spreads fast



I must agree on that nothing stays quiet like lmao


----------



## Drgreenthumbs

Magicbean2012 said:


> They look the same as the Blotter art sheets sold here:
> 
> http://trip-dealer.org/alice-wonderland-with-caterpillar-p-3475.html



Hmmm  they do look similar but on mine there are 2 rows of playing card symbols along the border and another single row in a circle, hard to make out in the pic I know! But the ones in the link seem like they have 2 rows of symbols but they lead onto the next row of blotters. 

Also forgot to say that these tasted truly awful, I've had some nasty tasting blotters before but these were something else, I placed it in my mouth with intentions of chewing it and had to rapidly run to the kitchen and wash it down with some water, the second half was washed down without contact in my mouth lol.

Sourced in London along with some black and red dots


----------



## jacky09ftw

Anyone with experience with the beatles tabs will be getting some of these soon and was just looking some reports on them folks


----------



## matt<3ketamine

word has it they are very good jacky


----------



## jaydrog

Ain't taken trips in a good while but I am now told I can pick up Buddhas any word on these ?


----------



## Acid4Blood

B9 said:
			
		

> Just to say hallo & empty your pm box please



Done! (& hello!) %)



			
				Magicbean2012 said:
			
		

> So Acid4blood, what did you think of them ? Have you tried them ? That's the picture taken of the one I had. And as I mentioned of few pages back I found them very week, no more than 50mics on them instead of the 120mics I was told they were supposed to contain.



If you're referring to the dancing bears then yes, I've done them numerous times & completely agree with your dose estimate.... ~50mics. Always dosed 3 or 4 at a time.



			
				gamorrah said:
			
		

> The red microdots were aquired in the midwest in winter of 2011.. I know its hard to tell and im dosing regardless, just was hoping someone may have run across these.



Red star microdots are ~100mics of Swiss Bliss LSD. Beautiful acid. If I was you I wouldn't even mix them with that blotter cos 2 red stars should give you a profound experience given the right set & setting.


----------



## ricardo08

Can I just confirm.. the the Alice in wonderland's with less playing card symbols are weak? And if so, are they nice/"clean" if you take enough of them?

Just picked some up, but my guy said they were quite a bit stronger than his previous tabs (Alex Grey's and Hofmann bikes) which I thought were lovely. Is he lying to me??


----------



## Drgreenthumbs

Well I guess you can never assume there are only 2 batches about, could be 3? But I can only vouch for the stronger one really.


----------



## ricardo08

Took 3 and it was barely enough. 1 is probably the equivalent of half the strength of any of the tabs i've had in the last year.


----------



## karmanaut

hey all

first post to bluelight !!!

I noticed a few references to Fat Freddy blotters being mentioned on the previous LSD thread.

I didnt like them at all,  felt very RC to me.


----------



## karmanaut

had a pretty bad trip on the fat freddies,  come up time was very strange,  and awful lingering effects for over 30 hours


picture here
http://imgur.com/QUKWH


----------



## triphead34

i severly doubt this as i took the fat freddys and friends have took the twins in my company and just stated that they were much weaker and i know for sure that the fat freddys were the same ones as when they were around in bigger circulation maybe 8 months ago or however long it was cus they were the same high strength tab and were definately acid, 2 had me gone lol and def nt 25x or anything,

got some shivas aswell from another source, still yet to try them out but will report back sometime this week!


----------



## karmanaut

I am not convinced those freddies were LSD.

I dropped three on Friday night,  was a really empty synthetic trip,  weird visual distortions rather than true Psychedelic Hallucinations,

I have tripped often enough to know that was a totally different chem,  i am not familiar enough with RC's to pin down exactly which one,  but still am certain that was not an acid trip.

I tried them last year when there was a batch around,  didnt get anything from the at all - completely inactive.

I have tripped on some confirmed LSD Avatars, Alex grey Ganeshas, and dancing bears so far this year,  not even comparable, RC fakery on those Freddy tabs.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i have tripped on the avatars, ganesha, krishnas and done freddies a few times, *they are lsd*, not RC, everyone who has them enjoy your LSD 
karmanaut, sounds like you got a different batch than everyone else, id maybe change your supplier if you really think they are some RC, baring in mind most RC's dont go on blotter and the ones with the 25c's/DOx compounds on them are new prints (besides some hofmanns allegedly and mad hatters) 
sorry karmanaut but i call bullshit on freddies being some RC, they are left over stock from last year and are all gone now, many BL acidheads will agree with me im sure


----------



## karmanaut

Yes m8, it could be different batches going around - not sure,

I just came here to put out fair warning,  they are nasty little tabs and i am certain the ones i took were not LSD,

I mean,  i was sat eating pizza at +3 hours and although i was getting some fair visuals, they no way were like acid hallucinations,  the whole trip was very empty, no LSD mindset at all.

also i was still getting residual visual changes from the trip at +30 hours from when i dropped them ???

I took those Freddies without any other chems and it just felt wrong, no ergot feeling from them.

I am not the only one in my group that have said there is something wrong with them,

Has anyone else tried them recently?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i tried them on friday and the friday 2 weeks ago, still good olde lsd each time
maybe try another one, if you have a sheet, try a different part of it, they are not nasty little tabs at all, only DOx or 25c are nasty if sold as acid, some people had said they were a bit unevenly laid last year 
since these are last years supply, they may have degraded more, hence your first try not being effective and then your second being the baseline effects, feeling like you've dosed but just not fully emerged in the psychedelic experience like you expect 
ive had tabs that have been piss weak, give me the effects and visuals you are saying you got but i still realise it was just weakly dosed tabs with acid on them, just not enough acid to produce the blast into psychedelia land, thats what a low dose tends to feel like, seems like your the one that has ever said this in the year they have been circulating but i will still take into account that you said that if i get them again and dont quite get the experience i hoped for,


----------



## triphead34

what your describing as being empty psychedelic wise but with visuals sounds kinda like a 25x(c,i,etc) trip but i wouldn't say theyre empty some are fantastic and mind blowing mentally , also you said you were feeling them at 30+ hours? maybe you did get a completely different batch and its just a very odd coincidence, but there are only a handful of chems that will fit actively on blotter but lsd can also feel empty if youve been taking it maybe 3 weeks in a row or whatever, each trip can feel so different on it anyway but the freddys i had were definately acid and i dont think freddies would be one of the normal blotter art people would get if they were laying an rc onto blotter, anyway i know these were pretty much the last leftovers of the fat freddies that were circulating last summer and i was lucky enough to get some and they are exactly the same good old lsd as back then, exact same tabs strength/taste wise etc


----------



## karmanaut

well - from the effects i had from them, i have been reading around and it seems comparable to 5-MEO-AMT 

I was told mine were also from a batch laid last year and stored for the summer.

I have done LSD at low and high doses, and this was nothing like it,  i have not tripped or do any other chems except some Ganga for a month,  so i know its not tolerance or burnout.

Those are some weird tabs for sure.


----------



## triphead34

fair enough each to their own, but the fat freddies i had twice the past 2 weeks were defiantely lsd, very easy to tell from 5 years of experience and ive only ever had madhatters which straight away were easy to know that something weird was up and it wasnt proper lsd, and i beleive my friends that the geminis are def lsd aswell just very weak so i dont think people should be wary of geminis if offered


----------



## headfuck123

iv also had the fat freddies a few times and agree that they are LSD but thats not to say there isnt another batch out there with a completely different compound on them.


----------



## karmanaut

headfuck123 said:


> iv also had the fat freddies a few times and agree that they are LSD but thats not to say there isnt another batch out there with a completely different compound on them.



Well, if there were two batches going around that would go someway in explaining all the inconsistencies that have been associated with this artwork over the last year.

Can blotter be tested with a modified Ehrlich Reagent ?


----------



## Munroe

Marquis reagent would react to 5-meo-amt. Though the amount impregnated into the blotter would do very little I imagine.
If you had Ehrlich reagent you could pretty much prove it WAS lsd. Unless it was some obscure lsd analogue there aren't any other indole containing alkaloids (that I know of) that could fit on blotter at an active dose.


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Last years batch were very badly laid, some super strong, some inactive, have found this years batch decent enough and i've been doing acid for over 30 years.


----------



## jancrow

I'm not sure how useful marquis would be on a blotter- wouldn't it react with or dissolve inks as readily as any active substances? Especially in some cases where you could quite likely actually have more ink than active on a blotter.


----------



## karmanaut

jancrow said:


> I'm not sure how useful marquis would be on a blotter- wouldn't it react with or dissolve inks as readily as any active substances? Especially in some cases where you could quite likely actually have more ink than active on a blotter.



Yeh - i read somewhere that Marquis reagent would disolve the blotter paper - so not much use?

I have never tripped like that before though,  thats what is so confusing,

Did not feel like an acid trip atall, totally different,  felt very stimmy and i felt still sober while getting wild visuals,

Got quite a bit of vasoconstriction with it, which was worry at times,  no loss of appetite - i was eating pizza at +2 hours which i have never been able to eat while tripping on Acid.

Just was an extremely empty trip - just felt totally fake, and as i said before,  with acid i get a feeling like i have ingested ergot- its got a specific type effect on the body, got none of that

Visuals were really just visual distortions rather than true acid hallucinations. - weirdness


----------



## Snakes

I've recently managed to get my hands on a vial of liquid fun:D excellent clean stuff i have to say and feels accurately dosed, hooray! Not sure about the fat freddy's at the moment and whether they're clean or not but I do know for sure last year they were excellent LSD, maybe not on the same level as the Mayan's that are circulating at the moment. Any chance it was just a low dose of L? That usually makes me feel a little off or suspicious about whether what i've ingested is L.


----------



## karmanaut

Snakes said:


> I've recently managed to get my hands on a vial of liquid fun:D excellent clean stuff i have to say and feels accurately dosed, hooray! Not sure about the fat freddy's at the moment and whether they're clean or not but I do know for sure last year they were excellent LSD, maybe not on the same level as the Mayan's that are circulating at the moment. Any chance it was just a low dose of L? That usually makes me feel a little off or suspicious about whether what i've ingested is L.



Lucky you with a vial of goodness 

I have been trying to add to my collection recently but things seem dry in the circles i run in, hope you enjoy!

As for it being a low dosed trip,  i dont think so - it certainly did not feel that way purely due to the amount of visuals i was getting.  very weird headspace though,  

I dont suppose i will ever get to the bottom of it,  not sure i can spring for a testing kit at the mo - maybe in the future,

anyways,  been good chatting to you all,  My blotter collection is mostly vacuum sealed,  i will break it open sometime soon and put up some blotter porn to brighten the thread.

thanks


----------



## Munroe

Blotter could be soaked in EtOH and evaporated perhaps.
Though the blotter in question has more than likely been munched so this is all hypothetical.

Oh well.


----------



## triphead34

Has anyone heard anything about or tried avatars that seem to be available at the moment along with blue/purple lotus' and the freddys? seems to be the shortage of acid is definately being sorted out and prices dont seem to be as ridiculous as before  , pity it wasnt 2 months earlier at the start of the summer though,

ill be trying out the shivas tomorrow and theres a good possibility ill mix a bit of 25i in towards the end of the experience to see how that goes down so ill report back on the quality of the shivas as soon as i get the chance


----------



## Jesusgreen

> Got my hands on some Alex Grey blotter, the actual art is a piece called "Pregnancy". 1cm x 1cm.
> 
> It was obtained in the South East UK by a friend.
> 
> Haven't tried it out yet but I'll report back when I do.



From the old thread, I forgot to report back. Since this was my first experience with anything claiming to be LSD I can't say for sure whether it was or not, though I suspect given the way it felt that it was. I will however detail as much info as possible for anyone who comes across them:

Image: Alex Grey's Pregnancy
Blotter size: ~1cm x 1cm perforated, thin
Taste: Slight "electric" tingling taste when held directly on the tip of my tongue, sort of soapy but not a strong bitter

- Felt effects felt in ~20 minutes
- Fully tripping at ~1 hour 15 to 1 hour 30 minutes
- Peaked at ~2 hours 30 minutes
- Peak visuals lasted about another 7 hours
- Peak mental effects lasted all the way around 11+ hours after I dosed
- Effects continued to slowly decrease after that, with some lingering light visuals persisting until I fell asleep 15 hours after dosing.

Most prominent visuals were a swirling blending of objects, occasionally my vision + hearing would slow down for a couple of seconds and it would seem like a guy talking on tv was in slow motion. I had many colourful glowing mandalas appearing as overlays over my vision. With closed eyes I saw very bright neon 2D geometric patterns, and intense fractals.

Music appreciation was through the roof and I don't think any drug has ever made the Dead sound so awesome  

The first 5-6 hours of the trip had a purely positive push that felt very euphoric, but later I was worried about the intensity duration and my anxiety sort of killed the euphoria and made it more neutral until I got past it and relaxed again.

There was some mindfuck but overall the head high was much more clear and analytical than some tryptamines like DMT or 4-AcO-DMT/Psilocin-based tryptamines. 

It felt like a tryptamine rather than a phenethylamine.

Hope this helps, enjoy your trips :D


----------



## SpecialK_

karmanaut said:


> There is no way those freddies were LSD.



No means to come across as dick sizing, but in the past few years I've went through a fair sheets of various blotter that has been mentioned along this thread. The tabs I've had and suspected to be LSD have always been said to be LSD by all other members on Bluelight. So with respect to that I tend to believe I'm pretty good at gauging if something is LSD. 

Last year I went through many of these Freddys as I really liked them, they were quite a nice dose especially after having fun with the Avatar blotter. This year some more Freddys appeared from my local hippy and he mentioned that they were supposedly just left overs from the year before (although we all know it can never be known if its true or not) - but a lot of other BLrs are also mentioning this. So I quickly snapped up a good few I've tried both low and high doses with these already and they are the same as any acid I've had.

I was thinking a while back that there may possibly be two batches of the Fat Freddys, but was never 100%. But was at a festival there and there was a few others with the exact same blotter and they claimed it as LSD also. Just remember it's acid and every trip can be different, I would most definitely say I prefer the Fat Freddys to the Ganeshas though, I'm surprised you weren't a bit more sceptical about those after the inky taste? But I enjoyed both of them as acid.  Might be looking about dutch forums as I'm sure there was a good bit of discussion on these Freddys being tested as they were everywhere.




triphead34 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about or tried avatars that seem to be available at the moment along with blue/purple lotus' and the freddys? seems to be the shortage of acid is definately being sorted out and prices dont seem to be as ridiculous as before  , pity it wasnt 2 months earlier at the start of the summer though,
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I've never tried them personally, but just was told the lotus weren't too great a tab. I can't recall if it was they were low dose or just felt like an RC. But never tried them so just don't go dropping ten your first time in case.


----------



## karmanaut

Yeh, the Ganesha did have a funny taste, although not bitter, as you say it tasted of ink,  not strong blotters, but still LSD and a reasonable trip when a few a taken.

The freddies were dodgy last year - i had some that were inactive - lol and found them to be lacking anything LSD like this year


----------



## matt<3ketamine

gimme your avatars please


----------



## karmanaut

matt<3ketamine said:


> gimme your avatars please



Haha,  the Avatars have been my favourite tabs over the last couple of years,  certainly one of the nicest ones i have tried anyway - probably second would be some WOW which sadly has all been consumed.

Dancing bears were very weak, i would think only around 50ug,  but they are fairly clean, and a few of those along with some ecstasy have been nice.

I was hoping to have come across some of the Beatles,Mayan calenders, or Dali lama prints but alas - no such luck !


----------



## triphead34

as promised i took 3 shiavas today and can confirm they are very nice acid and theres nothing to be worried about if anyone is offered these  

i had 3 shivas and 2 other mates had 3 and 2 freddies and another one had 2 shivas for a first time acid exp. 3 freddies seemed to be a pretty powerful trip for my mate lol but the 3 shivas i had seemed like the perfect dose, id rougly say 3 of them was equal to two of the freddies from my experience  a few weeks ago on them but they def get the thumbs up


----------



## knock

Ha! I didn't realise that Avatars were based on that stupid Ridley Scott film! I'm quite disappointed :D

I thought they must have been something like this:






Fucking Avatar. Hate that film, it's so shit!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

produced some fuckin class blotter tho


----------



## ferrett1979

I've had a few Fat Freddies lately and they have been the best tabs i've had since the last fattys were around (i think maybe the same batch but were stored for summer use). They were def LSD and not an RC on any kind, the duration and effects were the same as before and were better than the Avatars IMO.


----------



## karmanaut

ferrett1979 said:


> I've had a few Fat Freddies lately and they have been the best tabs i've had since the last fattys were around (i think maybe the same batch but were stored for summer use). They were def LSD and not an RC on any kind, the duration and effects were the same as before and were better than the Avatars IMO.



Thats good to know -although  i am still wary of those i have , strange little tabs for sure - 7 left,  i guess i might try again sometime to see how it goes.

Will go for the Avatars first though.

Any tips on other blotters to look out for ?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

ying yang dolphins are in my sights mate, they are meant to be the freshest ones ive heard and 120-150ug or so but ya never know, all i know is they are lsd :D


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Dali Lama's and Mayan calenders are on my list to try.


----------



## skibler

Im from the US, but had a friend from Germany hook me up with 3 ying yangs. Gonna try this weekend!


----------



## Glowing aaron

Been offered Hoffman's bike rides, supposedly the latest with 1943 at the bottom. Supposedly 150ug. Anyone had or know about these?


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Glowing aaron said:


> Been offered Hoffman's bike rides, supposedly the latest with 1943 at the bottom. Supposedly 150ug. Anyone had or know about these?



Dunno but Hoffmans of various types are all over the place at the moment, not tried any as have seen wildly differing dosage estimates.


----------



## bogman

had a fat freddy last sunday at a festival, while i didn't trip hard and had very little visuals i got a massive surge in positive energy.everything was good and was just in a nice place.
music sounded brillant and spent a few hours dancing then we took a visit down to an area they had turned into Narnia, spent a bit hugging trees and talking to thin air.


----------



## Magicbean2012

Just a couple of photos to show the Marquis & Ehrilch colour test results of samples of DOC & DOB powder. As noticed on the Ehrilch (LSD) test there is no near to Violet colour on either substances. And for the Marquis test they both turn out green (suggesting some 2CB like compound) but darker green for the DOB compared with the DOC result.

http://www.dropshots.com/magicbean#date/2012-08-25/01:30:27

http://www.dropshots.com/magicbean#date/2012-08-25/01:30:35


----------



## matt<3ketamine

hopefully be obtaining some hofmanns soon, dont know what it says on the bottom tho yet, hope they are good, any i should look out for that are dodgy/not lsd


----------



## abrad84

Some of the Hoffman 1943 prints are very unevenly laid, with some super-strong hits and some weak ones.


----------



## creeepah

Can't help but feel a little jealous of all this talk of acid. Seems like here in Surrey (UK) it is non -existent. Ah well, liberty cap season is soon here!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

aye thats a great thing about the uk, if ya cant find acid, theres always hoppin into a field and finding some mushies



abrad84 said:


> Some of the Hoffman 1943 prints are very unevenly laid, with some super-strong hits and some weak ones.



cheers will keep that in mind


----------



## redredred

matt<3ketamine said:


> hopefully be obtaining some hofmanns soon, dont know what it says on the bottom tho yet, hope they are good, any i should look out for that are dodgy/not lsd



Some hoffmans with yin-yang lotus flowers on the back I believe are 5-MeO-AMT, all the others seem to be LSD although it's a popular print, so..


----------



## matt<3ketamine

cartoon shivas re-emerging here


----------



## silverhaze

Fat Freddies finally, its going to be a fun weekend!


----------



## Mailmonkey

matt<3ketamine said:


> aye thats a great thing about the uk, if ya cant find acid, theres always hoppin into a field and finding some mushies



which are much more reliable....


----------



## aftershocknrock

picked up some hoffmans here advertised as 150ug best shit ever put hairs on yer hairs usual dealer wank. the back is grey and some of them have visible pinkish drops on the back was wondering if thats from someone dropping it on to blotter themselves or something or if its just durty blotter anyway just glad to see some cid start to circulate here its been too long will report back on quality if i remember/not too fucked/can be arsed


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ pics?


----------



## aftershocknrock

you mean of the back the pink shit? because im fairly sure they are the standard 1943 bicycle print (iv only four so you will only see part of the bicycle) il try get a pic up later


----------



## matt<3ketamine

*NSFW*: 








[/url][/IMG]




finally found a pic of the hofmanns i could get, people have been saying they are quite a nice dose for just one tab


----------



## Greenstar420

Those look tasty matt!  Enjoy!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

cant wait to get some


----------



## SpecialK_

Had good fun on the Cartoon Shivas and some Fat Freddys last night at a drum and bass night. 99% sure the Shivas are the exact same batch as last time as they have the same taste and everything. Taste is the exact same as the Ganeshas from 2 years or so ago. Nice wee tabs though 2-3 would probably be a sweet spot for most unless your looking to stay inside for a few hours. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/28407010150341734202247.jpg/

- Those are the Shivas. Ate my last Fat Freddy yesterday though, they aren't about here anymore either.  

Went to Tescos to buy another barrack to keep me going, ended up returning with a bag of barbacue nuts. What the fuck.


----------



## Greenstar420

Anyone try the hoffs with the fish design on the back yet?  Any good?  Seems like quite a few of those are around...


----------



## headfuck123

ened up at a party after a rave and was given an unknowen tab. it seemed to be the corner tab with a yellow boarder but i couldnt make out what the rest of the picture might be. 1 gave me pretty intense visuals/giggles, the lot! i had to end the trip early with some blues though as i had to magically find my way home and i was in no mental state to wander home or even get a taxi.


----------



## SpecialK_

headfuck123 said:


> ened up at a party after a rave and was given an unknowen tab. it seemed to be the corner tab with a yellow boarder but i couldnt make out what the rest of the picture might be. 1 gave me pretty intense visuals/giggles, the lot! i had to end the trip early with some blues though as i had to magically find my way home and i was in no mental state to wander home or even get a taxi.



Might've been a Shiva mate, few of them have been about and they have a yellow border, posted a picture above. Quite liked them. Hopefully gonah give these Hofmanns that are about a blast this weekend as the Shivas seem to be gone now - not 100% sure though.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Greenstar420 said:


> Anyone try the hoffs with the fish design on the back yet?  Any good?  Seems like quite a few of those are around...



aye heard reports that they are fine and dandy


----------



## gamorrah

abrad84 said:


> Some of the Hoffman 1943 prints are very unevenly laid, with some super-strong hits and some weak ones.



the ones <I> were consistently around 50ug subjectively


----------



## SidneyHunter

After 6 full years of being sid-less, finally found some this week (or more accurately, they found Me)

Non-perforated smileys! 

Will report aback once have tried them, but am expecting a good 1!


----------



## schoolbus22

Yes I experienced the fats for the first time my freshman year in college,
if anything it was like a robo trip dxm sorta feeling. lance luthers tho..


----------



## headfuck123

i tried the hoffmans with the koi fish/lotus flower on the back on friday night. I only had 1 and I had the funniest trip yet, full on rollling about the floor laughing at everything for hours on end. Although to get the visuals i would have liked i would probly need 2.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

got to try the hofmanns at bangface, only the one aswell lik headfuck but was trippin ze tits off, also got some canadian blotter i think, bigger tabs than the hofmanns but no bitter taste or over lasting effects so was good lucy too, will try find a pic cuz i seen one on the canadian thread

edit: one of these bad boys 

*NSFW*:


----------



## Jesusgreen

Anyone seeing any blotter of Jacek Yerka's Cloud Breaker?
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lk1vhxEakG1qhttpto1_r1_500.jpg

Friend just picked some up and wondering if anyone has any reports or knows if it's LSD/NBOMe/DOX/etc


----------



## MUSHET

LSD in Glasgow Scotland, I'm finding it difficult to get hold of it. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## Myshkin

I think LSD's in relatively short supply in most places at the moment, especially in comparison to this time last year. Though obviously those in the right circles won't be going without.


----------



## MUSHET

Yeah, bit of a bummer.

Just need to find the 'right circle'.


----------



## Myshkin

Well, good luck with that. The 'right circles' can be pretty insular.

Like I say, unfortunately this isn't the place to hook you up, but at least you can keep track of what's in your area.


----------



## JonL

Without giving away any sources, I will point you to a thread from another section of Bluelight that might help you find those 'circles': http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...e-Mail-The-Silk-Road-and-our-very-own-Tronica!


----------



## MUSHET

Interesting. Very interesting.


----------



## bogman

anybody here tried the Alice in wonderland tabs


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Took 5 on Wednesday cos had the week off work. Nice clean acid but dosed weak (~50mics, maybe slightly less).

Also took 3 at a rave 2 weeks ago but mixed them with half a hoffman & half a shiva, (along with various other substances) so couldn't judge them properly then. 
Wednesday was a very positive trip tho. We (myself, my housemates & other mates) had a mad hatter tea party that evening. Twas great craic! %)





25 hit square





Mad Hatter's Tea Party! %)


----------



## Fishface

Fabulous!!!


----------



## Ismene

Bit disappointed at the moment - tired of getting ripped off so I'm having a while restocking my mushroom supply. At least there's no slimy fucker ripping you off*

*Apart from the slimy fuckers selling bunk spore syringes I spose.


----------



## Myshkin

How do you mean 'ripped off', Ismene? Bunk blotter? Or 25I / other RCs sold as LSD?

I've not had to endure either, but speaking as a guy whose acid connections are poor as it is, I've not really been offered anything but NBOMes since late winter / early spring with the Dancing Bears and the Hofmanns. Last time I remember taking any was at a Killing Joke gig in March 

A shame, but 25I has been a pleasant distraction, though acid it ain't.


----------



## Ismene

^^

They didn't even have the grace to send bunk - just said it must be "lost in the post". It was the same time - last winter/spring,  they'd been reliable up to then must've just thought lets fuck him because we can't get anymore. 

Been thinking of giving 25i a try - trying to get a decent stock of shrooms on one side at the mo tho. You can either take em as psilocybin or mix em with moclobemide and have a nausea-free oral DMT trip.


----------



## SpecialK_

Ismene I reckon you'd like 25c or 25i if you aint tried them. I'm not sure how they are for regular use but the few times I've had 25c I've loved it. Real good replacement to acid while there isn't much about, but even more colourful.


----------



## Myshkin

Ismene said:


> a nausea-free oral DMT trip.



As you well know, my one and only oral DMT trip was anything but nausea-free. Not that it mattered once I'd left the bathroom floor purged of a year's worth of intenstinal flotsam and jetsam. :D

Mushrooms and moclobemide sounds like a definite winner though, going by your accounts and those of others. 

Sorry to hear of you getting scammed like that, though it's interesting to see it happened at around the same time as I started finding it difficult to get hold of any. Strange how there was plenty of LSD around this time last year, yet it sems to be a lot more elusive just now. Can't just be down to the rise of the NBOMe compounds, surely?


----------



## Ismene

SpecialK_ said:


> Ismene I reckon you'd like 25c or 25i if you aint tried them. I'm not sure how they are for regular use but the few times I've had 25c I've loved it. Real good replacement to acid while there isn't much about, but even more colourful.



I'll order some then special, I do have a bit of acid floating around in case of emergencies, but with supplies so scarce I like to keep it for when I really need it!



SamhainGrim said:


> Mushrooms and moclobemide sounds like a definite winner though, going by your accounts and those of others.



Yeah oral DMT is a bit gruelling for regular use - tho the "essence of lemon oil" does help a lot. Mushrooms and moclo are just the ticket. I find it lasts a bit longer too.


----------



## doorknob

Those cartoon shivas are a nice friendly addition. 1 is worthless, 2 is a nice giddly trip (good for the pub or whatever) 3 is where it starts to get very pretty and I haven't tried 4 yet. That'll be warehouse project I reckon 

They're the right price though, can't go wrong at 3 quid a pop.



SpecialK_ said:


> Ismene I reckon you'd like 25c or 25i if you aint tried them. I'm not sure how they are for regular use but the few times I've had 25c I've loved it. Real good replacement to acid while there isn't much about, but even more colourful.



Mate, I found 25i to be absolutely nothing like acid, got some really fucked up feelings too which put me off it. Extreme buzzing bouncing round my head is the only way I could describe it, like a little red arrow plane that took a wrong turn somewhere.


----------



## karmanaut

doorknob said:


> Those cartoon shivas are a nice friendly addition. 1 is worthless, 2 is a nice giddly trip (good for the pub or whatever) 3 is where it starts to get very pretty and I haven't tried 4 yet. That'll be warehouse project I reckon
> 
> They're the right price though, can't go wrong at 3 quid a pop.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, I found 25i to be absolutely nothing like acid, got some really fucked up feelings too which put me off it. Extreme buzzing bouncing round my head is the only way I could describe it, like a little red arrow plane that took a wrong turn somewhere.




Yeh, the Shiva's seem the best of a bad bunch at the moment,  i have only seen them and hoffman's for sale,  i would personally go for the Shiva's as i have had them before,  seem consistently dosed albeit weak, but beggars cant be choosers.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Shortage of acid atm is abit outrageous in my own opinion. There is so many different prints available but the dosage varies so much that its simply offputing. Hopefully gona get some mayans(Expensive) or some lord of hu-ka-nabs(i think thats the name of them). Luckily have 11 fat freddys kept still from the good old stock. The talk a page or 2 back on the freddys i will put my input on them and have to say that any i have ever had have always been LSD, thats from experience of a few sheets going round a circulation of people who have all reported they are excellent tabs.


----------



## karmanaut

jacky09ftw said:


> Shortage of acid atm is abit outrageous in my own opinion. There is so many different prints available but the dosage varies so much that its simply offputing. Hopefully gona get some mayans(Expensive) or some lord of hu-ka-nabs(i think thats the name of them). Luckily have 11 fat freddys kept still from the good old stock. The talk a page or 2 back on the freddys i will put my input on them and have to say that any i have ever had have always been LSD, thats from experience of a few sheets going round a circulation of people who have all reported they are excellent tabs.



Agreed,  it seems we have been spoiled over the last few years with an abundance of LSD,  seems a real shame its started to dry up now, hopefully the situation will improve very soon.

I tried the Fat Freddies tabs but did not like them, some nice visuals, but high body-load and no acid "headspace" made the trip not very enjoyable.

Only tried them the once and still got a few left,  still got some good Avatar blotters left so would choose them over the Fat Freddies any day.


----------



## Mav3r1ck84

Just signed up to Bluelight and read through the posts in this thread. Man, appears there's something everywhere apart from Glasgow. Either that I need new friends........ 

My last was at Hampden seeing Paul McCartney (which appears to have been the last gig before his voice went completely) and was in the form of sugar cubes. Had no luck anywhere since. The quest continues.......


----------



## Ismene

Mav3r1ck84 said:


> Paul McCartney (which appears to have been the last gig before his voice went completely) ..



He sounded like Arthur Mullard at the Olympics.


----------



## Fishface

Oi - no dissing 'arfer . . .


----------



## biggaman

I know nothing about acid.

Anyone tell me what "party acid" is???


----------



## SpecialK_

Can depend on whoevers saying it. But to me sounds like a 'party/social dose' which I find is just a low dose blotter that will make you giggly and give a bit of headspace but wont be too intense were you can't socialize, etc, if your at a party.

Haven't had any acid for a while, even though it's about. Don't know why but just haven't been feeling like a trip on LSD itself, I'm having much more fun with going out on 2C-B, but it isn't as good for socializing on which surprises me. Think next time I get acid I'll prob just dose quite high and sit in a house and trip out properly, aint did that in a while. At least my pill tolerance will be down a bit so I can bash those plenty in the next few weeks. 

There was a fair bit of Shivas/Hofmanns came round here about 2 months ago, but it's fairly dried up since. People were marking them up quite high too so they weren't really worth the cost either. Would seriously love to get some nice strong blotter again and a gram of nice ket.


----------



## biggaman

I thought it was a lower/seeker dose. 

I've never tripped on acid so was wondering what it was.

 Cheers


----------



## karmanaut

Party acid, or party trip is usually a low dose blotter.

i would think its about 50ug,  enough to get a feel for the LSD and nice to go along with some Ecstasy to make an interesting evening.


----------



## karmanaut

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ Took 5 on Wednesday cos had the week off work. Nice clean acid but dosed weak (~50mics, maybe slightly less).
> 
> Also took 3 at a rave 2 weeks ago but mixed them with half a hoffman & half a shiva, (along with various other substances) so couldn't judge them properly then.
> Wednesday was a very positive trip tho. We (myself, my housemates & other mates) had a mad hatter tea party that evening. Twas great craic! %)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 hit square



These definitely weak then?   i know someone getting some,  worth stocking up on?


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ IMO they're dosed 40-50mics/hit so yeah, they're weak (party acid) but it's clean LSD so I drop 5 if I want a full-on trip.
They taste manky tho cos of the ink used. Most likely from the same layers as the Alex Grey Ganesha. Same manky ink taste. Its the only acid about at the moment tho so I "stocked up", yeah.
But to answer your question, are they worth stocking up on..... €20 for a ~200/250mic trip.... you decide!
Anyway, there's too many mushrooms out at the moment to be thinking about acid!


----------



## Vader

"Party acid"="homeopathic placebo solution containing no LSD used to separate anxious teenagers from their pocket money". IMO. It's a really convenient way for dealers to make the fact that their product is weak as fuck sound like a plus point.


----------



## Acid4Blood

vader said:


> "party acid"....imo. It's a really convenient way for dealers to make the fact that their product is weak as fuck sound like a plus point.



qft!


----------



## doorknob

karmanaut said:


> These definitely weak then?   i know someone getting a lot,  worth stocking up on?



multipul batches, I had some very weak ones as stated above, probably 40-50ug.

There was some others which were about 150!


----------



## jacky09ftw

Few Mayans Calenders have landed. O my the wait has been unreal for these things


----------



## Drgreenthumbs

Yeah I had some good alice in wonderlands in the summer, different print to that one, more rows of playing card symbols around the borders


----------



## Spacemonkey5000

Anyone tried the lotus hits?

They are purple with a an eye on a 4square and a lotus on the next 4square, supposed to be 100ug, im wondering if they are worth a shot.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Lot of interesting acid going around here at the moment, not seen that in my parts for some time, good stuff !


----------



## bogman

mr.buffnstuff said:


> not your average dealer kinda thing!



as you said yourself


----------



## jacky09ftw

Has anyone any experience with wizard tabs at all got a few to try gna test soon, just looking to see if anyone any experience with these at all


----------



## matt<3ketamine

this them? meant to be fresh stuff from europe


----------



## jacky09ftw

Yes they are indeed them mate.  Just abit cautious as ive seen that print before i think and its been known as bromo. I doubt that is the case as the fella i got them off is very reliable


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Can't remember I'd price discussion is allowed or not (if it's not don't answer) 
What is the price per tab on decent acid? Or price per bottle?
I want to know if I used to get ripped off?


----------



## jacky09ftw

Feels like this thread has died. Is there really much of an acid supply problem that commented here has simply no point anymore?


----------



## parttime crackhead

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Can't remember I'd price discussion is allowed or not (if it's not don't answer)
> What is the price per tab on decent acid? Or price per bottle?
> I want to know if I used to get ripped off?



Can someone answer this. What's the going rate just now? My mate's being quoted £15 a tab for apparently "double strength" (lol) tabs. I told him to fuck that right off. I'm struggling to find half decent tabs much cheaper than a tenner each though.


----------



## headfuck123

round here the average price is sometimes tenner a tab, 3 for 20 etc, i know they are cheaper than that but by the time they get to me that is what i get charged. I wish there was more acid about!


----------



## Ismene

Obviously it all depends on who you know, it varies from £3 each to as high as some robbing fucker thinks he can get away with.


----------



## Allein

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Can't remember I'd price discussion is allowed or not (if it's not don't answer)
> What is the price per tab on decent acid? Or price per bottle?
> I want to know if I used to get ripped off?



We do, currently allow discussion of pricing for personal amounts in EADD but most, if not all the other forums here do not. No bulk pricing there is simply no need unless you have motivations that would be against the BL User agreement.

Is a "bottle" a recognised unit of measure for LSD now:D


----------



## Myshkin

jacky09ftw said:


> Yes they are indeed them mate.  Just abit cautious as ive seen that print before i think and its been known as bromo. I doubt that is the case as the fella i got them off is very reliable



There have been two Getafix prints in circulation - I had the bromo variety some time last year. The print was quite different though. 

Which is not to say these aren't bromo (or another drug entirely) of course. I'm hoping that's not the case, however!


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Getafix blotter seems to get used alot for laying all sorts of RCs.

I've had DOM (STP) on this blotter before.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

atm23 said:


> We do, currently allow discussion of pricing for personal amounts in EADD but most, if not all the other forums here do not. No bulk pricing there is simply no need unless you have motivations that would be against the BL User agreement.
> 
> Is a "bottle" a recognised unit of measure for LSD now:D



The standard size LSD-25 bottle? Lol ok yeh a pretty dumb question! Price per tab then? I used to pay £5 a tab of the purple stars which were my favourite! Used to get 10 for 40....


----------



## Myshkin

Acid4Blood said:


> I've had DOM (STP) on this blotter before.



I'd be quite happy with that, tbh!

As long as people sell the tabs as what they actually are then there's no problem. Idiots passing them off as LSD (or merely as 'trips) deserve shooting.


----------



## Mental Kenny

That's my student self a few years back(2008 ) dropping some Where's Waldo, I don't remember ever taking less than a few at once as they were quite weak individually, usually did five or six sometimes seven for a proper decent trip, although the last time I took them(to celebrate my last week in the UK) I did 8 and that was intense, just as strong as a drop of liquid. 





I quite miss acid, it went from something I used to do every weekend to a rarity, it really depends on who you know and the location, when I was really into psytrance it was always there and cheap too, I think it's the substance that's most related to "social circles", everything else you can find by meeting standard people. In a way I'm glad I couldn't find it on a regular basis it in the past couple of years as it meant I discovered 4-ho-met, which I now rate almost as high(although it does lack the spiritual depth).

Anyway I was just going through my old archive on my external HD when I found the photo, here's one of the actual sheets, the pic quality is terrble as I was a cheap student back then with an even cheaper phone.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Prices are range from £5 cheapest to £10 or quality tabs i recently obtained were the mayans which were around £15 each but worth it in the end. Lots of fat freddys doing the rounds it atm. 

Liquid is also available should hopefully have some for crimbo


----------



## Mailmonkey

Getafix blotter in '94 was fucking superb %) Proper 1 tab trip.

Was a different print then then though, Getafix looking a bit more, startled 






getafix info


----------



## karmanaut

I had some Getafix blotter about 3 years ago,  bought as bromo-dragonfly and not a particularly nice trip,  not very visual at all, and just lasted sooo long it was unreal,  6 hours to comeup - then another 24 hours to baseline.

Not much LSD in the circles i run in at the moment,  lots say they have it but never materializes.

Got a few to keep me going though,  Avatars, Ganesha's and some weak Dancing Bears.

Might go for a couple of Avatars tomorrow night


----------



## Clovergirl

GUYS!!! Look what I found!!! Look at page 304!!!

 This is an official document on the pharmacology of LSD. It is completely in-hindered by government propaganda, and is 100% scientific. Page 304 discusses how LSD interacts with other substances in the body and brain.


----------



## Mailmonkey

that's brilliant! i like100% scientific! where is it?


----------



## parttime crackhead

karmanaut said:


> Not much LSD in the circles i run in at the moment,  lots say they have it but never materializes.



Same story for me really.



Clovergirl said:


> GUYS!!! Look what I found!!! Look at page 304!!!
> 
> This is an official document on the pharmacology of LSD. It is completely in-hindered by government propaganda, and is 100% scientific. Page 304 discusses how LSD interacts with other substances in the body and brain.



Hahaha


----------



## karmanaut

fixingahole said:


> Bite the bullet and go to a goa trance party? You can always take earplugs!



Yeh,  thats a possibility,  i am in the same city as the Tribe of Frog,  Acid trance type party,  might have to go next time.


----------



## karmanaut

Well, broke my blotter out of storage,  2 or maybe 3 with a nice bit of hash should go down well tonight.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ what blotter is that?


----------



## karmanaut

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ what blotter is that?




Some Avatar blotter from last year 

Think its upside down on the picture above and its a bit darker in real life


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Thats what I thought judging by the colour. Enjoy! (hash looks lovely too!) %)


----------



## Ismene

The best advice I heard was go to some fucking squat in London and like ask one of the longhairs if he can get you some acid. Yeah mate, I'll get the train now...


----------



## Ismene

Did you sit with the friendly longhair while you got high too? Or did you just give him some money and leave?


----------



## Marvin-Nash

Hi I'm a complete LSD novice and I got some tabs from my dealer which were basically just little squares of unmarked paper, I've used the dealer before for other stuff like weed and mandy but its one of the easiest drugs to rip people off with I'd imagine. I realise that these could be just that, paper, but does anyone have any experience of acid that wasn't on proper blotter paper being any good? Probably should wait until after I try it but I was just wondering of peoples experience around this, I was pretty desperate to try acid so I was willing to take anything really...


----------



## Marvin-Nash

fixingahole said:


> They probably have a bottle, and have put it onto paper to sell.



I can only hope... Oh well, might report back if its good.


----------



## Marvin-Nash

nah the guy I'm buying from wouldn't rip me off, but he knows fuck all about acid, he was doing me a favour as he doesn't usually deal it, he bought it as tabs not from a bottle so I guess what I'm saying is I don't trust the guys he gets it from rather than him himself. :L


----------



## jacky09ftw

Just heard thats there purple ohms coming soon and supposed to be cheap so hopefully they check out. I think ive heard that any ohms nowadays are low
dosed and not like the ones from back in the good acid days, anyone heard of them coming in at all?

Thought id put i wee picture of the mayans calenders up gna try them on wednesday here should be interested, dont know whether to take 2 or just 1 were quite expensive and my expectations are high for them. If anyone has tried them before let me know what they were like pics below


----------



## Mailmonkey

oms, not ohms.

Acid is just like E, generally. If you have new version of an an oldskool print/stamp: oms, strawberries, fat freddies, getafixes/ mitsubishis, doves, snowballs, calis; it will almost always be shite


----------



## jacky09ftw

Yeah there has been fat freddys that have been about recently which i didnt really think done the same job really lacked visuals but had the body load of a lsd trip very odd. Ill be letting others try the oms first to get a good opinion before buying. Also i have 4 hits of them getafix blotters but the image is slightly different and is spread over each 25 square


----------



## karmanaut

jacky09ftw said:


> Just heard thats there purple ohms coming soon and supposed to be cheap so hopefully they check out. I think ive heard that any ohms nowadays are low
> dosed and not like the ones from back in the good acid days, anyone heard of them coming in at all?
> 
> Thought id put i wee picture of the mayans calenders up gna try them on wednesday here should be interested, dont know whether to take 2 or just 1 were quite expensive and my expectations are high for them. If anyone has tried them before let me know what they were like pics below
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/frontmayans.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Ooooh,  now im jealous,  are those the strong mayan calendars,  i heard some were 250-300ug?
> 
> Enjoy your trip ;)


----------



## jacky09ftw

Yeah they are the double sided mayans 250ug around that mark anyways. Wish i could take some now but took a few vals on friday night so dont want it messing with the trip. Gna leave it to around wednesday time should be fine by then


----------



## parttime crackhead

I don't think a couple valium on Friday is going to mess with a trip tonight mate. Unless you took a few dozen.


----------



## jacky09ftw

i took 40mg of msjs vals on friday night at near midnight. I always felt that a good few days after taking vals is the best way before dosing acid or shrooms


----------



## parttime crackhead

jacky09ftw said:


> i took 40mg of msjs vals on friday night at near midnight. I always felt that a good few days after taking vals is the best way before dosing acid or shrooms



I wouldn't even have considered that that would interfere with an acid trip but tbh you'll probably be much more experienced with acid than me.


----------



## jacky09ftw

fixingahole said:


> You can use DMT in place of Valium, for most conditions anyway. It's a general cure-all.



Took them to get to sleep after being on coke for the night so dmt i wish could help in situations like that lol


----------



## Mailmonkey

jacky09ftw said:


> Took them to get to sleep after being on coke for the night so dmt i wish could help in situations like that lol



I wouldn't find it too helpful in an interview situation either..


----------



## jacky09ftw

No i definitely would'nt imagine so lol depends on what interview you go for if its for a space cadet then you would be fine with a wee blast off from dmt lol


----------



## Acid4Blood

Any word on dose of Star Trek blotter?


----------



## karmanaut

Acid4Blood said:


> Any word on dose of Star Trek blotter?



Oooooooh,  Star trek Blotter!!!  lets hope this is a big commercial distribution.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Star trek blotter is that the ones with yoda on each tab?


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ I'm not into sci-fi but I think Yoda is from Star Wars, not Star Trek.


----------



## Mailmonkey

jacky09ftw said:


> Star trek blotter is that the ones with yoda on each tab?



No, I think this is the print


----------



## jacky09ftw

Fuck im a tool i just realised it wasnt star wars lol yeah know yoda is from star wars not star trek. Duhh!!!


----------



## karmanaut

jacky09ftw said:


> Yeah there has been fat freddys that have been about recently which i didnt really think done the same job really lacked visuals but had the body load of a lsd trip very odd. Ill be letting others try the oms first to get a good opinion before buying. Also i have 4 hits of them getafix blotters but the image is slightly different and is spread over each 25 square



What were your final thoughts on the Fat Freddies cat blotters guys?

There is still a few knocking around i think,  i tried them once and didnt particularly like them,  but could have just had an off day or something,  were pretty strange imo, which is why i questioned them.

Did not know if i should grab them just in case this drought here turns into a desert.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Took 1 mayan each with my missus on wednesday very good strong visual tabs long lasting and come-up was around 20-30mins. Found them quite giggly also. Cant wait for next time to double the dose


----------



## bogman

lad had Hoffmans at Smokin Craic saturday night and by the look of him, his mates and 1 of my mates who got some they all looked pretty happy.

dont know if there the same hoffmans, sorry


----------



## knock

These folks have the right idea.


----------



## backroll

Mailmonkey said:


> No, I think this is the print



I fucking hope so!


----------



## n0rum

If you find this stamp in your area go for it, super high quality L


----------



## Munroe

Where abouts are you n0rum?


----------



## redredred

Anyone seen daffyducks about? Any good?


----------



## n0rum

Munroe said:


> Where abouts are you n0rum?




EU,those are dutch prints


----------



## third eye squeegee

Anyone know if there's a new batch of Avatars out? 
Any idea of dosage if so? 
Heard a rumour there might be some coming...


----------



## Acid4Blood

third eye squeegee said:


> Anyone know if there's a new batch of Avatars out?
> Any idea of dosage if so?
> Heard a rumour there might be some coming...



Yep. Will be testing soon so will give a dose estimate then.


----------



## third eye squeegee

Acid4Blood said:


> Yep. Will be testing soon so will give a dose estimate then.



Nice one!


----------



## jacky09ftw

New avatars sound good hopefully they arent low dosed and just using the same print for its popularity. Acid4Blood let us know how you get in. Fingers crossed


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Please let them be the same as last time, pretty please!


----------



## jacky09ftw

matt<3ketamine said:


> Please let them be the same as last time, pretty please!



if they are that would be more than delightful :D

Gna get some of these Marilyn manroes soon to give them a blast. Seems acid is starting to make its comeback.


----------



## dreamie

backroll said:


> I fucking hope so!



Gotta get back to ship I can't breath


----------



## headfuck123

jacky09ftw said:


> if they are that would be more than delightful :D
> 
> Gna get some of these Marilyn manroes soon to give them a blast.* Seems acid is starting to make its comeback*.



about fucking time!


----------



## Acid4Blood

New batch of Alex Grey "St. Albert" Hoffmans out now too along with the new batch of Avatars.
The St. Albert print is slightly different to the batch released in 2007, with blue, red & purple artwork at the bottom of this print.... ("2012" is printed on the back)







The Avatars, from what I can see, are the ones without the yellow border around every 25-hit square & with the LSD molecular structure on the back.







Picked up a few of each last night. Will try out the St. Alberts tomorrow, set & setting permitting. Looking forward to trying them as the batch from 2007 was by far the best blotter I've ever had (high dose swiss bliss). Will post pics of each & report back on dose over the weekend. %)


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Hope they make their way up here!


----------



## bogman

hope they make there way down here!


----------



## maxalfie

We used to have good access to blotters and microdots in my town years ago, I'm talking mid to late 90's.
I was never a heavy user of them, once a month was enough to keep me happy. But now I haven't seen or heard of any acid around here for years & years and would dearly love to experience taking just one or two again. 
Only ever had one bad trip and I guess that was down to setting. 
It was the first time I had ever done acid and I took it while banged up in a young offenders prison. 
Was worst night of paranoia ever.


----------



## jacky09ftw

They will my friend they will we just need to be patient. The pics of them above look fan dabby dosey  lmao



matt<3ketamine said:


> Hope they make their way up here!


----------



## Sepher

maxalfie said:


> We used to have good access to blotters and microdots in my town years ago, I'm talking mid to late 90's.
> I was never a heavy user of them, once a month was enough to keep me happy. But now I haven't seen or heard of any acid around here for years & years and would dearly love to experience taking just one or two again.



^This. Late 80s / early 90s were clear panes, black microdots and very good purple oms from the 'dam available, even the more common or garden purple oms were reliable if you did 2 or 3 of 'em, more than know about it. Quality of the stuff available just dived mid 90s-ish, rough stuff not worth bothering with no matter how much you took of it, not seen it since. The weed, speed and and meph heads don't bother with it, nor do the guys I know still into the rave scene. Very limited circles they must be though sure it's out there. Dabbling with RCs all about trying to find good E and acid replacements, 25I and 25C combo is about there finally.


----------



## knock

Sepher said:


> ^This. Late 80s / early 90s were clear panes, black microdots and very good purple oms from the 'dam available, even the more common or garden purple oms were reliable if you did 2 or 3 of 'em, more than know about it. Quality of the stuff available just dived mid 90s-ish, rough stuff not worth bothering with no matter how much you took of it, not seen it since. The weed, speed and and meph heads don't bother with it, nor do the guys I know still into the rave scene. Very limited circles they must be though sure it's out there. Dabbling with RCs all about trying to find good E and acid replacements, *25I and 25C combo is about there finally.*



Aha. What sort of doses?


----------



## Sepher

Stupidly fucking high ones knock that's what sort.   Couldn't recommend it in good conscience that's for sure, could be positively dangerous for someone not as hard headed as me? There's a TR I put up if you're at all interested.


----------



## knock

Sepher said:


> Stupidly fucking high ones knock that's what sort.   Couldn't recommend it in good conscience that's for sure, could be positively dangerous for someone not as hard headed as me? There's a TR I put up if you're at all interested.




Aye those are high doses, but you got a high dose result! nice report, thanks for putting it up. Sounds like there is plenty of scope for exploring low dose combos. The body-load on these high doses would really put me off.


----------



## Sepher

Cheers, and yeah the result was worth pushing for. Been trying for it a while with various substances and combos but always falling short. If the combo with good quality material lets me get somewhere close again at lower doses, particularly of the 25I then all gravy, more exploring there def worthwhile.  Body load there not something I'd want to experience again if it can be avoided, will probably put up with it again though if that's how it has to be?


----------



## jacky09ftw

headfuck123 said:


> about fucking time!



I think we all agree


----------



## blondin

MMMMM purple ohms we use to get them in 88-89 strong and very clean and the balck microdots we called nut nuts cos they were very strong i would guess 250mics


----------



## Myshkin

knockando said:


> Aye those are high doses, but you got a high dose result! nice report, thanks for putting it up. Sounds like there is plenty of scope for exploring low dose combos. The body-load on these high doses would really put me off.



If you're wary of the bodyload on NBOMes, then insufflation and plugging aren't advised (especially with doses of 1mg or higher) - you'll get at least fifteen minutes of very overpowering stimulation. Which isn't to say it's not enjoyable stimulation, but it'd be a no-no in public.

As for them being an acid 'substitute', it depends on what you're looking for from LSD. If it's swirls and general fucked-ness, then yeah, they do the job. If it's introspection and untangling psychic knots, then go and buy some 2C-E. 

I love the NBOMes, but LSD they ain't. Sadly. Lots of fun though, in their own right.


----------



## SpecialK_

I found the NBOMEs a lot closer to acid than the likes of the 2cs but the headspace wasn't as intense or deep when it came to thinking. Visually dose wise I found 25c a lot more colourful. But to be honest I much prefer acid, it does feel a bit cleaner, lasts longer and doesn't have as long a tolerance. But the NBOMEs seem like really interesting chemicals, great too that they are available in such a high purity at this time. It'll be interesting in a few years when they disappear and I suspect it'll happen since they are so easy to overdose on.

Looking forward to more acid coming about, it's been a quiet year! Really nice to see the Avatar blotter pop up again, still one of my favourites.


----------



## Sepher

blondin said:


> MMMMM purple ohms we use to get them in 88-89 strong and very clean and the balck microdots we called nut nuts cos they were very strong i would guess 250mics



Yeah, the oms were great. Would love one now, don't know how the stuff out there these days compares. The dots, I couldn't begin to guess how many mics, that info just wasn't available back then. I know it was about the strongest acid I've ever had, one would have you tripping fucking balls as I believe our US cousins say.  I used to double drop 'em. Could never do too much acid, let's see what's out there. /Picard



SpecialK_ said:


> I found the NBOMEs a lot closer to acid than the likes of the 2cs but the headspace wasn't as intense or deep when it came to thinking.



I would have agreed with you prior to this latest trip. Found B, C and I quite shallow previously, a little disappointed with them. My assessment of them now has changed absolutely, there was depth aplenty with the combo and very acid-like ideation but with the addition of lots of emotional content that I think is generally missing from the super-analytical state you'd get with LSD and that was very useful. The most valuable thing is that the insights they produced are available still in the main after the trip which I've often found is not the case with LSD, there's a tendency to forget very quickly with acid. Still integrating. 



SamhainGrim said:


> As for them being an acid 'substitute', it depends on what you're looking for from LSD. If it's swirls and general fucked-ness, then yeah, they do the job. If it's introspection and untangling psychic knots, then go and buy some 2C-E.
> 
> I love the NBOMes, but LSD they ain't. Sadly. Lots of fun though, in their own right.



As per above Sam, but 2C-E definitely of great interest reading Shulgin's comments on it. Is it of interest enough to be involved in importation of Class A illegals? Perhaps. Still to decide on that one.


----------



## jacky09ftw

I cant see what people can truly see from the 2cx family like 2c-e mentioned above. As for the likes of introspection from it, ive took it a few times although each time insufflated which could be why!!!!

 I felt it just blew the head of me and i kept thinking i was in completely different places as if going into trances whilst open eyed.  2c-i for one though i have had one of the funniest trips of my life for the giggles and fun visuals but that one was 100percent down to set and setting. Any other time its just hasnt done it for me, same with 2c-t-7 and 2c-p also 2c-b(is fun though lol ) but LSD absolutely hands down for anything whether its for shits and giggles or for spiritual reason or to gain knowledge and introspect into your life its just the only drug for me that does it.


----------



## RR16

Acid I get is so shitty I never get good experiences from it. I find mild trips hard to be enjoyed. I gain nothing from mild trip like 200ug of acid. With 2C-X's I can trip balls and usually amount of mindfuck is insane. With acid my head space is so clear it pisses me off.


----------



## Acid4Blood

RR16 said:


> I gain nothing from *mild* trip like *200ug of acid*.


----------



## LastClimb

RR16 said:


> Acid I get is so shitty I never get good experiences from it. I find mild trips hard to be enjoyed. I gain nothing from mild trip like 200ug of acid. With 2C-X's I can trip balls and usually amount of mindfuck is insane. With acid my head space is so clear it pisses me off.



Either medications is fucking with your doses, or the tabs you are taking are bunk/your tollerance/cross tollerance is too high. 200ug is pretty big dose, if it is actually 200ug.


----------



## blondin

LastClimb said:


> Either medications is fucking with your doses, or the tabs you are taking are bunk/your tollerance/cross tollerance is too high. 200ug is pretty big dose, if it is actually 200ug.



200mics is a high dose enough to have you very tripped ouit most acid in blotters is 80-120 (you have to get them fresh as well as they deteriote  quickly unless kept cool and airtight.


----------



## RR16

I count 200ug as 3 tabs. And 3 tabs is nothing. When I'm tripping I won't know if I'm human. Total dissociation. Not being able to move because I don't know I have legs. Around 200 mics I can walk and function quite normally. Vision is filled with visuals but head space is clear enough to do anything except read.


----------



## Acid4Blood

RR16 said:
			
		

> I count 200ug as 3 tabs.



So your blotters were tested & confirmed to be 66.6ug LSD each?

What print are they?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

> I gain nothing from mild trip like 200ug of acid.





Acid4Blood said:


>





RR16 said:


> With 2C-X's I can *trip balls*


----------



## Sepher

Hahaha SHM. Always makes me laugh does trip balls. Another import from our US cousins is it, what with their rolling and their balling and shit. Pesky Americans, stop intruding on our fucking culture like that, we've got our own thanks. That means drug culture too dammit! It's trip yer bollox off FFS. Trip balls indeed.


----------



## Mailmonkey

don't they roll face or something too?


----------



## jacky09ftw

Sepher said:


> Hahaha SHM. Always makes me laugh does trip balls. Another import from our US cousins is it, what with their rolling and their balling and shit. Pesky Americans, stop intruding on our fucking culture like that, we've got our own thanks. That means drug culture too dammit! It's trip yer bollox off FFS. Trip balls indeed.




Brilliant haha!!!


----------



## RR16

Acid4Blood said:


> So your blotters were tested & confirmed to be 66.6ug LSD each?
> 
> What print are they?



2010 St. Albert Alex Grey print and alien twins. Not tested but according _this_ topic they would be around 60-80ug. 

I'm currently waiting those new prints so I can test them out and probably it'll leave me wanting more. High doses of RC's really go far beyond than couple blotters or grams of shrooms. 

And I'm not from US. English spoken in the web is mostly en-US so that's where it comes from. 

Acid elitism bubble  When ever they arrive here I'll surely get 5x5 piece and test how for it carries.


----------



## third eye squeegee

Acid4Blood said:


> New batch of Alex Grey "St. Albert" Hoffmans out now too along with the new batch of Avatars.
> The St. Albert print is slightly different to the batch released in 2007, with blue, red & purple artwork at the bottom of this print.... ("2012" is printed on the back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avatars, from what I can see, are the ones without the yellow border around every 25-hit square & with the LSD molecular structure on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a few of each last night. Will try out the St. Alberts tomorrow, set & setting permitting. Looking forward to trying them as the batch from 2007 was by far the best blotter I've ever had (high dose swiss bliss). Will post pics of each & report back on dose over the weekend. %)



No report on these yet Acid4Blood?


----------



## Acid4Blood

3rd eye said:
			
		

> No report on these yet Acid4Blood?



I've had to take the day off work tomorrow for the sole reason of sampling these.
I was meant to try them last Friday but got asked to do a gig to fill in for another drummer & that was that. 
This is a *very* busy time of year for me between gigs & my day job. I literally do not have a day/night off until the end of January so booking time off work was the only way I could get these tested anytime soon.
We (me & my housemates) will drop the St. Alberts tomorrow, 12/12/12 @ 12:12:12pm. %)

Avatars will be tested at a later date as mixing them with the St. Alberts would be pointless as a test trip. I shall report back on Thursday!


----------



## third eye squeegee

Acid4Blood said:


> We (me & my housemates) will drop the St. Alberts tomorrow, 12/12/12 @ 12:12:12pm. %)



If the world ends while you're tripping, you'll stay like that :D


----------



## SpecialK_

Planning to have a big trip party on supposed 2012 date.  Would've loved if it was warm weather so could get out to the usual camping spot, get a fire, lots of trippy beats to get riled up for it and lots of acid and changa. But it's winter. 

Have fun with that trip A4B, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Acid4Blood

It's good to be relatively sane! %)


First dose estimates....

St. Alberts = 50-70mics, very clean.

Avatars = 150-180mics, clean. (Very unevenly perforated. Some hits double the size of others.)

Alice's = 30-50mics. 


First time I've ever experienced complete ego death with LSD & it (my ego) fucked with my sanity big time before I let go. Feels great to be back in one piece after being dismantled like that! Everything in it's right place.... %) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrpGhEVyrk0


----------



## headfuck123

thanks for the report back and im glad your not permanently insane ahah! i should hopefully be trying the avatars soon if all goes to plan


----------



## Vierailija

What's the London situation atm? I hear it's easily & quickly available, but doesn't seem so obvious to me. I don't know this city too well.

E: Actually, if anyone from London is around, please PM me, I'd like to ask some things!


----------



## tekkeN

They look lovely Acid4Blood never tried any of the Avatars but heard some _really_ good things 

got given a few of these in Manchester at the weekend, the 60th anniversary brains print, like *this*. Apparently these were just dosed from the liquid that is about, sounds like there is an abundance at the moment, can choose how strong you want your vial

Funnily enough this stamp was the first blotter I ate, probably 2006? 

apologies for poor quality camera


*NSFW*:


----------



## SpecialK_

Would love some acid for around New Years, nice to see lots around. Especially Avatars as they are one of my favourites, got to see Aphex Twin on one with some ket and meph a few years back.


----------



## tekkeN

seen Aphex Twin 5 times now, and honestly he was just as good fully sober as when I was on trips, that guy knows how to do a set 

got to meet him at Bangface! got a picture an everything, fanboy :D really lovely guy was just hanging with him a Ceephax in the Rephlex room proper friendly, he had an entourage of Spanish girls who were all on acid staring at him haha

Avatar story: my sister took one at a big hippy fest with her best mate and they claim they were finishing each others sentences, telepathy etc ended up fully convinced they were the same person and apparently needed quite a lot of reassurance that they were in fact 2 separate people


----------



## Myshkin

Proper ego loss. I've experienced similar in the past, but it's pretty rare. Good stuff. :D

Makes me miss LSD, which I've not had since the early spring / late winter. I've got some 25I-NBOMe as a swirly substitute, but acid it ain't. Great drug in its own right, however.


----------



## bedrocan

Hello from South Brazil!

second post here!

These last 2 months I´ve got:

- ALICE IN WONDERLANDS (with black and white carp on backside, metallic taste, little bit visual and full of insight, maybe 100µg) 
http://www.sunshinejoy.com/images/PA8.jpg

- OHM (don´t know which, if is hoffman, only got 2 blotters, no taste, lots of laugh, don´t know how much µg)


Brazilian market is FULL of dob, doc, bromo dragon fly but POOR in lsd!


----------



## Ismene

Vierailija said:


> E: Actually, if anyone from London is around, please PM me, I'd like to ask some things!



You need to see a bloke called Dave. He is usually stood under Big Ben from 12 till 2 most days. He will sort you out.


----------



## karmanaut

I got a drop of LSD on a fruit pastille as a little prezzie,

Not been able to test yet but should be good,  starting back to work has put a limiter of my tripping though !


----------



## SpecialK_

acid really does find you...swirlingblisss.


----------



## SpecialK_

Anyone heard of any about? Been a while, last I had was from a friends saved stash so I haven't really seen anything flowing about properly in ages. Not much talk of it at the moment either...too much cocaine!!!


----------



## No Cars Go

Found these in the US, was told they were UK sourced, so I find it appropriate to post here 






I'd say somewhere between 50-100ug. Haven't experimented enough to say for sure. It's blue on both sides, and from that "mindstates" print. Clean and tasteless


----------



## gman2008

anyone tried albert hoffmans from the Netherlands.......advertised at 150ug?


----------



## No Cars Go

gman2008 said:


> anyone tried albert hoffmans from the Netherlands.......advertised at 150ug?



Pretty much all the Hoffmans have come back lab tested around 50ug. LSD, but low dose compared to how strong they were advertised to you. There is always the possibility of stronger hits from different suppliers/manufacturers! But if this is that main EU mass print paper, they're around 50ug.


----------



## gman2008

No Cars Go said:


> Pretty much all the Hoffmans have come back lab tested around 50ug. LSD, but low dose compared to how strong they were advertised to you. There is always the possibility of stronger hits from different suppliers/manufacturers! But if this is that main EU mass print paper, they're around 50ug.



This is the print


----------



## No Cars Go

Yup, those are the ones.


----------



## aftershocknrock

well i had hoffmans from holland a while ago advertised at 150ug said to be a small op with someone laying themselves not really mass production, they were very nice 150 would be a good estimate maybe a little less as i had them stored for a while. it was just the standard 1943 print, not blurred like the one above.


----------



## gman2008

aftershocknrock said:


> well i had hoffmans from holland a while ago advertised at 150ug said to be a small op with someone laying themselves not really mass production, they were very nice 150 would be a good estimate maybe a little less as i had them stored for a while. it was just the standard 1943 print, not blurred like the one above.



That image is from google images its not the actual blotter but the print is the same it aint blurred on the actual blotter.


----------



## redredred

No Cars Go said:


> Found these in the US, was told they were UK sourced, so I find it appropriate to post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say somewhere between 50-100ug. Haven't experimented enough to say for sure. It's blue on both sides, and from that "mindstates" print. Clean and tasteless




They're about 60ug, very good, clean, quality stuff.


----------



## tekkeN

Yeah I posted a pic of them on the previous page. Did one last week, lovely and clean %)

As with all blotter I think some are stronger than others, it certainly felt like a full dose to me which I assume is around 100µg, but had the same print in the past where you'd need two for a decent trip. Off to Manc tomorrow to pick up some paper and liquid, good prices which is nice. Everything was getting quite expensive before my break


----------



## No Cars Go

tekkeN said:


> Yeah I posted a pic of them on the previous page. Did one last week, lovely and clean %)
> 
> As with all blotter I think some are stronger than others, it certainly felt like a full dose to me which I assume is around 100µg, but had the same print in the past where you'd need two for a decent trip. Off to Manc tomorrow to pick up some paper and liquid, good prices which is nice. Everything was getting quite expensive before my break



Yeah, I've heard there's great liquid and paper coming out of the UK right now, all white xtal, too  I also heard there was a weaker batch of the "Mindstates" print, and that most subsequent batches were closer to 80-100ug.

Glad to hear you've found some, post some pics of the print, vial?


----------



## Mashed-like-spuds

Tekken - i have been told the liquid doing the rounds in manchester is nothing special. a friend turned down a bottle the other day from what people have said about it. very weak


----------



## Acid4Blood

Mashed-like-spuds - Best.Username.Yet!  Welcome to EADD! %)


----------



## doorknob

Dunno if it's posted but the second shivas were labtested at 1.2mg doi

might be a few batches, but worth checking anyway 



SpecialK_ said:


> Would love some acid for around New Years, nice to see lots around. Especially Avatars as they are one of my favourites, got to see Aphex Twin on one with some ket and meph a few years back.



Avatars are back buddy, 120mic labtested


----------



## No Cars Go

I've even seen Avatars as 172ug mic tested, great doses!


----------



## SpecialK_

Would love a flood of Avatars! Haven't heard anything about them doing the rounds here though, lots of psychedelic RCs at the minute mainly which is quite different to the normal.


----------



## No Cars Go

SpecialK_ said:


> Would love a flood of Avatars! Haven't heard anything about them doing the rounds here though, lots of psychedelic RCs at the minute mainly which is quite different to the normal.



Hopefully the RC's aren't being passed off as LSD 

I don't know about a FLOOD, but there is definitely a new batch of Avatars going around, dosed the same as the Alex Grey St. Albert print. Those "stars" are making the rounds too, the ones with the abnormal perforation.


----------



## Mashed-like-spuds

Thanks for the welcome  long time browser! 1st time poster!


----------



## Mashed-like-spuds

Id love to get my hands on some of those avatars. ive not had a decent blotters or liquid in a while. its almost asif it all comes at once then nothing round manchester. then it teases you by coming back expencive and shit!


----------



## SpecialK_

No Cars Go said:


> Hopefully the RC's aren't being passed off as LSD
> 
> I don't know about a FLOOD, but there is definitely a new batch of Avatars going around, dosed the same as the Alex Grey St. Albert print. Those "stars" are making the rounds too, the ones with the abnormal perforation.



They aren't thankfully, be are well over priced and my only issue is one of them is being passed off under something like a headshop name rather than the chemical name, even when people ask. Which I just dislike as I don't take something if I don't have any clue at all what it is, fair enough if I mistake something but when it's being kept from me there's no point bothering.


----------



## swampdragon

doorknob said:


> Dunno if it's posted but the second shivas were labtested at 1.2mg doi



Yeah, I heard that too.. *bahmumble*



Mashed-like-spuds said:


> Id love to get my hands on some of those avatars. ive not had a decent blotters or liquid in a while. its almost asif it all comes at once then nothing round manchester. then it teases you by coming back expencive and shit!



As was already said, great name. :D Nice to see more Mancs around, too.

(Also.. be careful with your wording as you're in danger of sounding like you're trying to source.  )


----------



## Mashed-like-spuds

thanks for the heads up mate!! will be more careful how things are worded in future


----------



## Acid4Blood

No Cars Go said:


> Those "stars" are making the rounds too, the ones with the abnormal perforation.



You mean these?...





I'm picking up some 150mic+ stars tomorrow but was unsure which star print they'd be.
This blotter print has a bad rep cos last time they circulated they were lab tested at a stupidly low 17mics! 
All recent reports say they are both strong & clean. Will report back when I test them. %)


----------



## tekkeN

No Cars Go said:


> Yeah, I've heard there's great liquid and paper coming out of the UK right now, all white xtal, too  I also heard there was a weaker batch of the "Mindstates" print, and that most subsequent batches were closer to 80-100ug.
> 
> Glad to hear you've found some, post some pics of the print, vial?



There is a pic of 4 on the previous page, might take one of these when I get em just wish I didn't have such a crappy camera!



Mashed-like-spuds said:


> Tekken - i have been told the liquid doing the rounds in manchester is nothing special. a friend turned down a bottle the other day from what people have said about it. very weak



Well this stuff is actually coming up from London and isn't through the usual Manc party scene people, been told it's spot on and can return it if not satisfied. Cheers for the heads up though and welcome to EADD


----------



## No Cars Go

Acid4Blood said:


> You mean these?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm picking up some 150mic+ stars tomorrow but was unsure which star print they'd be.
> This blotter print has a bad rep cos last time they circulated they were lab tested at a stupidly low 17mics!
> All recent reports say they are both strong & clean. Will report back when I test them. %)



Yeah, those!

I've heard they're very strong too, 150ug.


----------



## Mashed-like-spuds

They look like lots of fun! Will have to make do with some DMT till i LSD finds me again


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

Just been offered the same tabs as I had a few weeks ago that cost £5 each then for £1 each! Guy needs rid of them apparently. They were quite weak but 2-3 of them was definately enough to get you tripping. Debating snapping the lot up but I know I'll probably end up eating them at the most inappropriate of times.

Will post a pic if I do.


----------



## tekkeN

*NSFW*: 










Mindstates which from trying last week, would say average dose maybe 80µg but that is pure guesswork, very nice and clean. One did the trick for me. Felt stronger than the same print from a few years ago. The liquid is supposed to be 100µg. Both reasonable price


Also picked up a couple of these which were sold as 300µg. Not off the same person as the liquid or Mindstates, I am skeptical. £15 each so they better be good! 


*NSFW*: 










Anyone seen them before? Just a strange pattern didn't see enough of the sheet to make it out

Will report back on the liquid at some point soon %)


----------



## Mashed-like-spuds

That 2nd pic looks similar to what we were on the other weekend. il try and get a full pic and see if they match up at all but the ones we were on defo wernt 300µg (might not be the same tho)


----------



## jacky09ftw

tekkeN said:


> Well despite a hectic death ride back on the M62 in the snow, found some pictures of Manchester treats
> 
> (really large images)
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindstates which from trying last week, would say average dose maybe 80µg but that is pure guesswork, very nice and clean. One did the trick for me. Felt stronger than the same print from a few years ago. The the liquid is supposed to be 100µg. Both reasonable price
> 
> 
> Also picked up a couple of these which were sold as 300µg. Not off the same person as the liquid or Mindstates, I am skeptical. £15 each so they better be good!
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen them before? Just a strange pattern didn't see enough of the sheet to make it out
> 
> Will report back on the liquid at some point soon %)



Are they double stamped and have a like colored print on the back?

If so them 2 in the picture there are Mayan Calenders(near 100 percent) best tabs ive had defo over 200ug without a doubt. Have 6 myself will upload pic to show similarity. Very hard to get a hold of now, have you had them kept for a while i got mine 4 months back


----------



## Snakes

jacky09ftw said:


> Are they double stamped and have a like colored print on the back?
> 
> If so them 2 in the picture there are Mayan Calenders(near 100 percent) best tabs ive had defo over 200ug without a doubt. Have 6 myself will upload pic to show similarity. Very hard to get a hold of now, have you had them kept for a while i got mine 4 months back



Actually, those Mayan Calendars got tested at ~117ug. I believe the quality of crystal used to lay this blotter is of higher quality though, I did 5 hits of it in summer and it blew my head off never hard anything near that in terms of potency, cleanest most mystical LSD i've taken, definitely worth it. I've managed to hold onto quite a lot of these. Absolutely fantastic stuff. 

I've got some liquid at 100ug a hit which is clearly of slightly lower crystal quality than the Mayan's but still some lovely clean acid. I always find acid cleaner in liquid than on paper.


----------



## No Cars Go

Got my hands on 'em Stars!  In the US. However, I was told they are EU sourced. 

After trying, I'd guess somewhere between 100-150ug. Not as strong as the Avatars, but very clean and strong compared to most US doses. No taste, and the tabs are a little larger, just like pretty much all EU doses. Interesting perforations, too.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Snakes said:


> Actually, those Mayan Calendars got tested at ~117ug. I believe the quality of crystal used to lay this blotter is of higher quality though, I did 5 hits of it in summer and it blew my head off never hard anything near that in terms of potency, cleanest most mystical LSD i've taken, definitely worth it. I've managed to hold onto quite a lot of these. Absolutely fantastic stuff.
> 
> I've got some liquid at 100ug a hit which is clearly of slightly lower crystal quality than the Mayan's but still some lovely clean acid. I always find acid cleaner in liquid than on paper.



I find the ones i have to be stronger than many dalai lamas ive had before though couldnt imagine 117ug giving the effects that i got from the mayans


----------



## Brownz

Hope this isn't too irrelevant being in Australia as I know a lot does actually get sourced from the UK. I had some orange coloured blotters, quite large and very very strong tasting. Unbearable to the point where I had to take them out and shove them up my arse. I do not believe these to be LSD, very quick onset and lasted far too long. Quite an empty trip and not very visual. I normally have 3 or 4 at a time and always have strong visuals. I'm not an absolute expert on acid, semi experiences I would say (maybe 20 times?) and think they could be an RC. Anybody had any experiences ? Probably about a centimetre squared and orange with a disgusting taste. Anybody expeienced this? By the way I hate this fucking iPhone downed version of bluelight it's crap!


----------



## lookmanolimbs

^ Sounds like an NBOMe (yet again, another story of a potent RC being passed off as LSD). 

Bitter blotter, trip lasts about 4-6 hours I'm guessing?


----------



## Fishface

He said it lasted far too long . . .


----------



## Brownz

I would lean toward the side of saying it "lingered" far too long. The trip lasted probably around 6 hours where it was full on but it was a good day before it completely left me alone. I really enjoy acid and have had the mos amazing times in my life an never want it to end. With this I just could not wait for it to go. It was annoyingly more than anything. NBOM? Not been on here in years!


----------



## Brownz

Sorry about the annoying spelling and stuff I have no patience with touch screens


----------



## lookmanolimbs

Brownz said:


> I would lean toward the side of saying it "lingered" far too long. The trip lasted probably around 6 hours where it was full on but it was a good day before it completely left me alone. I really enjoy acid and have had the mos amazing times in my life an never want it to end. With this I just could not wait for it to go. It was annoyingly more than anything. NBOM? Not been on here in years!



NBOMe's are a series of relatively recently discovered "research chemicals" (RCs) that have a similar effect to "traditional" psychedelics, generally active in the microgram (ug) range and thus able to fit on a blotter. DOI, DOB, DOC, DOM (the DOx family) do as well, but the duration of the "trip proper" is much longer than 6 hours.

See: http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/nbome/


----------



## redredred

Definitely sounds like an NBOME, unfortunately... (See "25c-NBOME" and "25i-NBOME")


----------



## No Cars Go

jacky09ftw said:


> I find the ones i have to be stronger than many dalai lamas ive had before though couldnt imagine 117ug giving the effects that i got from the mayans



I've heard that while most of the Mayans you're talking about were indeed very strong, stronger than the dalai's...there were a few batches that were just as clean but "accidentally" laid around 125ug from what I'm told...


----------



## jacky09ftw

I must have been lucky with the 10 i got then  hopefully gna be getting some stars and flower of lifes tabs soon


----------



## No Cars Go

Got these in the US, was told they are British? Anyone seen them? After trying, I'd say they are close to 75ug. Funny Curious George print. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Acid4Blood

Starz (~50mics, very clean)
Avatar (back) (original batch without yellow border) (~200mics)
Alice In Wonderland (~30-50mics)


----------



## knock

Interesting visual composition. Are you sending a coded message, Acid4Blood?


----------



## No Cars Go

Damn, those stars are everywhere.


----------



## Acid4Blood

knock said:


> Interesting visual composition. Are you sending a coded message, Acid4Blood?



Sorry man, no idea what you're on about!


----------



## SpecialK_

Some liquid about here that pops up very irregularly, can only get up to about 3 drops at a time too, but it's cheaper than the price of single tabs. Pretty sure it's someone with just 1-2 bottles being nice to me as I love my acid. Been told it is dosed at ~125ug, it is very, very good quality LSD, superior to any blotter I've had by far just in cleanliness of the trip and the way the visuals flow, but I have a feeling the dose may be slightly lower than reported, 100ug just to be realistic as 125 is an odd one to me. Has a lovely minty taste and three drops has you in wonderland. Pity stuff like this isn't in full flow! Fantastic comeup, begin to feel the surging in your head so you know what's coming and within twenty minutes the visuals are softly making their way in.

I haven't been eating acid as much lately any more though, I dunno if it's because I'm getting older or not but I appreciate the headspace and introspective side of acid/psychedelics a lot more now compared to four years ago when I used to just love running about pissing myself with laughter for a few hours at cool colours/visuals. I find the more often you eat, the less you get, so trying to space it out. Hard not to trip at least once a week though!


----------



## eclipsedesign

Alright if I send you a SAE for that Avatar A4B? :D Lovely tabs them, had some exceptional trips on those!
Can get liquid at the moment for a 5er a hit and 3ish for more than a few but it does seem rather weak at maybe 80mcg. Not had any cid for quite a while now, definitely due a trip very soon. Had a rather jarring experience stuck on an endless loop in public transport in london on my own with no phone, house keys or wallet (managed to loose my things on ketamine at the freeparty) or any idea where I was. Luckily had a topped up oyster or the whole thing would have been a bit much to handle.


----------



## knock

Acid4Blood said:


> Sorry man, no idea what you're on about!



Just the way you've laid out those trips on those scales (think it's scales anyway?) You made a pretty shape! Maybe you're just naturally artistic or summat 

I wasn't (seriously) accusing you of anything.


----------



## swampdragon

knock said:


> Just the way you've laid out those trips on those scales (think it's scales anyway?) You made a pretty shape! Maybe you're just naturally artistic or summat .



I saw it and immediately thought of Tetris, so you're not alone in this thinking..


----------



## Shambles

No Cars Go said:


> Damn, those stars are everywhere.



I wish 

Not seen any 'cid in a dog's age. Last of mine got stolen. I did get plenty shamefaced apologies and promises of recompense but it's not like 500ug tabs grow on trees (and yes they really were that strong - privately laid for personal stash jobbies). Is arsery cos I've not seen hide nor hair of any paper nor liquid since. Have heard a whisper there's some about vaguely local but is a pain in the arse to sort (at least one, possibly two middlemen ) and no word on the print or quality or owt. Not good.


----------



## adam west

http://www.youtube.com/watch?vt2JDDO5qCM


----------



## Acid4Blood

knock said:


> Just the way you've laid out those trips on those scales (think it's scales anyway?) You made a pretty shape! Maybe you're just naturally artistic or summat
> 
> I wasn't (seriously) accusing you of anything.



Ah right, cool.  I like taking drug pics. I'd like to start a a drug Pr0n gallery at some stage in the future with blotter & pill collection, rarities & high purity drugs.
& yes, they're on the back of a scale. %)



> Alright if I send you a SAE for that Avatar A4B?



Ofcourse! I'll throw in a few starz too!


----------



## Space invader

Got a couple of stars yesterday. They were expensive, but hopefully worth it.


----------



## Odowakka

Anyone know what sort of strength the liquid going around sheffield is at the moment?


----------



## LastClimb

Brownz said:


> quite large and very very strong tasting. Unbearable to the point where I had to take them out and shove them up my arse.



why would you not just swallow them whole? You don't need to hold LSD in your mouth for any length of time. Whereas with nbomes you do. So to limit the chances of taking other chemicals, just swallow them as nbomes are inactive that way?


----------



## Greenstar420

Funny seeing those stars around,  they have a really strange perforation and always are like that.  I wonder if one group makes just stars or if that blotter paper is available online as prints?  I cant seem to find it anyplace.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Did 2 & a half of those stars earlier. Lovely & clean but only about 50mics IMO.
Dunno why people were sayin 150.


----------



## Shambles

Maybe there were some high-dosed ones released first to get people keen then shitey ones made up the bulk? A shitty thing to do but in a world were people sell 0.7g "grammes" of weed ferra tenner and charge for cannacuttings it seems even the traditional "hippy drugs" have become straight-up commodities without the smallest of shits been given to keeping the punters happy


----------



## Acid4Blood

I'd just like to dedicate this post to the most uncommon form of LSD here in Europe.....The Gel Tab / Window Pane.
















































Has anyone ever encountered these in Eurpoe or are they purely an American thing?


----------



## Shambles

I never have and doubt I ever will if I've not thus far. Suppose they'd be pretty easy to make though if they're just gelatine. Surely they ain't just gelatine though? Would be sticky as fuck, fragile as fuck (bits sticking to anything and everything they come into contact with) and generally a pain in the arse to deal with surely?

Also, gives me another chance to post... Coil - Windowpane


----------



## Acid4Blood

Shambles said:


> Maybe there were some high-dosed ones released first to get people keen then shitey ones made up the bulk? A shitty thing to do but in a world were people sell 0.7g "grammes" of weed ferra tenner and charge for cannacuttings it seems even the traditional "hippy drugs" have become straight-up commodities without the smallest of shits been given to keeping the punters happy



Doth speaketh the truth!


----------



## jacky09ftw

Lucky to find this out about the stars as i was holding out for them and luckily didnt get any as would have been a let down 

Them gel tabs look the bomb


----------



## maxalfie




----------



## Acid4Blood

Double stars! %)
Whether intentional or missed perforation I take it as a sign to eat them in 2s.


----------



## jacky09ftw

are they priced at one or 2 tabs though would be the question??


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

would love to use acid again. not had microdots in ages and the last 2 blotters i tried did nothing. shame as its a wonderful drug but impossible to get in my town.


----------



## Acid4Blood

doorknob said:


> Avatars are back buddy, 120mic labtested



& back again now! Exact same as last yellow border. 120mic lab tested. %)


----------



## Shambles

I'm seriously considering moving to Ireland. Seems the streets are paved with blotter going by this thread 8(

/drug envy


----------



## Acid4Blood

Shambles said:


> I'm seriously considering moving to Ireland. Seems the streets are paved with blotter going by this thread 8(
> 
> /drug envy



There certainly has been a steady flow of acid here as of late. Its not spreading far enough around the country for my liking tho. It literally comes in, word spreads, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's gone. In a flash!
Not enough supply for the current demand. 
I mean the latest batch of avatars has been distributed already & it only came in on Friday! I just managed to get the last few.
New batch coming in next week tho. Not sure what print yet but could well be avatars again.

Oh & Shamles, if you every fancy a trip over the pond (pun intended!) you're very welcome to stay in my gaf. I live with a lovely Shaman girl at the foot of a magical mountain! %) .....


----------



## Shambles

Plentiful supply of LSD, Shaman gals and magic mountains? I'll just get me coat and toothbrush - be on the lunchtime ferry 

Ireland is definitely very high on my ToVisit list. Aside from England it's also the easiest country for me to get to given I'm barely a stones throw away. Had a mate years ago that moved to Ireland and was building a castle with his old man. Yes a castle. Dunno where though. Maybe if all falls into place I might make it over to one of the summer festies over there. Remember you posting details of a few that seemed to be right up my street. Will see how things pan out but would love to hop across the waters - especially as it seems to be reasonably realistic that I actually _could_ make it over the waters sometimes.

*ponders and plots*


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ DO IT! 
Like u say, only a stones throw away! Sure the people of Wexford always got better TV reception on BBC Wales during the analogue days! :D

If you do make plans for a trip over during the summer here are some decent 2013 festivals...

Vantastival (3-5th May) - Irish & Northern Irish BL'er Meetup!
Life Festival (24-26th May)
No Place Like Dome (15-17th June)
Body & Soul (21-23rd June)
Westport (29 & 30th June)
Knockanstockan (26-28th July)
Castlepalooza (2-4th August)
Indiependence (2-4th August)
Electric Picnic (30th Aug-1st Sept)

Some 2013 line-ups not announced yet but they're the main festivals here this summer.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Completely derailed thread there. Sorry!

Back on topic. These are the latest batch of Avatars. They differ from the original batch in 3 ways....
1. The yellow border around every 25-hit square.
2. Both male & female avatar characters on sheet instead of just the female on original batch.
3. Labtested at 117ug compared to original batch which were labtested at a spread of 172-200ug.





New batch (yellow border) - 117ug





Original batch - 172ug-200ug


----------



## Shambles

Thanks for the list of events, Acid. Very handy to know in advance. Will check 'em out and see how it would fit with finances and stuff and then drop you a PM sometime when I have a vague idea of what could work out for any and all concerned 

A bit nearer to being on-topic... I've never really liked the Avatar art. Just doesn't look right for acid to me. Think they'd actually give me the willies looking at those whilst tripping :D

(not that i'd object to eating the blighters, naturally. the sooner they all get nommed the sooner some nicer artwork will be along. if y'all have avatars then snaffle 'em so i can look at nicer blotter art in this thread please)


----------



## Shambles

This is one of many reasons I'd love to visit me Oirish breadbins 

Am in West Wales right near the coast so could probably swim onna sunny day. Won't be swimming though but ferry ain't too much hassle either so is just down to finances and planning and stuffs really. Would be great if I could time it to spread the _luuuuuurve_ to at least a few of y'all over there. Am but a Sasnaeg but have a bit of a Celtic soul. Well, I like Guinness, Shane McGowan and James Joyce anyway which seems a decent enough start


----------



## Mailmonkey

Acid4Blood said:


> 3. Labtested at 117ug compared to original batch which were labtested at a spread of 172-200ug.



where are blotters labtested? Is there a site that collates results?



Shambles said:


> A bit nearer to being on-topic... I've never really liked the Avatar art. Just doesn't look right for acid to me. Think they'd actually give me the willies looking at those whilst tripping :D



I don't like that as artwork either. I know it's placebo, but blotter art always affects the trip for me. Seriously.


----------



## Shambles

Nah. I totally agree. Shitey artwork is never a good start to a trip. And pop culture references - especially shitey pop culture references with kinda creepy faces - really don't do it for me at all. Would much rather summat neat, simple and graphic, summat cartoon-ey, summat fractal or summat swirlsome. Cliche for sure. But with good reason


----------



## Acid4Blood

Mailmonkey said:


> where are blotters labtested? Is there a site that collates results?



Labtested in Holland! (the only place where you _can_ test blotter for LSD)
I don't think there's a website where they post results like they do with MDMA pills but you get confirmtaion that the substance is actually LSD & also a dose reading, usually with a spread of about 30ug.

A Dutch BL'er called azgaza from Amsterdam always labtests a hit from a new sheet & posts the mic results. Other Dutch BL'ers & LSD enthusiasts living in Holland do the same. That's where those mic figures came from.


----------



## TangerinO

Those original Avatars were off the chain! Rendered me useless when I took them.


----------



## Acid4Blood

TangerinO said:


> Those original Avatars were off the chain! Rendered me useless when I took them.



Same ere man! I struggled with my sanity for a good few hours on them. Got stuck in an ever shortening loop. I didn't know how to respond to any external (or internal for that matter, like tummy rumbles) stimuli because I could not comprehend the source of the stimuli & it was slowly driving me insane. The high dose of LSD had disrupted my brain's own ability to deal with the situation & I began to panic. The 4 other people I was trippin with (also on 2 Avatars & 2 St. Alberts) were in a similar critical mental state. 
As my girlfriend & I lay on the bed clinging onto eachother's sanity we slowly started putting everything into perspective ("we took a drug, it will wear off, that's a certainity, just let it take you away, we'll be back in a while!"), things calmed & ego loss ensued, went to some *deep* places. I remeber us "coming round" & realising that there were such things as food & music & sex & beer & laughter & that it was possible for us to enjoy all these wonderful things! That realisation was so euphoric after being to hell & back! 

But yeah, crazy doses! %)


----------



## karmanaut

The original Avatar blotters were nice and strong,

I dont really care about the artwork though,  just want LSD,  !!


----------



## SpecialK_

Good few rounds of Avatars at the minute here but haven't tried yet, got some saved supposedly just mid week madness or I'd be dropping now. Some others too about at the minute that there doesn't seem to be many of but should be stronger than Avatars, probably best thing in a while but it's just getting more than a few at a time is the problem! So looking forward to making a few calls and having a trippy few weeks! Would love more of that liquid though.


----------



## Acid4Blood

*Blotter Perforation*

Ever wonder how they perforate blotter paper?!.....

Perforation board....





Old perforation machine....





New perforation machine....


----------



## Munroe

I heard they get kids in sweatshops to make each perforation individually with a pin by hand.
Yet more unfortunate victims of the horrific drug trade.


----------



## SpecialK_

Some fantastic blotter about at the minute Kisadas had two of those last night and mate gave me some 4-aco-dmt too. I was on the moon, have licked the 4-aco bag too  early this morning so jus tbeein trippin for solid 24 hours now but been so clean and fantastic. Love lsd  very infleuntial mindset trip if you get me but mad visuals at  same time so bit hard to recall lots of techno getting me excited for london suf


----------



## Solipsis

Liquid is cooking, yummy I haven't had any - ever, let alone fresh... (although not so fresh that you can read this as self-incriminating)


----------



## SpecialK_

Anyone tried these Alpha's? There are a few around here but haven't heard any proper reports and don't want more Alice in Wonderlands.


----------



## captaintom

nbome blotters being passed off as acid in southampton and the surrounding area as per usual 8) recognisable as being bought from a certain reasonably well known vendor


----------



## tekkeN

Both the Mindstates and liquid through the same source are clean and lovely, just super %) 

not tried the Mayans yet saving them for the summer months


----------



## AnimalCracker

Salt Lake is being hit by a similar wave, while there is some LSD in town the amount isn't remotely similar to that of the 25i that was brought in.


----------



## jacky09ftw

tekkeN said:


> Both the Mindstates and liquid through the same source are clean and lovely, just super %)
> 
> not tried the Mayans yet saving them for the summer months



Also holding onto my mayans for the summer months 

The alphas are very good clean white fluff lsd tabs, beautiful tabs and print not perforated but the artwork includes the lines in the print


----------



## AcidLover03

Hello everybody. This my first post here. I've been following this thread for a few months now. I got a few blotters from a friend who returned from a holiday in Belgium recently. I have been taking acid for a good few years now (whenever it crosses my route). Over the last couple of years the best I've tried were the famous Dalai Lamas. They were awseome. But here in Germany in my area there has only been disapointing papers (Krishnas, Alex Grey, Alice in Wonderland) over the last year. But the blotters I got of my friend were really impressive!!... I never had as much visuals since Dalai Lamas with a single hit last weekend, Incredible visuals with quite clear mind state. Very relaxing and lasted about 15 hours from beginning till I fell asleep (with a sleeping pill). There is a slight taste of them but not as bad as the Alice papers. Maybe Ink ? My questions are: Has anybody seen or tried these papers before ? Does anybody recognize them ? Any available info on strength type of crystal, etc ?...  I have to ask my friend for a full picture if he has enough left an I'll post it here. For now I can only post pictures of what I have left.


----------



## pinkpapaver

I would love to do acid one day.  If I do I do if I don't I don't.  I llove pretty things and funny things.


----------



## pinkpapaver

Munroe said:


> I heard they get kids in sweatshops to make each perforation individually with a pin by hand.
> Yet more unfortunate victims of the horrific drug trade.



that's footballs.


----------



## sunshine1

AcidLover03 said:


> Hello everybody. This my first post here. I've been following this thread for a few months now. I got a few blotters from a friend who returned from a holiday in Belgium recently. I have been taking acid for a good few years now (whenever it crosses my route). Over the last couple of years the best I've tried were the famous Dalai Lamas. They were awseome. But here in Germany in my area there has only been disapointing papers (Krishnas, Alex Grey, Alice in Wonderland) over the last year. But the blotters I got of my friend were really impressive!!... I never had as much visuals since Dalai Lamas with a single hit last weekend, Incredible visuals with quite clear mind state. Very relaxing and lasted about 15 hours from beginning till I fell asleep (with a sleeping pill). There is a slight taste of them but not as bad as the Alice papers. Maybe Ink ? My questions are: Has anybody seen or tried these papers before ? Does anybody recognize them ? Any available info on strength type of crystal, etc ?...  I have to ask my friend for a full picture if he has enough left an I'll post it here. For now I can only post pictures of what I have left.




See page 5 of this thread for the full image, Yep I've had experience with this print. They are the getafix wizard; the village druid form the Asterix  comics.The print has been kicking around for the last six months, not in vast numbers tho, not in the commercial sense like the countless Hoffman prints anyway. Yeah all over Belgium/Switzerland; point of origin one believes. The print is pretty good, i don't like to make assumptions on the dosage range but they are a solid 150µg's (in that region give or take ), also this would correlate with what the cats responsible for laying the boards stated. 

I believe jacky09ftw has had some experience with this print also, perhaps they can chip in..... 

Enjoy anyways ....


----------



## AnimalCracker

Anyone seen this floating around?  Passed a tester kit for LSD, appears to be lavender grade dosed at ~250-300 ug.  One hit and you're gone, full on hallucinations, body high, and all.  I'm under the impression someone made this batch to trip rather than sell, or that they fucked up badly on the blot and triple'd each one.


----------



## Mailmonkey

sunshine1 said:


> See page 5 of this thread for the full image, Yep I've had experience with this print. They are the getafix wizard; the village druid form the Asterix  comics.The print has been kicking around for the last six months, not in vast numbers tho, not in the commercial sense like the countless Hoffman prints anyway. Yeah all over Belgium/Switzerland; point of origin one believes. The print is pretty good, i don't like to make assumptions on the dosage range but they are a solid 150µg's (in that region give or take ), also this would correlate with what the cats responsible for laying the boards stated.
> 
> I believe jacky09ftw has had some experience with this print also, perhaps they can chip in.....
> 
> Enjoy anyways ....



I had some amazing Getafix blotter in about 93-94, really good blotter, 1 dose for full trip..as blotter fucking should be...

doubt they are the same batch.


----------



## Greenstar420

I've always wanted a proper getafix tab, some of the ones that went around in the 90's had the mic dose printed on the back, ive seen pics of ones that have "250" on the back of every tab and have heard that there were stronger batches that were made too.  Some damn cool looking doses,  too bad some were adulterated with bromodragonfly in the last few years and since then it is kind of a suspect print, for me at least.


----------



## AcidLover03

Here is a full picture of the print. Yes, it's the same as on page 5. I've never had any experience with 25-NBome other other analogs unless without knowing mistaking them with LSD. Other people who tried them found them strong and very visual. I'll wait another week before taking another one to feel maximum effects!!...

http://postimage.org/image/sxg9jcnqp/


----------



## headfuck123

how well does acid keep when dropped on a sugar cube? and what would be the best way to store them?


----------



## Mailmonkey

are the ones i remember, very very fondly.... %)


----------



## jacky09ftw

Yeah i have also had experience with the getafix blotters very good tabs. Took them with a mate very nice visuals but just thought they took a while to feel anything really around 2 hours or so, cant rememeber if i had eaten much thought to say if i had a full stomach. 

All good nonetheless :D


----------



## Shambles

*also in the "fondly remembers those getafixes" club*

Now _that's_ a proper print. None of this shitey Avatar artwork. Simple, colourful and puntastic 

Also...



AnimalCracker said:


> Anyone seen this floating around?  Passed a tester kit for LSD, appears to be lavender grade dosed at ~250-300 ug.  One hit and you're gone, full on hallucinations, body high, and all.  I'm under the impression someone made this batch to trip rather than sell, or that they fucked up badly on the blot and triple'd each one.



... sound very yummy indeed. 1/4mg doses are certainly not unheard of but relatively rare. Generally a bit niche cos that's a tad on the high side for most folks dropping in clubs and stuff probably.


----------



## Mailmonkey

Yeah I remember we spoek about the blotter art and the effect on the trip, Getafix's are a perfect bit of blotter art...


----------



## SpecialK_

AnimalCracker said:


> Anyone seen this floating around?  Passed a tester kit for LSD, appears to be lavender grade dosed at ~250-300 ug.  One hit and you're gone, full on hallucinations, body high, and all.  I'm under the impression someone made this batch to trip rather than sell, or that they fucked up badly on the blot and triple'd each one.



Pity blotter like that doesn't get in full circulation! No chance of anything like that reaching here. 

But on another note.........acieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed! Festival Season couldn't come sooner!


----------



## Acid4Blood

Avatars supposedly labtested at 117ug turned out to be what felt like a much lower dose. Not as low a dose as the stars but certainly nowhere near the strength of the original avatars.

I did 2 yellow border avatars on Sunday & it felt nothing like 200mics of LSD. More like 100. Still, nice clean acid tho. Being a full-on tripper I'd happily eat 4 or 5 of them.

Maybe that 500-600mic dose I took on 12/12/12 fucked my receptors so much that I get little effect from an average dose of LSD now. I dunno. Prob best to try an original avatar again & see if it feels like 200mics. 
Don't get me wrong, my last few trips have been very fun, positive & therapeutic but just a tad underwhelming. Oh & just to sing it's praises once again... Sex on LSD FTW!  %)


----------



## headfuck123

headfuck123 said:


> how well does acid keep when dropped on a sugar cube? and what would be the best way to store them?



can anyone help me here?


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Wrap in tinfoil, put in baggy, put baggy in air-tight container, put container in fridge.


----------



## headfuck123

thanks A4B! they were only dropped a couple days ago and il be taking them this weekend so they should be fine


----------



## Greenstar420

Here is a pic of the backside of some getafix blotter from the 90's.  200 is supposed to represent 200 mics of good ol' LSD.  I heard there was a limited edition blue print with 750 on the back I can only imagine was insane.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Doperide

Alice in Wonderland in estonia - feel like ~50 mics to me. Two is felt nicely, but arent visual. 4 made for a proper visual trip. But still, it wasn`t even half of the rolling stones blotter i had about 7-8 years ago. Proper ego loss, the whole universe restarting, dying and been born again etc. It was my first trip and i haven`t managed to get near to that insaty ever again.

But i still miss it, beautiful and life changing experience.
That`s how they looked like:


----------



## JonL

Doperide said:


> Alice in Wonderland in estonia - feel like ~50 mics to me. Two is felt nicely, but arent visual. 4 made for a proper visual trip. But still, it wasn`t even half of the rolling stones blotter i had about 7-8 years ago. Proper ego loss, the whole universe restarting, dying and been born again etc. It was my first trip and i haven`t managed to get near to that insaty ever again.
> 
> But i still miss it, beautiful and life changing experience.
> That`s how they looked like:



I remember those, some of the best acid I ever ate!


----------



## headfuck123

il be tripping tomorrow and i was wondering if using benzos the day before would stop the trip? Because me and a couple of the other trippers have been using valium this week.


----------



## Shambles

Shouldn't have any real effect on the trip, I'd say. Happy trails


----------



## headfuck123

Shambles said:


> Shouldn't have any real effect on the trip, I'd say. Happy trails



woohoo! thanks shams. Its gona be one of my friends first trips, were going to a friends parents house. Its a  really nice house out in the country and should be perfect for a little trippy saturday afternoon


----------



## jacky09ftw

There are few threads and discussion on here about benzos before tripping. 24hours is most definitely a huge risk factor in diminishing the effects unless you have took like 10mg just anything from 30mg upwards should always give a few days break before dosing. If there has been use of benzos threw out the week it will effect the trip in some form usually the visual aspect is diminished from past experience. Although my tolerance could just be a cunt lol


----------



## Shambles

Taking benzos 24h before dosing is not a huge risk factor in diminishing the effects. Imo, ime, lsd, etc, xtc, etc. Benzos don't have huge effects on a trip when you take 'em whilst tripping let alone a day before. You'd have to be taking fukkin _monster_ doses for it to make any significant difference.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

The avatars ain't what they used to be


----------



## headfuck123

well i still tripped  not too much visuals but i put that down to dosage. Anyway it was nice and clean euphoric liquid on the cubes so a fun day was had.


----------



## anonEuser

matt<3ketamine said:


> The avatars ain't what they used to be



Why do you say this? I have some of the original batch stashed away & am thinking about eating one later today  hope they have not lost much potency as they have been stashed away since early 2011

peace


----------



## matt<3ketamine

I got some of the yellow border ones and there was little visuals, paid too much for the trip I got, got two other custom blotters saved away so not stuck for the London acid techno party at the end of the month


----------



## karmanaut

anonEuser said:


> Why do you say this? I have some of the original batch stashed away & am thinking about eating one later today  hope they have not lost much potency as they have been stashed away since early 2011
> 
> peace



I still got some of the original Avatars,  yellow bordered so i think it was the second batch from a couple of years ago when they were distributed.

I have been dropping 2 at a time and they dont seem to be any weaker than they were when i got them,  but then they have been stored pretty well.

Not sure what this new batch is like or even of the acid was from the same source and doubt i will have the chance to buy them anyway.


----------



## anonEuser

thanks for the info Karmanaut, hopefully mine are just as potent as yours.  I have more yellow bordered avatars than the first batch in my stash.

I just remembered i have a Dr appointment at 8am 2moro, so wont be tripping tonight


----------



## Ismene

Wonder what people mean by "clean" acid? Do they imagine the "dirty" acid has got strychnine in it?


----------



## anonEuser

Ismene said:


> Wonder what people mean by "clean" acid? Do they imagine the "dirty" acid has got strychnine in it?



Personally i can tell the difference between "clean" & "dirty" acid. The major difference being the amount of negative bodyload one has to deal with. When one experiences NO bodyload, it is CLEAN acid in my opnion


----------



## Ismene

You sure it's not just your frame of mind? If you took "dirty" acid in the Colarado mountains beside a clear as crystal waterfall do you think you'd still feel "dirty"? 

What about if you took "clean" acid in a room full of shitten underpants with an old bloke breaking really rotten garlic wind in the corner? Wouldn't that make the "clean" acid feel like a "dirty" trip?


----------



## anonEuser

Ismene said:


> You sure it's not just your frame of mind? If you took "dirty" acid in the Colarado mountains beside a clear as crystal waterfall do you think you'd still feel "dirty"?
> 
> What about if you took "clean" acid in a room full of shitten underpants with an old bloke breaking really rotten garlic wind in the corner? Wouldn't that make the "clean" acid feel like a "dirty" trip?



LOL!

Dirty acid will make you hot & sweaty, you will also have problems breathing & some major stomach upset, clean acid is the opposite of this.

hope this helps you out.


----------



## Mailmonkey

acid is acid, sometimes it's too weak, and you're more aware of bodyload, breathing etc, if it's strong enough you won't be worrying about that.

*IMO*


----------



## Shambles

Ismene said:


> You sure it's not just your frame of mind? If you took "dirty" acid in the Colarado mountains beside a clear as crystal waterfall do you think you'd still feel "dirty"?
> 
> What about if you took "clean" acid in a room full of shitten underpants with an old bloke breaking really rotten garlic wind in the corner? Wouldn't that make the "clean" acid feel like a "dirty" trip?



I'm sure somebody actually carried out tests along those similar lines and demonstrated that this really is the case. Well, for the people who were used in the study anyway. I tend to agree too.

Am also in the "it's all acid" camp. Although acid can be more or less pure depending on batch, the amount of any impurities on an actual tab would be so miniscule I really can't imagine it affecting anything much.


----------



## redredred

Shambles said:


> I'm sure somebody actually carried out tests along those similar lines and demonstrated that this really is the case. Well, for the people who were used in the study anyway. I tend to agree too.
> 
> Am also in the "it's all acid" camp. Although acid can be more or less pure depending on batch, the amount of any impurities on an actual tab would be so miniscule I really can't imagine it affecting anything much.



I thought that was the case until about 6 months ago I had around 200ug of some LSD (not an RC) that made me feel really uncomfortable/achey and nauseous and also lasted 2-3 hours shorter than I expected it to.. I didn't pay much attention and just had mine dropped onto a sweet that I ate, but my friend had his dropped onto some paper and said the liquid was slightly brown and tasted a little bitter.. Reminded me a little of 25c-NBOMe but apparently tasted nowhere near as bad and it did work orally because I swallowed mine near enough straight away. Only time I've ever had shitty acid really, visuals were good but body load wasn't very nice  don't suppose anyone's come across anything similar?


----------



## Ismene

^^

The "purest" acid known to man can make you feel physically uncomfortable tho. LSD has a pretty vast range of effects. 

What is there other than LSD that's so potent it's going to cause a "negative bodyload" in a dose of micrograms? Especially something so active it's going to overwhelm the effects of acid.


----------



## breakcorefiend

^ exactly,

As MM said, Acid is Acid, its the low dosage on tabs these days that contribute to the negative aspects of trips, i used to hate acid until i took the step to eat 4 original avatars n i was so immersed i didn't know if i was alive or not!


----------



## redredred

Ismene said:


> What is there other than LSD that's so potent it's going to cause a "negative bodyload" in a dose of micrograms? Especially something so active it's going to overwhelm the effects of acid.



Very good point there.. Was only that weird stuff that made me think otherwise, but aside from that I can definitely agree with the whole 'acid is acid' thing!


----------



## LordShiva

ppshhhtt guyzz wut blotter is dis? x)


----------



## Mailmonkey

dunno, hold it a few inches further from the camera so it's in focus, at the moment the focus is on that webbed bit between your thumb and index finger.


----------



## breakcorefiend

Looks like those mindstate blotters(is that what they're called?)


----------



## LordShiva

breakcorefiend said:


> Looks like those mindstate blotters(is that what they're called?)



dunno D:
this is y lm askin,but mindstates one dont have connections between circles,which are not circles but eyes and some tangled shapes or smth  a friend got them for me he said they're strong sht so l was wondering wut they could be 
waitin to taste these cuties x)
lmma repost a pic of the 4lmma get,might be btr part than my friends pic x)

meh these are


----------



## breakcorefiend

Anyone know what these are?






By the colouring I'm thinking Hoffmanns but I can't find an image of the full sheet or what dosage.


----------



## acieed_ed

i have been taking a lot of the recent batch of blue avatars does anyone know their dose levels?


----------



## breakcorefiend

^ low dosed man, very disappointing compared to the originals that were around 2010/11 ish


----------



## acieed_ed

how low? i reckon around the 50-80ug mark


----------



## Mailmonkey

acieed_ed said:


> how low? i reckon around the 50-80ug mark



How have you come to this conclusion? While tripping. And typing.


----------



## acieed_ed

Mailmonkey said:


> How have you come to this conclusion? While tripping. And typing.


well i have taken 45 trips in the last ten days but one blue avatar to someone who never had lsd before works a treat im told. taking up to 3 of these trips causes a newbie intense hallucinations


----------



## Mailmonkey

acieed_ed said:


> well i have taken 45 trips in the last ten days



cool, I can definitely trust your considered judgement.


----------



## acieed_ed

Mailmonkey said:


> cool, I can definitely trust your considered judgement.


thanks man its all about harm reduction with me these days.
now im watching altered states atm gtg

plur


----------



## matt<3ketamine

breakcorefiend said:


> Anyone know what these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the colouring I'm thinking Hoffmanns but I can't find an image of the full sheet or what dosage.



they are about 80-100ug, they are the newest hofmann blotter as far as i know


----------



## breakcorefiend

ahh makes sense, 2 tabs had me nicely incapacitated for a while :D still trippin slightly now lol, room is breathing, glowing floorboards etc :D


----------



## sunshine1

Hey guys, any info on these?..meant to be in the region of 180μg. However i haven't had the pleasure of  trying them as of yet. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Mailmonkey

sunshine1 I've just edited your post to show the photo you wanted to include.

Haven't made any other changes.


----------



## brimz

Who can find me a pic of The Sunrises that were Circa 1990 .  They had a individual sunrise on each tab ,can't find em anywhere.  Better still anyone had one ?
I want to know cos we were Reminiscing about our early trips  recently & these were a favourite with all of us . They weren't as strong as the Ohms that were around at the time but were so clean & Viual. Also green microdots were around at the time .


----------



## sunshine1

Thanks buddy


----------



## xTalK

Some nice liquid doing the rounds, not super strong but when you get there you are there. I'd say slightly less than the stated 100ug however it was bought for a reasonable price compared to blotter. Kisadas are my favorite as of late, they were a solid 125-150ug a tab and some high quality LSD, tasteless and beautifully euphoric and visual. Have Avatars to try but unfortunately I've heard bad things about them in comparison to the first/second/third batches a few years back.

Alice in Wonderlands infrequently also pop up, however I've avoided these as I've been told they are shit. 

Anyone tried Pyramids? Just a picture of a Pyramid with some form of shape in it, each single blotter has the same image. Black and white, I've been given two to try but was a random opportunity and I've not heard a thing about them.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

xTalK said:


> Some nice liquid doing the rounds, not super strong but when you get there you are there. I'd say slightly less than the stated 100ug however it was bought for a reasonable price compared to blotter. Kisadas are my favorite as of late, they were a solid 125-150ug a tab and some high quality LSD, tasteless and beautifully euphoric and visual. Have Avatars to try but unfortunately I've heard bad things about them in comparison to the first/second/third batches a few years back.
> 
> Alice in Wonderlands infrequently also pop up, however I've avoided these as I've been told they are shit.
> 
> Anyone tried Pyramids? Just a picture of a Pyramid with some form of shape in it, each single blotter has the same image. Black and white, I've been given two to try but was a random opportunity and I've not heard a thing about them.



Are you in Belfast?


----------



## Bearlove

brimz said:


> Who can find me a pic of The Sunrises that were Circa 1990 .  They had a individual sunrise on each tab ,can't find em anywhere.  Better still anyone had one ?
> I want to know cos we were Reminiscing about our early trips  recently & these were a favourite with all of us . They weren't as strong as the Ohms that were around at the time but were so clean & Viual. Also green microdots were around at the time .



Yeah they were really nice  -  purple or red lines as the sunrise?      Weren't they called California Sunrises ?


----------



## PlayHard

any1 in north east the uk tried the sun blotters whats doin the rounds? orangey/yellow peices all forming a main pic of a sun. ill try get a pic of the full tile. seem very strong, altho its rare i take acid due to the availability


----------



## PlayHard

also got a few tiles what look like theyre part of a clock?? also strong. half is enough


----------



## Sepher

xTalK said:


> Anyone tried Pyramids? Just a picture of a Pyramid with some form of shape in it, each single blotter has the same image. Black and white, I've been given two to try but was a random opportunity and I've not heard a thing about them.



Look anything like these, blotter is pure white rather than the creamy colour here though:






If so I'd treat with some caution. One of the UK NBOMe vendors is putting 25I ( 550ug per blotter ) out on that exact blotter design, and there have been reports that some of the less scrupulous out there have been passing 25I off as LSD.


----------



## PlayHard

sunshine1 said:


> Hey guys, any info on these?..meant to be in the region of 180μg. However i haven't had the pleasure of  trying them as of yet.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


.  

Just noticed this, these are around n are very strong. Altho I'm not a reg acid user due to availability n what not. 1 was enough for me n friends. High priced but worth it


----------



## xTalK

Sepher said:


> Look anything like these, blotter is pure white rather than the creamy colour here though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so I'd treat with some caution. One of the UK NBOMe vendors is putting 25I ( 550ug per blotter ) out on that exact blotter design, and there have been reports that some of the less scrupulous out there have been passing 25I off as LSD.



Those are the exact ones if you make it pure white...thanks very much mate wont be eating them as acid anytime soon. Thank fuck for BL near munched them a few weeks back. Can't believe NBOME blotter is finally being sold in UK terrible.


----------



## Acid4Blood

PlayHard said:


> also got a few tiles what look like theyre part of a clock?? also strong. half is enough








?


----------



## PlayHard

I've found what they were acid, check my post above where I quoted some1. Supposibly 180mic


----------



## breakcorefiend

Should really have posted this here:

did 4 mayan calendars at once, that's psychedelic! i didn't know the print till i had necked em, musta been close to a mg of acid, the world 'my room' turned into masses of black thread like seriously, stuck in a universe of black thread n it was weaving over me, i necked em at midnight, by 6am i had to have a few diaz as my brain felt melted! the six arms was fun though! had loadsa tiny black orbs orbiting my head constantly and music sounded like i was hearing itfrom inside me if that makes sense?

anyway, that was a megadose i don't wish to repeat too soon!


----------



## velmwend

Gandalf wizards (150ug??). Encounters?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Anyone seen the red microdots about, not the stars but the average lookin one, friend has/had one and was wondering can anyone give feedback on how strong they r and second question, will they be spread far and wide like a buttery bangle at maradi gras


----------



## OmarLittle

I am also wondering about the Alice in Wonderland perforated blotter going around. I only saw 5 so I couldn't make out the print. Anybody?


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Alices in Wonderland = weak (~30-50mics)


----------



## OmarLittle

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ Alices in Wonderland = weak (~30-50mics)




Thanks man, I also heard they were weak but not an rc.


----------



## No Cars Go

velmwend said:


> Gandalf wizards (150ug??). Encounters?



Very high quality, grab them while you can.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Also getting some of the the gandalf wizards tab good to hear that they are very high quality :D

happy trails are on there way, well once these benzos are out of my system lol


----------



## jacky09ftw

No activity here people at all? Anyone tried or heard these spongebob squarepants tabs at all?


----------



## xTalK

Anyone heard of Aztecs? Seem to be floating about here but haven't seen them, wondering if it's mixed up with the NBOME pyramids.

Other than that seems to be lots of Hofmanns. Bit of a dry spell with most things at the minute like pills etc, not completely, but hopefully sorts as festivals start properly next month!


----------



## No Cars Go

The Hofmann's with the stars at the bottom and the koi fish on the back are legit ~110ug LSD. Happy tripping.


----------



## xTalK

Great stuff, seem to be a lot about which hasn't happened in a while here. 

Also, for anyone interested in LSD analogues, remember to read the Tihkal LSD pages: https://www.erowid.org/library/books_online/tihkal/tihkal26.shtml
Can help give some info for those who are interested in whether their blotter is LSD or a close analogue. Dirty acid etc.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Did 6 yellow border avatars & 2 stars on Sunday. Great trip. Only felt like about 300mics tho, from 8 hits!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

The avatars have badly degraded I think, I took 4 and barely got more than the walls moving a bit, one kisada tho had me gone with the wind


----------



## xTalK

Those Kisadas were fantastic, wish there was more about lucky I grabbed some while I had the chance. Probably my favorite tab of 2012/2013. Kind've tab you save for a good gig or something. On par with first batch of avatars, maybe not as good a dose but they are just lovely acid. No taste, then boom!

Sad to see about the avatars, but after trying the originals I couldn't help but be interested in the latest batch, Avatars always going to have a good reputation with me. I'm a bit confused with acid degrading, cause I'll never forget the time I mistook Fat Freddy's to have lost their potency - no fucking way they had I soon discovered. 

Anyone ever done vial wash outs? I've a tiny bit of liquid left in it, so was considering even shaking that about and doing the wash out along with the drops that are already in. Or just putting a bit of vodka in shaking it about and drinking it all. Haven't had one of those big 'push' trips in a while, feel one coming up soon. Drop my last kisadas in for luck. 

Also back onto the Aztecs, I had a friend who likes his acid speak to me about new blotter going around that left his mouth numb (made me think of NBOME), made him ill, bit of a comedown (possibly placebo but can only speculate so fuck that) but definitely seemed to be a DOx or NBOME. They were sold to him as Mexican Skeletons but I've a feeling they may be these Aztecs. They are going for proper acid prices too, bit shit to hear! But then again people round here say that acid is easier on the head than NBOMEs??? Take a 300-600ug dose and see how the head is! The NBOMEs round here are being sold in those snuff caps.

I predict a colourful summer...


----------



## Acid4Blood

What does the "Kisada" print look like when its at home?!



			
				xTalk said:
			
		

> On par with first batch of avatars



I still have one of those! %)



			
				xTalk said:
			
		

> Anyone ever done vial wash outs?



Yep! Drank the remainder of a vial in 2005. ~10 drops of what was sold as 125mics/hit. Looking back tho, after having many high dose trips since then, it was probably more like ~ 7 or 8 drops @ 70mics/drop. That was some pristinely pure LSD! %)


----------



## rastamanvibration

Hello,
Does someone has already tested the LSD?




Mine are the same but without the date. Instead there 5 stars


After having a experience not really live up to what I expected, I decided to test these blotters to EZ-Test and the result has not been up too ...

No response within 30 min which makes me think it is not LSD but rather a 25xNBOMe.

What do you think?


----------



## Acid4Blood

^^^



			
				No Cars Go said:
			
		

> The Hofmann's with the stars at the bottom and the koi fish on the back are legit ~110ug LSD. Happy tripping.


----------



## swampdragon

rastamanvibration said:


> After having a experience not really live up to what I expected, I decided to test these blotters to EZ-Test and the result has not been up too ...
> 
> No response within 30 min which makes me think it is not LSD but rather a 25xNBOMe.


I would think that if you tested it correctly and there was no change, it's not LSD.. :/

Incidentally, how does the EZ Ehrlich test work? I have some without instructions, and wondered what the deal was with the extra pellet in the cap of the test.. anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Acid4Blood

Happy Bicycle Day! %)


----------



## samsquanch

My mate picked these up today. There are very conflicting reports on this last page. Anyone else tried them?


----------



## jacky09ftw

Are all the gandalfs defo 100 percent? Seen on a thread somewere else that people were saying that they were only 40ug which i highly doubt due to lots of lab results. Anyone experience with these?


----------



## nickohm

http://www.blotterart.net/gallery/LSDphotos/hall3a


----------



## No Cars Go

There have been a few reports of Gandalfs being weak. But also a few lab confirmed results. 142ug and 147ug. The Hoffmans going around with stars on the bottom and Koi on the back are 110ug, have a weird taste? but test positive at the test centre as well as Erlich. There are also some higher dosed (150ug), tasteless hoffman's going around on a slightly different print, with no stars on the bottom, but small bicycles instead. This batch is NOT NEARLY as widespread as the 110ug ones.


----------



## xTalK

If the Hofmanns with five star have the taste. It's likely they are same batch from before, this is due to the ink or something to do with the alcohol I've been told. Many widespread blotter in past few years, such as Ganesha/Cartoon Shiva/Hofmann have had this same taste but the LSD is always of a nice quality. It's more of a perfum'y/hairspray taste, not something bitter or chemically like a DOx. Bit disappointed to hear that actually as I love tasteless blotter, makes me a big sicky. I've blew through sheets of tabs with this taste, exact same as my tabs that I'd consider to have extremely high purity LSD inside. Some discussion either here or in America or PD about the solution that's possibly causing it but I always attributed it to the ink. Also these types of blotter were widespread before NBOMEs were even around. I've made a post with a good link earlier on regards to LSD analogues also.

I only insufflated NBOME, but noticed it left a burning/numbing spot where dosed. I thought this was quite a big difference compared to bitter DOx. I plan to dose a NBOME (25i) blotter soon in order to try and gather a bit of experience on how it compares in taste to LSD and other things such as whether it burns/numbs the spot when held sublinguial, etc. 

They were around at latest December last year along with Cartoon Shivas (quite coincidental...), if they are the same batch there isn't a thing to worry about. Just nice LSD but not 1 hit wonders. I'll be back with my own opinion come the weekend.

I more want to get to the bottom of the mystery of these Aztecs/Mexican Skeletons, seem to be popping up here and there in small amounts but I'm put off by reports already.

Was talking to someone who believed the Avatars to be marked at 150ug and said the same about the Gandalfs, if that's the case it's probably 60ug+ a hit. Those Avatars are alright but you certainly need a few. One wont give you visuals but with cid these days I always say to double drop anyway. Provided you weren't spending big coin on them you'll be good, got some LSD anyway.  Don't expect them to be the disgrace that was Alice in Wonderlands.


----------



## bluedrop

samsquanch said:


> My mate picked these up today. There are very conflicting reports on this last page. Anyone else tried them?




I've tested these and they are definitely ~110ug. Clean and really good acid. Will be picking some more up for sure!


----------



## bluedrop

*Star Design*

Also would like to let people know that I tested some Star design LSD which were advertised at ~150ug but I found them to be more like ~110ug which is fine by me because its still really nice dosed acid. 
Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ If you mean these stars then I'm afraid your dose estimates are way off.






Advertised at 150ug but actually ~40ug (IMO). Clean but weak.


----------



## bluedrop

^ we must not have got the same batch or around the same time frame bc the stars I got were definitely ~100 - 110ug. Some friends even experienced greater results than others which made me think some tabs were stronger but im thinking they were just more sensitive to LSD. 
I've heard from people that sometimes they will lay sheets pretty well dosed and then lay the same sheets at a smaller ug dose. Any truth behind this?

I should also note that I am from USA and the stars were imported from Ireland I believe.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Could be variation in the batch but I'd say we have the same batch given that yours were imported from Ireland & I'm in Ireland!
I have heard conflicting reports on the dose of both these stars & the yellow border avatars but IME/O, both batches are in or around the 50mic mark. Say a spread of 40-60mics. I can only base my dose estimate on years of expereince with various doses of LSD & comparing the dose (per hit) equivelance to a lab-tested blotter.

IMO alot of people have a misconception as to what 100mics of LSD is meant to feel like. Dealer hype never helps when it comes to dose estimation either! 



			
				bluedrop said:
			
		

> I've heard from people that sometimes they will lay sheets pretty well dosed and then lay the same sheets at a smaller ug dose. Any truth behind this?



Quite possibly!


----------



## Mailmonkey

Acid4Blood said:


> IMO alot of people have a misconception as to what 100mics of LSD is meant to feel like. Dealer hype never helps when it comes to dose estimation either!



I agree.

How are you testing your blotters so accurately bluedrop? What equipment do you have access to to get the dose tested to 100-110u accuracy?


----------



## parttime crackhead

bluedrop said:


> I've tested these and they are definitely ~110ug. Clean and really good acid. Will be picking some more up for sure!





bluedrop said:


> Also would like to let people know that I tested some Star design LSD which were advertised at ~150ug but I found them to be more like ~110ug which is fine by me because its still really nice dosed acid.
> Stay safe peeps.





bluedrop said:


> ^ we must not have got the same batch or around the same time frame bc the stars I got were definitely ~100 - 110ug. Some friends even experienced greater results than others which made me think some tabs were stronger but im thinking they were just more sensitive to LSD.
> I've heard from people that sometimes they will lay sheets pretty well dosed and then lay the same sheets at a smaller ug dose. Any truth behind this?
> 
> I should also note that I am from USA and the stars were imported from Ireland I believe.


----------



## xTalK

Will bash some Hofmanns this weekend and give my opinion.


----------



## bluedrop

I very well could have the wrong idea of what 100 ug actually feels like. 
I really base the strength by comparing tabs that I was told have been lightly dosed (although clean) and had light trips and usually coming down if not at baseline at around the 6-7 hour mark. On the other hand the acid i've been sold as really well dosed 100ug and above I have a solid 12 hour + trip with nice visuals. That's usually how I base the strength. 
I don't have access to a lab to actually test the strength, I wish I did but they aint got no lab in murica! 
Also Thanks for all the info guys. This thread is really great.


----------



## barera

anyone have info on ohms?


----------



## gary101

hello.first post here .picking up Ganeshs tomorrow.any idea on the strength or has anybody tried them.ill add a picture tomorrow when i get them


----------



## xTalK

If it is the following Gary101:

*NSFW*: 










(The bottom tabs both front/back)

They are actually discussed in previous LSD availability threads. While I've no test results at hand I'd say they were about 60-70ug (1 gets slight visuals, 2 minimum for the experienced), however I recall there being multiple batches as the backing colour changed (white/brown). These also have a taste, as I've heard with Hofmanns that is either attributed to the ink or what it is dissolved in. I can't confirm this though it's all speculation, just like the dose. They are nice, but not one hit wonders anyway, had many a great trip on them.


----------



## gary101

Cheers for the reply pal,ill get a picture up tomorrow.had them about two years ago and they were a one hit wonder,man how times change.


----------



## gary101

Yeah the backing on these is brown,so id say no way of knowing until i take them


----------



## matt<3ketamine

You got the second batch then, still good trips, may just need 1 more than usual


----------



## Acidtek

Hello my fellow psychonaunts, has anyone had sunflower tabs recently? you can see the flowers and they are in a field, very bitter taste, but very strong also, clean headspace, very philisophical thinking and really intense visuals! Colour changing, undulation, breathing carpets/curtains and morphing! was tripping for a good 8 hours, best acid i've had for five years!

Has anyone else tried these or maybe even has them lab tested, i've been told 200ug, but they would say that! although i could believe it! £4 each as well


----------



## Greenstar420

Great pic, lol. I snapped that in late 2009. That was a good day getting all them squares!  I still have some stashed for sunny days and its strong as fuck still.  Much thanks to the crew who makes the Hoff and Ganesha for the world to enjoy!




xTalK said:


> If it is the following Gary101:
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The bottom tabs both front/back)
> 
> They are actually discussed in previous LSD availability threads. While I've no test results at hand I'd say they were about 60-70ug (1 gets slight visuals, 2 minimum for the experienced), however I recall there being multiple batches as the backing colour changed (white/brown). These also have a taste, as I've heard with Hofmanns that is either attributed to the ink or what it is dissolved in. I can't confirm this though it's all speculation, just like the dose. They are nice, but not one hit wonders anyway, had many a great trip on them.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Took 5 gandalfs last night wa pretty strong would estimate them at around 100-120ug personally as my trip felt like over 500ug in strength. Very clean insane visuals and giggle best visuals ive had in a while tbh.

Cant wait for my liquid to come gna be extra tasty stocking for the summer guy :D


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Yellow border ones were not a fresh batch I'm guessing, never heard of the blue ones, but I'd agree with you on the no border ones being dose estimated correctly


----------



## headfuck123

samsquanch said:


> My mate picked these up today. There are very conflicting reports on this last page. Anyone else tried them?



i tried these on Saturday. only took one and it gave me nice clean energy with enhanced colours and slight visual distortion. the trip only lasted about 6 or 7 hours so im guessing they are below the estimated 110ug. still nice tabs tho,  think my sweet spot would lie around 1.5 or 2 tabs.


----------



## Acid4Blood

nailz said:


> There has been different batches of the same star print in Ireland, at least 3. Same for the Avatars. The stars are/were identical, but the weaker dosed Avatars have a blue border, the strongest had no border (172ug), & the yellow border ones tested @ 136ug.



Totally agree with you on the original (no border) avatars. Would even say higher than 172ug.
Never tried the blue border batch but the yellow borders I have are nowhere near 136ug. Took 6 recently along with 2 stars. Pleasant trip but not overwhelming & certainly nowhere near 816ug+ of LSD!
If there was 3 identical batches of stars then maybe there was several identical batches of yellow border avatars at varying doeses. I dunno. Anything is possible I suppose!


----------



## xTalK

Lost a sheet of those original really strong Avatars, honestly still gutted about it.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ sheet as in 500 or do u mean a 25-hit picture?!

Ouch either way! 

If it makes you feel  any better I've lost alot of high dosed blotter in my time....

48 x Hoffman 100 Years (200ug)
40 x Alex Grey St. Alberts (2006 batch - 175ug)
25 x yellow border Cactus (~200ug)

Eigthy-something red star microdots.... I could go on but I won't!


----------



## Shambles

The memory of reading your lost drugs list makes me wince even now, A4B 

You've lost more drugs than many people have taken in their whole life


----------



## silverhaze

Acid4Blood said:


> 48 x Hoffman 100 Years (200ug)



Were these doing the rounds towards the end of 2009?  these were my first trips, blissful, never had anything come close to them :D


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ I got mine in Ferbruary 2008 but they probably lingered around for a long time cos they were such potent wee fuckers. Trippin nicely on a quater tab!



			
				Shambles said:
			
		

> You've lost more drugs than many people have taken in their whole life



Themz be the risks when forming extensive drug collections & not having a safe place to stash them!  
Careless on my part to leave collections with relatives to mind when I was out of the country & also getting taken to hospital from my places of residence where many a collection was stashed. So many wasted drugs. Maybe I should start collecting stamps instead!


----------



## Acid4Blood

barera said:


> anyone have info on ohms?


----------



## samsquanch

headfuck123 said:


> i tried these on Saturday. only took one and it gave me nice clean energy with enhanced colours and slight visual distortion. the trip only lasted about 6 or 7 hours so im guessing they are below the estimated 110ug. still nice tabs tho,  think my sweet spot would lie around 1.5 or 2 tabs.



Thanks for info! Yeah, was thinking 2 would be what it takes to the the spot. Cheers.


----------



## xTalK

Opinions on taking acid if your epileptic?


----------



## jacky09ftw

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ sheet as in 500 or do u mean a 25-hit picture?!
> 
> Ouch either way!
> 
> If it makes you feel  any better I've lost alot of high dosed blotter in my time....
> 
> 48 x Hoffman 100 Years (200ug)
> 40 x Alex Grey St. Alberts (2006 batch - 175ug)
> 25 x yellow border Cactus (~200ug)
> 
> Eigthy-something red star microdots.... I could go on but I won't!



mate i feel like crying


----------



## jacky09ftw

xTalK said:


> Opinions on taking acid if your epileptic?[/QUOTE
> 
> know quite a few people that are epileptic and take acid and are fine but each to there on, google it and research into it more pal


----------



## swampdragon

xTalK said:


> Opinions on taking acid if your epileptic?


Research the fuck out of it? I'd not heard about it lowering seizure thresholds or anything, but then it's not something that affects me..


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Had 3 of the Hofmann 5 stars on Friday, great trip overall, nice headspace, plenty of visuals, voice distortion present, I'd say about 150ug trip from 3 so near 50ug each I'm guessing


----------



## jacky09ftw

you serious mate would you really rate them at 50ug was thinking of grabbing some myself, but ive gandalfs and liquid so ill pass for now. Heard a good few reports of them being over 100ug though. Have you been hitting the benzos at all the week prior to dosing?


----------



## xTalK

swampdragon said:


> Research the fuck out of it? I'd not heard about it lowering seizure thresholds or anything, but then it's not something that affects me..



Wanted to see what people had to say but my opinion is do not bother unless in safe environment and willing to risk.

Know of at least two people who are epileptic and use other party and well-known drugs such as MDMA/Ketamine without issue, however both have ended up having really bad seizures on acid and injuring themselves. They end up okay after, but the experience puts them off acid for life basically. Seems to occur only in higher doses.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

jacky09ftw said:


> you serious mate would you really rate them at 50ug was thinking of grabbing some myself, but ive gandalfs and liquid so ill pass for now. Heard a good few reports of them being over 100ug though. Have you been hitting the benzos at all the week prior to dosing?



I'm down til 14mg Diaz on my taper, I wouldn't put it down to the benzos as i hadn't taken my dose that day until after my trip died down, still think kisada's were the best about this year


----------



## jacky09ftw

Never had the kisadas or heard of them at all unfortunately. What ug would u say they would have been? Answer your fone btw man or text back


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Prob about 150ug range, really unreal visuals, weird green kelidoscope looking design on 25 sheet, shall do man just been busy gettin myself sorted out


----------



## Nelson_Muntz

Any know what's up with the Hoffman's with the red shit on the back?


----------



## jacky09ftw

finally a vial of liquid  gna be great summer, also dalai lamas back hopefully they are the same as the first ones. Been said to be around 180ug-200 

anyone tried them or heard of the lamas being back??


----------



## Acidtek

The sunflower fields i've had are really amazing, mad visuals but a completely sharpe thinking, must be around the 200ug mark, if not a bit higher, haven't had visuals like this for a long time


----------



## Acidtek

Lucky you with the vial! Where do you live again?


----------



## xTalK

Thinking I've lost a good 20 or so of the Ganeshas, the ones with the Alex Grey art for the entire print and then the Ganesha on the 25x. Then at least 100 of the original batch of Avatars. Next time they were about it was the ones that weren't anywhere near as strong - still quality tabs though. Acid seems to be the one drug that when I loose it it's gone.  

Got some free time this weekend, so think tonight gonah go for a few of these Hofmanns and some liquid. Been a while since I've had a decent trip, well since roaming the streets of London back in March. Hopefully weather stays dry as would love to go for a big walk later in the early hours after the peak. There was a psytrance festival here recently, well about 2 hours drive away and haven't heard anything regarding acid from it bar the people I knew. Thought that would've got things going a bit more as it would've had people from all over the country. 

Anyone else noticing NBOMEs sort've taking over their area as opposed to acid? I really prefer acid, old-school or not, just the headspace is much more rewarding and the visuals are far better. NBOME might be more visual per dose and colourful, but acid visuals are the ones that are always the maddest, rather than just repeating patterns/swirls the trips seems to make visuals if I stare long enough that no other psy gives. 

It's going to be either that or a massive 4-aco-dmt dose tonight as I've yet to have a proper ego melting one on just the 4-aco. Glad to see all this liquid etc about  always really nice when you get a change from blotter and I don't know but it just seems to feel naturally cleaner to me even if it's just placebo in my head. Heard about those Sunflower Fields, they sound like the kind've tab you want to just grab a wee ten strip of to have for those high-dose trips. Be easily 1mg of acid on a ten strip!


----------



## jacky09ftw

Acidtek said:


> The sunflower fields i've had are really amazing, mad visuals but a completely sharpe thinking, must be around the 200ug mark, if not a bit higher, haven't had visuals like this for a long time



hows its going man, what are they sunflower fields like and would you have a pic of them. i have someone that has said they have sunflower tabs and its like the sun in the sky withs the rays beeming down towards what looks like flowers in the corners of every 25 strip is this them??


----------



## Acid4Blood

third eye squeegee said:


> I've never even seen liquid, and the only blotter I've heard about round here is the low-dosed stuff like Alice in Wonderland.. think I need to run away & join the crusties!



Twas lovely to meet you last weekend man.  Even if it was only briefly! %)

On topic, did 5 avatars & 4 stars at a festival last Saturday. Couldn't have asked for a better set & setting. Deep trip. Hilarious at times, life-affirming at others. Had to go off on my own several times to process feelings of bliss & serenity without distraction. I felt this trip was 'coming-of-age' for me! Kinda like a change in my self assurance now that i'm in my 30s! :D
Anyway, then on Thursday meself & my girlfriend did 5 avatars each & had a day of pure & utter decadence. %)
I've said it numerous times before & I'll say it again... Sex on LSD FTW!   

Also picked up some smiley face blotter during the week. Not sure on dose. Will post a pic soon.


----------



## Acidtek

xTalK said:


> Heard about those Sunflower Fields, they sound like the kind've tab you want to just grab a wee ten strip of to have for those high-dose trips. Be easily 1mg of acid on a ten strip!



These things sre devishly strong, they must be over 100ug each, i'm saying around the 200ug mark, the visuals off of one were insane,  i've haven't had visuals of 1 tab alone for nearly ten years!I've doulble dropped these and i was completely overwhelmed by them, but still they were beautiful


----------



## barera

dali lamas are back around I hear, bout time


----------



## knock

Nelson_Muntz said:


> Any know what's up with the Hoffman's with the red shit on the back?



Just noticed this and I'm thinking could this be an NBOMe? What do you mean by "shit?" If there is a substance you can see that isn't ink or paper I'd be suspicious.


----------



## Ismene

Acid4Blood said:


> I've said it numerous times before & I'll say it again... Sex on LSD FTW!



Steve Mcqueen always loved sex and LSD. He used to give his partner a little too with the line "This is pure sandoz baby, no bad trips with this shit. Just take enough to add a little sparkle".


----------



## Acid4Blood

Ismene said:


> "This is pure sandoz baby, no bad trips with this shit. Just take enough to add a little sparkle".



Smooth motherfucker!  I like his style. %)

These be the smilies I was given during the week. Anybody have any idea on dose? Original Avatar in the middle (172ug+)....


----------



## nailz

Acid4Blood said:


> Smooth motherfucker!  I like his style. %)
> 
> These be the smilies I was given during the week. Anybody have any idea on dose? Original Avatar in the middle (172ug+)....



Not great man, probably 60ug range


----------



## bogman

60ug would be fine for me, I tend to mix my drugs so 1 or 2 of them tabs with a few pills then a few bumps of K and some 2-CD or 2CB would be a perfect day/night


----------



## Acid4Blood

nailz said:


> Not great man, probably 60ug range



Cheers for the heads up! 

Any high dosed blotters available here at the moment?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Heard of Mayan calendars and Dali lamas coming back but waaaay too pricey for what is prob an old batch dug up, wont pay high prices for old blotter now after getting avatars that didn't make me trip even though the first time I got them I was away with the fairies

Also word of microdots and plenty of liquid, guess Lucy is coming back for summer :D


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Was offered brown microdots last weekend. They looked exactly like the extremely weak ones I used to get years ago so didn't bother doing a trade as I guessed they'd be lower dosed than my 50mic blotter.

I've had many nice clean high dosed microdots that came in black, purple & red but never had a decent brown dot! 

I know colour means nothing but am I right in saying there was a batch of weak brown microdots in Belfast not so long ago?!


----------



## bogman

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ Was offered brown microdots last weekend. They looked exactly like the extremely weak ones I used to get years ago so didn't bother doing a trade as I guessed they'd be lower dosed than my 50mic blotter.
> 
> I've had many nice clean high dosed microdots that came in black, purple & red but never had a decent brown dot!
> 
> I know colour means nothing but am I right in saying there was a batch of weak brown microdots in Belfast not so long ago?!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKoLlKmQSHU


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ Was offered brown microdots last weekend. They looked exactly like the extremely weak ones I used to get years ago so didn't bother doing a trade as I guessed they'd be lower dosed than my 50mic blotter.
> 
> I've had many nice clean high dosed microdots that came in black, purple & red but never had a decent brown dot!
> 
> I know colour means nothing but am I right in saying there was a batch of weak brown microdots in Belfast not so long ago?!



correctamoondoh

very weak, made a friend sick too, the purple loctus' that came with the dots made me sick as hell too so seemed like someone just got a batch of shit crystal and thats what got made from it

IIRC in the book about leaf, the microdot maker, he said that one form of erogot tartrate (i dont know much about the chemistry of it so i could mean ergotamine or something different completely) looked like small purple/black balls, smaller than the ones that used to look like pencil leds, so maybe they could be that but thats just my theory on it, dont take that as 100% but the ones we got were TINY


----------



## swampdragon

Acid4Blood said:


> I've said it numerous times before & I'll say it again... Sex on LSD FTW!


Truthquoted!

Reading this thread is making me jealous. I never have time for trippy funtimes these days.


----------



## Dioxy

Will be doing my second ever LSD experiment in a couple of weekends' time, with Hoffmans like the ones shown above. First time I did it was, as far as I can make out, a low dose sugar cube, in the middle of a 3 day binge of "various," and it was psychologically interesting but very subtle. This time I want to do it straight-headed and see what it's really about.

Can't wait, tbh :D


----------



## barera

The dalais are a new batch, will be testing at the weekend. They're bloody expensive all right but so worth it at the end of the day if there as potent as the last batch. The ohm Shivas are back around too, also pretty dear


----------



## dan88

Going to visit a mate tomorrow and indulge in some of those yellow bordered Hoffmans


----------



## Solipsis

Acid4Blood said:


>



Hmm some idiot wrote the chemical formula wrong: it says chloro yet it is 25I.
Pretty confusing and potentially dangerous - fortunately they don't seem to mention the dosage anyway.


----------



## headfuck123

looking forward to a nice trip today/tonight. i have a choice of hoffmans, twin gemini's and ying yang dolphins. I love having to make these sorts of tough decisions


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Let us know a dose estimate for those yin yang dolphins if you decide on them. Cheers!


----------



## headfuck123

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ Let us know a dose estimate for those yin yang dolphins if you decide on them. Cheers!



will do! although im thinking of doing half a dolphin with a hoffman. il report back anyway!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

headfuck123 said:


> looking forward to a nice trip today/tonight. i have a choice of hoffmans, twin gemini's and ying yang dolphins. I love having to make these sorts of tough decisions



Them tough decisions are hard 
I'd get the Gemini's and dolphins, the hoffmans it took 3 to hit the sweet spot but every tab could could have a bit more on them than others, I'm not 100%


----------



## Acidtek

Don't have a picture of the sunflower tabs Matt my friend, i only have one left so you wouldn't get a good view, the bigger picture is a filed of sunflowers, very clean but strong acid, i didn't believe the person i bought them from that they were going to be that strong, i just thought it would be the usual dealer bullshit, so i took three (which normally doesn't do much to me) and they really kicked my ass, since then i've just taken them singluarly and it's more than enough for a good ten hours of visuals, the headspace is so clean though, if anything they make my thinking sharper than usual!


----------



## headfuck123

i decided on half a dolphin and half a hoffman. the trip was stronger than 1 hoffman so im guessing the dolphins are dosed higher than the hoffmans. id guess the dolphins are around 100ug or more. Sorry i can be more accurate but because i took 2 different blotters i can be sure.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Dolphins sound good to me :D


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Sound good to me too! %)

Did an original avatar yesterday along with 4 stars. So clean! Blissful trip. LSD+MDMA SEX FTW


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Ya lucky duck :D


----------



## xTalK

Thought I'd post this here just to see, anyone ever taken ondansetron with psychedelics? Think I've had one or similar once and it helped with nausea as I was taking mephedrone on acid. But for the likes of DMT + MAOIs / Mescaline. I would even be sick on acid sometimes in the first place.


----------



## bogman

a friend is at a festival and being offered Van Gogh tads, anybody here got any info on them.


----------



## Mailmonkey

Van Goghs = Sunflowers?


----------



## bogman

Mailmonkey said:


> Van Goghs = Sunflowers?



could be them ok, will text and see.


----------



## No Cars Go

Lots of legitimate "5 Star" Albert Hoffman Bicycle Day prints running around. All lab-tested at 110ug of LSD.






Found these in America, were told they're from the EU. Dutch xtal.


----------



## headfuck123

No Cars Go said:


> Lots of legitimate "5 Star" Albert Hoffman Bicycle Day prints running around. All lab-tested at 110ug of LSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these in America, were told they're from the EU. Dutch xtal.



Lab tested you say? hmm my idea of 110ug must be way off then. Although i only really needed 1 of those for a nice time i still found them to be kind of weak. If they are 110ug then the ying yang dolphins are at least 150ug. 

I have been told about cartoon aztecs doing the rounds. does anyone know about these? Im guessing they are just the mayan calendars with a different name.


----------



## xTalK

Heard of Aztecs / Mexican Skeletons doing the rounds they were about before wave of Hofmanns. I was told from a few people that they weren't acid/didn't feel right and others said they were okay so just avoided as I've already been sold NBOME from one person so have just stuck to Hofmanns.

Hofmanns are just the five star / koi fish ones that are everywhere;
Ying Yang Dolphins are the bottom tab just found pic online, same art:

*NSFW*: 










Dolphins / Hofmanns here now and I'd recommend the Dolphins, both very similar but Dolphins slightly stronger although noticeably and no taste on the blotter. Hofmanns are still grand though. I've heard the Hofmanns marked between 100-150ug though and it's just exaggeration, unfortunately when you try and explain it to people they just aren't open to it, especially with impurities. Would be nice to see lots of these stick about (both) as they are just standard tabs, wouldn't mind coming across a few Mayans or something. Starting to get weekly tolerance catch up too now so going to be even better after few weeks off.

For both recommend dosing two.


----------



## headfuck123

thanks for the info on the aztecs! i think il avoid them unless i get free testers. I completely agree with your opinions on both the hoffmans and the dolphins, both of which i have been eating recently. I really like the dolphins as 1 does me perfectly.


----------



## No Cars Go

Hey guys! 

First of all, I believe the dolphins to be of a similar dose to the Hoffman's, just a more pure crystal. I personally have tried both at many dosages. Second of all,

Everything below was originally from EU, but eaten in USA . 

Here are those "aztec cartoon" mayan things. I was told they are "Mayans" or "Mayan Calendar". Lab tested 180ug swiss white crystal.

Front:






Back (some kind of image similar to a heiroglyph):






Here are two batches of "Gandalf"s that I've seen. The green border ones were all either really good or really weak, even from the same sheet. The yellow border ones were great, and lab tested at 147ug.


----------



## xTalK

You notice any difference with the Dolphins and the Hofmanns mate? Quite had to tell, fair enough dolphins have no taste and a bit stronger. But they are similar enough, just for those higher dose trips would prefer to go with Dolphins. I'm being told Dolphins are high purity crystal e.g. needlepoint if you look at it that way and hofmanns / some recent liquid I had lavender / amber which is likw 70%. Makes sense with the doses but it's complete dealer talk always bullshitting about the acid. Would say the Dolphins may feel slightly cleaner though. I don't know what it is, almost like a clear headedness, easier to carry out functions like finding car keys etc without confusing yourself while on high doses, etc - obviously push it and you wont be walking.

Although that batch stuff could be bullshit but in this case I think there is definitely a purity difference in the blotter. To be honest I don't know what difference to make apart from them being slightly stronger, I'd go as far as to say they were more mystical or something but that's about it and I didn't have  the same feeling redosing dolphins this weekend but I think my tolerance is catching up a bit.

I'm quite skeptical in the whole difference in acid thing, mainly because I've went through sheets of the exact same acid and had a range of trips from funny to shit/reflective/laughing at nothing for hours, clean trips dirty trips. Trips that lasted 7 hours trips that lasted 12 all LSD though and same crystal on blotter unless they were pulling off some weird shit. This was sort've nail in the coffin for me after hearing so much about Dolphins about all purity making a big difference it's not really significant in my opinion unless it's high doses (few 100ug), although they are lovely things stock up if you see them.  I find the more often I dose LSD as tolerance builds so to do the side effects. It's a pity I can't trip as often as I want to basically.

To be honest I'm happy to see acid around for everyone again. There is lots of NBOMEs doing the rounds and it's being sold as LSD to many idiots. Hopefully the recent waves will prevent this a little. Gotta love festival season, would love to pickup a lovely vial this year at one. Although I blew through that last bottle of liquid there quite quickly, was about 60-70ug a drop I'd say. Went well with the Hofmanns similar sort of flow. Gibbering messes.

I'm glad to see all these Mayans return, and these 300ug tabs doing the rounds. Would be willing to pay extra for those things just to have a go, always like a stronger tab personally even just grab 1-2 to sample. Aka original Avatars and good batch of Fat Freddies. I loved those Freddies, two of those even had you frying nicely.

I'm starting to think there is a lot of bullshit going around about tabs and over estimates from 'lab results' has anyone got a link to them? All these Avatars/Smileys/Hoffs/Gandalfs etc being marked at 150ug definitely are more about less than half that for some. Avatars were nice and had a great trip on latest batch but they weren't no 150ugs, was lucky there was a Kisada to bump it up while roaming London. Or maybe it's just my idea of it all is messed up. I thought for 100ug should be getting some decent visuals if it's a pure batch especially if new. Then the typical 50-70ug Hofmann dose which one gets very faint visuals for inexperienced and few more and your sorted. Same with Ganeshas which where like 60-80ug or so possibly the same, when you get over 200 mics your noticing it a bit more I think, less in the mood to be outside partying rather than chilling with the girl. I quite like 300ug trip sort've region at the moment. Unless partying and at most prob 100-200ug, bit less into that these days and prefer to trip were I'm guaranteed a good time. Been getting headaches throughout though, dunno if its dehydration or glasses but it's worth it for a trip! I'd really love if controlled doses of LSD were available, just to see what a proper high purity 200ug trip would be or the therapeutic doses.

Would actually love to try higher doses of acid as in pushing 500ug+ range etc as I've never done it. Just only issue is tend to get headaches due to my eyes going in and out of focus. Think a pair of glasses might sort that though as it's a bit of a trip kill, probably just shows I should be wearing them haven't been, although don't know if there's an actual reason. Tempted to just have a few cocodomal at the start instead even, but don't want to dull my trip in any opiate way.


----------



## dan88

I've seen lab results for the Hoffmans, come out at 111ug and 104ug. I dunno how reliable those are but that's what I've seen.


----------



## Acid4Blood

dan88 said:


> I've seen lab results for the Hoffmans,



Where did you see the lab results?


----------



## dan88

I'll PM you


----------



## xTalK

dan88 said:


> I've seen lab results for the Hoffmans, come out at 111ug and 104ug. I dunno how reliable those are but that's what I've seen.



Could I've a look? 

Do the lab tests go by the drop or the actual dosage of LSD? As If you take say 100ug and say it's 70% pure shouldn't it be 70ug really of LSD? That's the sort've thing I can understand, but my scale of what is 100ug/200ug/300ug etc seems to change all the time. Is this how it works? I definitely thought the Hoffs with the koi fish where like 70ug sort've thing, one would have you wanting more, visuals but maybe not enough to hold good entertainment. Personally I prefer higher doses anyway.


----------



## Acid4Blood

xTalK said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think there is a lot of bullshit going around about tabs and over estimates from 'lab results' has anyone got a link to them? All these Avatars/Smileys/Hoffs/Gandalfs etc *being marked at 150ug definitely are more about less than half that for some*. Avatars were nice and had a great trip on latest batch but they weren't no 150ugs,



This! (& I'd say more like a third of the "lab tested" dose) i.e. Usually blotters advertised at 150ug turn out to be around 50ug.

Some serious misinformation being spread by a certain avenging group of "lab testers" on SR!
Official blotter testing centres produce the only lab results I trust.

These are some official lab reults from blotter tested in 2005.
IMO, the dosage of today's blotters are not far off these ranges as the dose units necessary to reach a 250ug trip are both accurate & relative to the number of blotters I need in order to reach my LSD sweetspot dose (200-300ug) . Recent year's exceptions being the odd 170-200mic one hit wonder (e.g. Dalai Lamas, original Avatars)






& some more Spanish results with pics. (I know SHM posted these not so long ago but I don't think it'll do any harm for people to see just how low some blotters are dosed & just how few 100ug+ blotters are produced.)






& some Swiss results from the same year...


----------



## dan88

I'm shocked at all the 20 odd ug tabs there.


----------



## specialspack

Anyone have any info on current "star" tabs - look almost exactly like the star from Barcelona in the Spanish tables above. Just want to make sure they're not NBOMe or anything else...

Acid4blood, are those the kind of stars you're talking about?


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Yeah, they're def LSD. Only about 40mics IMO. V clean tho.


----------



## xTalK

It'd be shit to get a pink triangle, may as well make your own outta paper.


----------



## Shambles

nailz said:


> Those results can't be right



They do seem stupidly low. I know you can't put any faith in dealer bullshit but have had 'cid direct from (_very_ trusted) layer before at known doses and am fairly sure I have a reasonable idea of what acid feels like and have never had tabs as low-dosed as those. Admittedly I've not come across "street" acid in over 15 years or more now so may well be out of touch on what is commonly available now 

I miss my acid contact 

Is shite not being able to even acquire acid at 20ug per tab let alone decent paper these days 

Ah well, all good things and all that. Although may have to work out how to traverse the satin causeway at this rate :D


----------



## AUDI

Anybody tried out the new Dalai Lama's and Shiva's ?


----------



## No Cars Go

AUDI said:


> Anybody tried out the new Dalai Lama's and Shiva's ?



Haven't tried, but only heard great things about them, with the Dalai's being higher dosed.


----------



## xTalK

To be honest I think the whole 'Avengers' thing in general is a load of bullshit. What makes these people the elevated 'Avenger' status? Surely they can't have that much experience with LSD if their main source of it is via anonymous suppliers via the post. I'd go as far as to trust them with whether it's LSD or not, but beyond that it's all a matter of opinion. People now take these 'avenger' suggested dosages as fact rather than realizing that like the person reading they are also just some random person who enjoys psychedelics sitting behind a computer.

Also, I think the 'Aztecs/Mexican Skeletons' doing the rounds here are different than the Mayan Calendars. I'll try and see if I can get a look at the blotter over the weekend if I run into someone with some. Like I said though it's all complete speculation/rumors from me just put it up in case. I'd love to be wrong...


----------



## No Cars Go

xTalK said:


> Also, I think the 'Aztecs/Mexican Skeletons' doing the rounds here are different than the Mayan Calendars. I'll try and see if I can get a look at the blotter over the weekend if I run into someone with some. Like I said though it's all complete speculation/rumors from me just put it up in case. I'd love to be wrong...



There has been a Canadian produced "Mayan Calendars" as well as a EU produced print. The one I have pictured above of a friend's are EU produced, but he got them in the USA. They're definitely very strong. I can tell the difference in these and the Canadian ones from a few things

1. The paper on the Canadian "Mayan Calendars" is un-perforated, the EU ones are perforated.
2. The size of the tabs. The Canadian "Mayan Calendars" are 1/4inch, the Eu "Mayan Calendars" are 1/4cm
3. The backs of the Canadian "Mayan Calendars" were blank, the EU ones have those weird lines/designs on the back
4. The actual print itself is very different. The EU "Mayan Calendar" is very depictable as symbols because the paper is large enough to show them. The smaller nature of the Canadian tabs makes the images and symbols harder to see, and they actually look like little "robots". Pictures can be found in the Acid in Canada thread.
5. The strength. The EU Mayans are about 60-70 percent stronger than the Canadian Mayans, IME.


----------



## xTalK

Yeah but I mean an actual complete different print altogether. Just happen to be getting the same name, that's why I'd like to see. If they were proper mayan calenders and they were the same as old ones I reckon there would be a bit more talk of them, if people double dropped them things compared to a typical hofmann they'd be in rainbow land.


----------



## headfuck123

the only reason i was skeptical about the "cartoon aztecs" iv been hearing about is because they are from 2 guys who never go near psychs and they say there are lots of them. Il have to wait n see i suppose. A couple friends are waiting on testers to see how they are, il let you guys know in due course.


----------



## Dioxy

Had some Mayan Calendars on Saturday, the perforated ones with the design on the back. Higher dose than the Hoffmans I've had previously, I think. Nice blotters


----------



## xTalK

Got to see the Aztecs/Mexican Skeletons well a few tabs and it was enough to know it wasn't Mayan Calender art, the guy selling them said hes a bit dubious now of actually even selling them acid as he's unsure himself now. Sort've says it all to me.


----------



## dan k

any word on how many mics the Buddhas are?

i found some here in the states 
they are orange on the front with a sitting Buddha in a circle on each tab,the back as is like an off white/blue with a pink line along one side.. the tab is a little bigger than the standard 1/4inX1/4in white paper i usually get but my friends said they where awesome.


*NSFW*: 










edit: its from this Dalai Lamas sheet


----------



## No Cars Go

xTalK said:


> Got to see the Aztecs/Mexican Skeletons well a few tabs and it was enough to know it wasn't Mayan Calender art, the guy selling them said hes a bit dubious now of actually even selling them acid as he's unsure himself now. Sort've says it all to me.



My Erlich's reagent says mine are A-OK, I wonder if there are some copycat RC's floating around?


----------



## parttime crackhead

Bullshit those starred Hoffmans are 110ug. I had them a few weeks ago. No-one was tripping at all off a single tab. Bit of a trippy headspace on 2 but still no real visuals. Very mild tracers at best, if at all. 

I've been offered acid for this weekend. Fiver a tab but that's off a mate who bought a shitload & who I know will be making minimal, if any, profit. I'm still more than a bit skeptical about them being real. I know 100% that I can trust the boy selling them but I also know that he wouldn't have a clue if they were legit or not. He would just assume they were if they made him trip at all. To be honest I'm not actually bothered, I know that if he's selling them they'll definitely do something that resembles acid & if they aren't actually acid they will almost definitely give a better dunt than any of the acid I've had & known to be "real" since the first batch of good Avatars.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ I havn't tripped intensely on any blotter since the orginal Avatars. Sucks ballz to be honest. Can't even "get there" from a 10-strip of weak blotter. Wish another high dose batch would emerge soon.

Am I right in saying those Dalai Lamas were layed by a Swedish chemist at ~175ug ?


----------



## xTalK

Acid clear your inbox if you see this mate.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ done! %)


----------



## barera

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ I havn't tripped intensely on any blotter since the orginal Avatars. Sucks ballz to be honest. Can't even "get there" from a 10-strip of weak blotter. Wish another high dose batch would emerge soon.
> 
> Am I right in saying those Dalai Lamas were layed by a Swedish chemist at ~175ug ?



Whether they are swiss or not, I don't think anyone knows the answer to this. One thing I do know is that they are really strong and will produce one of the cleanest trips you will ever have. Just got my hands back on them after them being away for a year or so. I wouldn't waste my time with any other acid tbh


----------



## acidhermione

I've never come across the liquid form (or any other form) of acid other than blotters.  Are they actually common or easy to get hold of. I really enjoy and gain positively from acid so I'm keen to try it in different ways other than munching wee bits of paper.


----------



## AUDI

That print is the Dalai Lama's. Look excatly same as three years back. Also the Shiva's are out, looks exactly the same as from three years back as well.
Shivas suppose to be 150 and Dali's 225...but only time will tell if that is true, will only be able to test this weekend latest weekend after 
Both these are some of the BEST papers from the last 10 years and on par to the original Avatars from two years back...though the Avatars were dosed around 130.


----------



## jacky09ftw

should be testing either the shivas or the lamas, possibly the mayans 180mic swiss batch. Just have to decide if all are  there which ones to choose 8)

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## dan88

Had 1 and a half of the 5 star hofmanns yesterday. Was getting pretty strong visuals but no head space whatsoever. Almost felt NBOMe like


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

Mate said he got given a bomb of acid by some random eccentric guy at a festival last weekend. Sounds bonkers he said the tent was melting the guy left right after, all his other mates were on the mayan calanders but he was ridiculous tripping head fried thought he had to kill himself or kill someone else for it to stop. Wondering did someone give him a bomb of crystal LSD for a joke or what was it. Says it felt exactly like acid but at a dose he could hardly speak, sounds crazy anyway.


----------



## Acid4Blood

What the fuck is a bomb of LSD ?!



			
				Dr_R said:
			
		

> Wondering did someone give him a bomb of crystal LSD for a joke or what was it.



Definately not. Prob a 2C or something.


----------



## Funkadelica

Are those Hoffmann's worth a shot?  Have been offered them recently but quite pricey.


----------



## barera

Funkadelica said:


> Are those Hoffmann's worth a shot?  Have been offered them recently but quite pricey.



Not really tbh,


----------



## Funkadelica

^ Cool cheers.  Will continue to wait for some decent blotter available.


----------



## headfuck123

The hoffmans were not too bad. Ok, fair enough 1 didn't do the trick but i think if i had eaten 2 i would have had a decent trip. I say if your stuck finding anything else snap them up!


----------



## silverhaze

Hey guys I need a bit of help identifying these, anyone tried 'em? Thats pics of the front and back, I wish i could get better pictures but hopefully someone will recognise them


----------



## silverhaze

silverhaze said:


> Hey guys I need a bit of help identifying these, anyone tried 'em? Thats pics of the front and back, I wish i could get better pictures but hopefully someone will recognise them



Just found out they are Alice in wonderland, anyone know how strong they are?


----------



## bogman

mate of mine can get some Avatars, anybody know if there worth getting.


----------



## silverhaze

Cheers Squeegee! I hope they're the latter but have a feeling they are in fact the weaker batch, I got them fairly cheap so no worries about scoffing a few and seeing where they take me. 

What's the general concensus on redosing 'cid? I've done it a few hours into a trip before and felt it kick in fairly swiftly, not sure if thats from being in the tripping mindset though.


----------



## Shambles

Redosing acid is doable but I usually find it fairly wasteful. You will probably still feel it whenever you redose but the effects will also probably be considerably less than when taken as a single dose. Redosing within the first coupla hours is usually my cut-off point but have occasionally dosed back-to-back for a coupla days. I find it's more a case of extending the trip than boosting the intensity and can get a bit pricey as you tend to need a lot more than you normally would.


----------



## yokeface

any one heard of any plain white blotter suppose to be picking some up shortly


----------



## No Cars Go

Plain white seems to always be clean, but strength can vary greatly. Those Alice in Wonderland's were all primarily very weak (30-50ug), with a very small amount being above 100ug IME.


----------



## No Cars Go

I haven't come across a batch of these Hoffman's that weren't all very similarly dosed, but they have been circulating for a while now so it's very likely that a weaker batch/copycat/RC is on the same paper now. There definitely were 110ug 5 star Hoffman's when the batch first circulated this year IME.



No Cars Go said:


> Lots of legitimate "5 Star" Albert Hoffman Bicycle Day prints running around. All lab-tested at 110ug of LSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these in America, were told they're from the EU. Dutch xtal.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

No Cars Go said:


> I haven't come across a batch of these Hoffman's that weren't all very similarly dosed, but they have been circulating for a while now so it's very likely that a weaker batch/copycat/RC is on the same paper now. There definitely were 110ug 5 star Hoffman's* when the batch first circulated this year IME.*


 See this is the difference from them now, they may of had a good dosing at some point, I think I had them waaaay before Christmas, they may of had a decent 60-80ug laying then but nows very different, maybe you got a very well stored batch or something thats got slowly released or something, Im not certain of that i know the ones about uk arent over a half of 110ug ime/imo but hey it's a thought just


----------



## Gdk

matt<3ketamine said:


> See this is the difference from them now, they may of had a good dosing at some point, I think I had them waaaay before Christmas, they may of had a decent 60-80ug laying then but nows very different, maybe you got a very well stored batch or something thats got slowly released or something, Im not certain of that i know the ones about uk arent over a half of 110ug ime/imo but hey it's a thought just



We just recieved 25 of these from Austria...gonna be interesting to see what they are are about. Regarding the Alice in Wonderland blotters..i will attest to their weakness..50ug at best..
BTW..hello guys..long time lurker, first time poster here.
We recently aquired this piece:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Anybody have any idea what those are?

Stay Safe


----------



## Funkadelica

Think I might just get a few of those Hoffmann's after all.  Tenner a tab though.  Keep them for a festival late in the summer and use them with MDMA.  Been ages since I've combined those two.  Always fantastic.


----------



## almosthome

I have a question about the blotter-dose relation and excuse me if I sound ignorant because I'm new at this but: What does the dosing/quality have to do with the blotter art? I mean anyone can put just about anything on any blotter? For example, I could dose Avatar blotter with lower purity LSD and a lower dose if I had Avatar artwork or even something other LSD like any similar RC. So how does it make sense to ask about quality from blotter art? Is it more about what's trending right now and just assuming it's all coming from the same source?

Having said that, I just got my hands on some Gandalfs (yellow outlined) from Holland presumably dosed at 150ug. Anyone had experience with that kind? What kind of quality should I expect? Thanks .


----------



## Shambles

In short, it's never a guarantee. Kinda like how it goes with pill presses really - once a certain stamp/print gets a reputation for being good quality/high dose there will likely be copycats. Also, LSD is quite prone to degradation if not stored correctly. Basically, most figures you see here are either gonna be (fairly educated) guesstimates and/or results from lab testing. Neither should be taken as gospel cos there is always the possibility that knock-offs are about or even if you get the exact same ones spoken about they could've been stored badly or whatever. It's just a guide is all, there are really no guarantees unless you happen to know the bloke who laid 'em.


----------



## almosthome

Shambles said:


> In short, it's never a guarantee. Kinda like how it goes with pill presses really - once a certain stamp/print gets a reputation for being good quality/high dose there will likely be copycats. Also, LSD is quite prone to degradation if not stored correctly. Basically, most figures you see here are either gonna be (fairly educated) guesstimates and/or results from lab testing. Neither should be taken as gospel cos there is always the possibility that knock-offs are about or even if you get the exact same ones spoken about they could've been stored badly or whatever. It's just a guide is all, there are really no guarantees unless you happen to know the bloke who laid 'em.



Thanks for explaining that. Is that stickied somewhere? cause it should be. I'm sure there are plenty of people who mistake this for a gospel and could possibly end up taking something completely different than what they read here.


----------



## Shambles

It's not stickied cos one thing a sticky is almost guaranteed to achieve is that no bugger'll read it so is better to just ask in the thread usually 

There's usually a few warnings dotted about that doses are either estimates or from specific lab testing though. You asked and now you know - see? The system works :D


----------



## almosthome

Shambles said:


> It's not stickied cos one thing a sticky is almost guaranteed to achieve is that no bugger'll read it so is better to just ask in the thread usually
> 
> There's usually a few warnings dotted about that doses are either estimates or from specific lab testing though. You asked and now you know - see? The system works :D



Haha makes sense. Hey, I'll read it if they make it a sticky. At least you'll have one fan :D

Any idea about those Gandalfs? Mine are yellow-bordered and not the ones in the picture:






This is a picture that I found on the internet. These are the olive green bordered ones, mine are yellow. Anybody had an experience with these? (From the Netherlands, supposedly 150ug)


----------



## andrei0635

Hi guys, i tried a month ago my first LSD trip and they were a white piece of paper with a strawberry in it, what's your opinion  on that?
I tried half and then after 6 hours a quarter and i must say that altough i didn't hallucinate it was a good trip


----------



## dan88

almosthome said:


> Haha makes sense. Hey, I'll read it if they make it a sticky. At least you'll have one fan :D
> 
> Any idea about those Gandalfs? Mine are yellow-bordered and not the ones in the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture that I found on the internet. These are the olive green bordered ones, mine are yellow. Anybody had an experience with these? (From the Netherlands, supposedly 150ug)



Never had them but I'm pretty sure I've read somewhere in this thread they are nowhere near 150ug. Have a dig further back


----------



## AUDI

The Dalai Lama's are as good as what they were 3 years ago.Clean and STRONG. Around the 200mic range


----------



## dan k

^awesome news. as i am about to drop one or two in a couple hours.


----------



## Shippy420

Got given what I was told was 'acid' for free at Download festival, but when I examined it I seen it had 25-i written on the back so I presume it was 25I-NBOME.  The guy who gave it to me was my best mate and was under the impression it was acid himself after being given some 'free acid' after a large silk road order. So 25I blotter is still floating about and being marketed by some people as 'cid. Had a good time on it personally after taking two tabs, although when I had hits of nos on it I would hear voices in my head clear as day after about 75% of hits, which was slightly unnerving hahaha. No lasting voices though thank fuck.


----------



## Shambles

At least it seems vendors are starting to print the chem on the blotter now so it should be harder to pass off as acid now. Although I'm betting not all vendors are being as decent and there's always the chance that some more enterprising/less lazy scoundrels are laying their own NBOMe blotter 



Acid4Blood said:


> What the fuck is a bomb of LSD ?!



Summat like this maybe?


----------



## xTalK

I've seen blotter sold here that previously didn't have 25i on the back that now does, it's people doing it more so rather than vendors from what I'm seeing. It doesn't really last though, most of the people I saw originally doing it are doing it now.


----------



## swampdragon

Shippy420 said:


> Got given what I was told was 'acid' for free at Download festival, but when I examined it I seen it had 25-i written on the back so I presume it was 25I-NBOME.


Please tell me you planned on seeing Slipknot on acid? :D


----------



## Gdk

AUDI said:


> The Dalai Lama's are as good as what they were 3 years ago.Clean and STRONG. Around the 200mic range



Awesome!!! Best acid i ever had. Goin to fusion festival in germany next week, and if they are floating around im sure ill find em at that festival.


----------



## specialspack

What about Hoffman's that aren't the 5 star / "*****" print, but rather say "1943" in the same place (i.e. your classic Hoffman print)?

Anyone sampled those?


----------



## dan k

i was unimpressed with the dhalai lamas i received. they seemed about the same strength as 1 White fluff tab here in the states.


----------



## Shippy420

swampdragon said:


> Please tell me you planned on seeing Slipknot on acid? :D



Hahaha, nah, fuck that, Slipknot would be a bit too intense for acid lol, popped the tabs on Thursday before the music. I did end up seeing Slipknot on MD though which was rather interesting cos it's waaaay different to the 'normal' music you dance about to on mandy but it was still awesome. Live metal on e's is good but it isn't a patch on some bass-y dancey shit


----------



## Dr Mamba

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ Yeah, they're def LSD. Only about 40mics IMO. V clean tho.


My stars were ansome, 150mcg for sure.
It was the batch with beige paper, maybe the white paper batch on the picture is what you got and he is weaker.


----------



## karmanaut

were the hoffmans with koi fish on the back defo weak then as i were offered them at +100mic's?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

They are the same ones from last year I'm guessing


----------



## communitydub

Who knows what sheet this is from?
Thanks


----------



## Ismene

swampdragon said:


> Please tell me you planned on seeing Slipknot on acid? :D



Those moments where longnose headbangs and then suddenly stops and his nose keeps wobbling would do your head in on acid :D


----------



## Dioxy

communitydub said:


> Who knows what sheet this is from?
> Thanks



The colours make it look like a Hoffman to me, but it's a bit too blurry to be sure.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ It's the middle hit of a 25-hit Hoffman square, held upside down!


----------



## PlayHard

AUDI said:


> The Dalai Lama's are as good as what they were 3 years ago.Clean and STRONG. Around the 200mic range



and you'd know this how? to be honest all this around blah blah. whos to say it wasnt a lower dose of really good clean strong acid?


----------



## swampdragon

Ismene said:


> Those moments where longnose headbangs and then suddenly stops and his nose keeps wobbling would do your head in on acid :D


Hee, true!  I dunno, maybe I need a decent amount of acid and I might start liking the band more.. Am still a bit miffed that I didn't make it to Download. 

Anyway, don't let me derail the thread.


----------



## chasingabee

hey. im planning on taking lsd for the first time tomorrow. i have 2 tabs which have 150 micrograms each supposedly. i have a lot of experience with high doses of mushrooms, 4-ho-mipt and 4-aco-dmt. do you think i should be cautious and take just one tab or go all out and take two of them to avoid disappointment?


----------



## barera

chasingabee said:


> hey. im planning on taking lsd for the first time tomorrow. i have 2 tabs which have 150 micrograms each supposedly. i have a lot of experience with high doses of mushrooms, 4-ho-mipt and 4-aco-dmt. do you think i should be cautious and take just one tab or go all out and take two of them to avoid disappointment?



What are the tabs called? what print are on them


----------



## chasingabee

its a picture of "twins"


----------



## barera

They are mild enough from my experience, If you think you are able I would just drop the 2. You seem to have a lot of experience tripping so you should fine


----------



## bogman

http://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-style/you-will-never-be-the-same-after-taking-lsd-1.1449474


----------



## chasingabee

my friend had a big psychotic episode lasting months after a large dose of lsd. but you have to have psychotic tendencies in the first place for the lsd to trigger them. saying you will never be the same after taking it is such a load of crap.



> They are mild enough from my experience, If you think you are able I would just drop the 2. You seem to have a lot of experience tripping so you should fine



how can you know they are mild? surely many different people use the same blotter paper and so can have different amounts of lsd on them.


----------



## xTalK

I'd say your not the same after acid, although I'd be more towards saying psychedelics as a whole. Something me and a lot of mates agree on too, that's not to say the change is a bad thing or one that will completely change your life. I started tripping at quite young though, so at the same time it could just have been age etc and changing thoughts naturally at the time.

Also, it's unlikely there are that many LSD labs or that many labs pumping out large amounts of acid going to different people. So that's why we are able to judge blotter based on the art. It's quite rare and any time I've seen changing doses for the same blotter it's just a new batch (like Avatars with border etc). I had the old batch of Twins and would say they are mild and would recommend two. Going by the way these are marked at like 150ug I'd say they are probably 100ug or less, so go for two if you're experienced with psychedelics. I find it's better to just go in deep with acid than low doses leaving you stuck between two headspaces. Sounds about right in comparison to the old ones too.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Got offered Dali lamas, quoted to be 220-240ug each but I doubt that since the last batch produced was over a year ago, still heard they were great in their day so could still be nice trips


----------



## Gdk

Gdk said:


> We just recieved 25 of these from Austria...gonna be interesting to see what they are are about. Regarding the Alice in Wonderland blotters..i will attest to their weakness..50ug at best..
> BTW..hello guys..long time lurker, first time poster here.
> We recently aquired this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Anybody have any idea what those are?
> 
> Stay Safe



Just bumping myself


----------



## Gdk

matt<3ketamine said:


> Got offered Dali lamas, quoted to be 220-240ug each but I doubt that since the last batch produced was over a year ago, still heard they were great in their day so could still be nice trips



Just came back from a German festival where the Dalai´s are doin the rounds again...id say they are very similar to the experiences i had with em a cpl of years ago. Very strong and clean acid with lots of headspace and warm visuals..i particularly took note of the heavy tracing this time. Its great acid. Actually the best i had. Was also gifted a microdot from the dealer, who told me it was extremely strong and to be careful. Shared it with a friend along with 2xDalai each....really had me struggling with my sanity for a few hours, and with extreme sensory overload. The dot was supposed to be called Joker, but the size of it made it impossible to get a idea of that the image might have been..

Stay Safe


----------



## matt<3ketamine

There are no images on microdots, that's why it was impossible


----------



## fly-

barera said:


> Whether they are swiss or not, I don't think anyone knows the answer to this. One thing I do know is that they are really strong and will produce one of the cleanest trips you will ever have. Just got my hands back on them after them being away for a year or so. I wouldn't waste my time with any other acid tbh



Even if someone knows it they would never tell in a public forum, that would be just stupid. 


Unfortunately, my stock of old Dalai Lamas ended about 2 weeks ago. I hope to get the new ones soon, it was the best acid ever got into my hands.


----------



## Poach

Gdk said:


> The dot was supposed to be called Joker, but the size of it made it impossible to get a idea of that the image might have been..



A microdot should look like a lighter flint. If that's what you had, it wouldn't have a picture on it anyway.

We used to get purple, black and green microdots. Purples were the strongest acid I ever had and I'd pay well over the odds for one now....sigh!


----------



## ricardo08

There's liquid floating about London, my sources say. Anyone come across it recently?

Or the Hofmann / Alex Grey prints? Not sure they're from London, though.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Acid4Blood

Gdk said:


> Shared it with a friend along with 2xDalai each....really had me struggling with my sanity for a few hours, and with extreme sensory overload.



I can well imagine! Assuming the microdot was of similar strength to the Dalais, that's over 500mics each you took, which at a festival, would inevitably cause uncomfortable sensory overload. It's not pleasant to struggle with your sanity/fight your ego on high dose LSD. Those kind of doses need to be taken in a very controlled environment/perfect set & setting to allow for a comfortable experience at the peak IMO.


----------



## barera

Acid4Blood said:


> I can well imagine! Assuming the microdot was of similar strength to the Dalais, that's over 500mics each you took, which at a festival, would inevitably cause uncomfortable sensory overload. It's not pleasant to struggle with your sanity/fight your ego on high dose LSD. Those kind of doses need to be taken in a very controlled environment/perfect set & setting to allow for a comfortable experience at the peak IMO.



I don't know about this, it all depends on your experience at the end of the day. I have friends who regularly dose 1000ug+ at festivals a long with loads of other shit. I would not recommend it but they are just well able. I'm often amazed by how high they dose and they seem to love to lose themselves at festivals.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Horses for courses n all that! %)


----------



## The Liberal Media

If your by yourself I have no problem with high doses, if your with a group of people dont bother.
Going against a general rule i like higher doses in bigger crowds. But as A4B says YMMV


----------



## Acid4Blood

The Liberal Media said:


> If your by yourself I have no problem with high doses, if your with a group of people dont bother.



100% agree. IME, limiting the amount of external stimuli (both visual & audio) is key for being comfortable on a high dose of LSD. Even the sound of your stomach rumbling is distressing because you can't understand what it is, where it's coming from & why it's happening! 8(


----------



## Freemind4ever

Here's a photo that I found which seems to show the crystal the Dalai Lama blotters are made from. It looks light grey but   maybe it's apperars like that through the bottle of the plastic container....
Anyway I've tried the new batch that came out last June and I would say 200 mics per hit... 
I also came across a few Strawberries which I havn't tried yet because of the cross tolerance of my recent use. I'll try and post a picture of them. Has anybody seen these or tried them recently ? When taking a close look a them they look just like the original ones back in the 90's with their textured paper!


----------



## Freemind4ever

Here is a photo of the Strawberry blotters. As I mentioned previously I did not get a chance to try them yet. I will update as soon as I can. So if anybody has any info on these I'd be happy to hear about it.


----------



## alienentity

I've had those strawberries last couple of months, they we're awesome... They gave me tracers and a real euphoric feeling, also the crawling movement of plants and the walls was awesome. Didn't get them tested, but I think they are about 140ug or so.


----------



## sit

Where did you find that photo of the crystal?


----------



## AcidTrippin

Round up of what I've came across and seen in the thread:

*Hoffmans with 5 Star and Koi Fish on back, 25 square - 60ug 
*Hoffmans with molecule / alex grey, 25 sq - 80-100ug
*Hoffmans Bicycle Day / 1943 - *anyone confirm a dose?*
*Gandalfs (heard there is two types?) - 50-60ug up to 140ug - *anyone confirm?*
*Starz - 40ug
*Fat Freddys, white xtal - 180ug - excellent
*Dolphins, white xtal - 90ug
*Avatars - 50-60ug - massive disappointment to previous years
*Purple Ohms - ?? - suspected ~100-150ug? -* anyone confirm?*
*AL-LAD xtal, very pure
*LSZ xtal, very pure
*Liquid - very pure - 90-100ug a drop
*Liquid - not as pure, brownish liquid similar to koi fish hoffmans - 50ug/drop
*Red Microdots - 100ug - *anyone confirm? new *
*Dali Lamas very pure - 180-200ug
*Twins - 100ug
*Alice in Wonderland - 30-40ug 
*Strawberrys - 100-140ug - *anyone confirm?* - picture looks like similar to dolphins

All supposedly LSD found within Europe / UK.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Collection of 25-hit squares..... (Not mine although I did used to collect 25-hit squares of any blotter that crossed my path.)


----------



## barera

Theres shivas doing the rounds too from the same source as the dalai lamas, 140ug. Good strong clean hit off one



AcidTrippin said:


> Round up of what I've came across and seen in the thread:
> 
> *Hoffmans with 5 Star and Koi Fish on back, 25 square - 60ug
> *Hoffmans with molecule / alex grey, 25 sq - 80-100ug
> *Hoffmans Bicycle Day / 1943 - *anyone confirm a dose?*
> *Gandalfs (heard there is two types?) - 50-60ug up to 140ug - *anyone confirm?*
> *Starz - 40ug
> *Fat Freddys, white xtal - 180ug - excellent
> *Dolphins, white xtal - 90ug
> *Avatars - 50-60ug - massive disappointment to previous years
> *Purple Ohms - ?? - suspected ~100-150ug? -* anyone confirm?*
> *AL-LAD xtal, very pure
> *LSZ xtal, very pure
> *Liquid - very pure - 90-100ug a drop
> *Liquid - not as pure, brownish liquid similar to koi fish hoffmans - 50ug/drop
> *Red Microdots - 100ug - *anyone confirm? new *
> *Dali Lamas very pure - 180-200ug
> *Twins - 100ug
> *Alice in Wonderland - 30-40ug
> *Strawberrys - 100-140ug - *anyone confirm?* - picture looks like similar to dolphins
> 
> All supposedly LSD found within Europe / UK.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Acid4Blood said:


> Collection of 25-hit squares..... (Not mine although I did used to collect 25-hit squares of any blotter that crossed my path.)



Mmmhmmmhmmm :D that would last me a few years!


----------



## anonEuser

..whoops..

posted the wrong link, this is the right one:


----------



## Acid4Blood

nailz said:


> *Dalai lama's *and microdots both turning up in Dublin last couple of weekends



Great news!

What colour are the microdots?


----------



## acieed_ed

Anyone heard anything about beatles trips strength potency etc in dublin. Would like to know whats in them and 
how many to take before i dive in.

Edit.

Took two of these trips they are yellow submarine print of the four beatles.
They were very bitter and seem to be well dosed.they are certainly not weak blotter like the avatars


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Happy daze %)


----------



## karmanaut

anonEuser said:


> ..whoops..
> 
> posted the wrong link, this is the right one:



nice selection there.  think i still got a few avatars tabs in my freezer.  amazing trips.

sadly my collection has been decimated in the last year but heres a pic of before i got to work on them.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

So jealous of these avatars guys, I shoulda kept some!


----------



## anonEuser

karmanaut said:


> nice selection there.  think i still got a few avatars tabs in my freezer.  amazing trips.
> 
> sadly my collection has been decimated in the last year but heres a pic of before i got to work on them.



I like the avatars, I've had some real magic moments with them. Nice catch on the dancing bears, iirc they are low dosed but very clean from my experience


----------



## karmanaut

anonEuser said:


> I like the avatars, I've had some real magic moments with them. Nice catch on the dancing bears, iirc they are low dosed but very clean from my experience



Dancing bears were nice artwork and nice acid just very weak which was a bit of a shame but 4 tabs made for an enjoyable trip.

Avatars were spectacular,  i never got the chance to try any from the first batch, i only had the yellow bordered ones which i think were the second batch.  were there any difference in strength between the batches?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

karmanaut said:


> Dancing bears were nice artwork and nice acid just very weak which was a bit of a shame but 4 tabs made for an enjoyable trip.
> 
> Avatars were spectacular,  i never got the chance to try any from the first batch, i only had the yellow bordered ones which i think were the second batch.  were there any difference in strength between the batches?



I would say those first batch avatars were something special, had they yellow border ones too but they didn't have the magic that the first batch had, I wonder why tho


----------



## fly-

Strawberries are moderately strong but not clean acid. Tension all over the body in me and my buddy, trip easily went into a train wreck. Never again,  (or maybe with some ketamine to balance it  ).

Got some new Shivas, cant wait to sample them.


----------



## JG0007

Bogman put a link up to hoffmans that were tested and supposedly contained Nbome and not LSD, does this mean all the hoffmans, the bike ones are not LSD??


----------



## JG0007

nailz said:


> No.
> 
> How the hell do you come to that conclusion? There are hundreds of hoffman prints out there.



I mean the popular bike ones doing the rounds now, I will try find the link. Failing that I will pm him


----------



## Greenstar420

Here is that link about the hoffs with the bullshit rc on them

http://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/alertas.html


----------



## headfuck123

the hoffmans with the koifish design on the back are fine, not the strongest but they are LSD for sure.


----------



## bogman

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/aktuelles/25i-nbome-verkauft-als-lsd/


----------



## JG0007

bogman said:


> http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/aktuelles/25i-nbome-verkauft-als-lsd/



What he said!


----------



## xTalK

Deffo not the ones in mass circulation 1943 on bottom. Proper ones are 25 square with 5 stars at bottom and a koi fish on the back of each 25. Cheers for headsup Bogman!


----------



## Ismene

Has the availability of al-lad affected the LSD market in any way so far?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Not to anyone's knowledge that I know or have heard, there's plenty new prints coming about too


----------



## xTalK

Ismene said:


> Has the availability of al-lad affected the LSD market in any way so far?



Most al-lad blotter has al-lad printed on the blotter and molecule per square unless xtal bought by someone looking to make coin. So far I havent ran into it.

Also its a smaller circle, most people don;t get what al-lad is, tihkal/pihkal is much more unheard of than I thought!

Got another NBOME blotter this weekend, will post up pic soon. I'm not eating, just for those in case you get stroked


----------



## Sprout

xTalK said:


> Also its a smaller circle, most people don;t get what al-lad is, tihkal/pihkal is much more unheard of than I thought!



I'd never heard of them until I joined Bluelight.


----------



## anonEuser

matt<3ketamine said:


> So jealous of these avatars guys, I shoulda kept some!



I wish I had kept more stashed away instead of the tiny amount i have now!


----------



## dan88

Has anybody tried the orange sunshine tabs, sold for 300ug on the place that shall not be named?


----------



## sunshine1

dan88 said:


> Has anybody tried the orange sunshine tabs, sold for 300ug on the place that shall not be named?



Yep, one has come across this particular paper upon their travels. They are a quality print, however it would be inappropriate to comment on the proposed 300µg that has being batted around; as guesstimates are unhelpful and lack creditability. That being said they are laid with a hefty dose of good quality/clean lucy. If one was to make a comparison, they are stronger than the new wave of Dali lamas currently circulating that have been through the rigor of labs analysis courtesy of our friends the Dutch with an average of 210µg being reported. However the sunshine print has being fetching double the price (sorry if this is violation the price discussion rule) of other commercial prints currently filtering down through the masses.


----------



## dan88

Cheers man. Should I be suspicious of your username though 

To be honest I'm not too fussed about the price, I take acid about 3 or 4 times a year, an extra fiver for a decent tab is ok with me


----------



## AcidTrippin

Round up of what I've came across and seen in the thread:

*Hoffmans with 5 Star and Koi Fish on back, 25 square - 60ug 
*Hoffmans with molecule / alex grey, 25 sq - 80-100ug
*Hoffmans Bicycle Day / 1943 - anyone confirm a dose?
*Gandalfs (heard there is two types?) - 50-60ug up to 140ug - anyone confirm?
*Starz - 40ug
*Fat Freddys, white xtal - 180ug - excellent
*Dolphins, white xtal - 90ug
*Avatars - 50-60ug - massive disappointment to previous years
*Purple Ohms - ?? - suspected ~100-150ug? - anyone confirm?
*AL-LAD xtal, very pure
*LSZ xtal, very pure
*Liquid - very pure - 90-100ug a drop
*Liquid - not as pure, brownish liquid similar to koi fish hoffmans - 50ug/drop
*Red Microdots - 100ug - anyone confirm? new 
*Dali Lamas very pure - 180-200ug
*Twins - 100ug
*Alice in Wonderland - 30-40ug 
*Strawberrys - 100-140ug - anyone confirm? - picture looks like similar to dolphins

All supposedly LSD found within Europe / UK.

*UPDATE: Lovely clean liquid at accurate 100ug/drop, same stuff likely as Dolphins/Freddys. One drop is comparable to 50-75% of Freddy.*


----------



## Super Ted

What would a low dose of LSD be like combined with quite a bit of MDMA?

I am still yet to try a hit of acid (a few drops on a sugar cube) that I have had stored away for about 2 years. ... I can only presume that it will of lost some of its strength.

I've seen quite a bit of information on candyflipping but not much info on the way I will be doing it which is pill first, then LSD, then a few more pills spaced out after that.

Any info on what to expect / if it will do anything, that would be great.


----------



## hairyharry

Simple and stupid question: are you meant to ingest the blotter or just keep it in your mouth for a while?


----------



## karmanaut

hairyharry said:


> Simple and stupid question: are you meant to ingest the blotter or just keep it in your mouth for a while?



Either works fine,  I tend to just keep in my mouth though as that is the more traditional way of consuming,  either under the tongue or up on the gums.


----------



## jacky09ftw

anyone got any idea what the new batch of dalai lamas are like? Tried the sunshines and thought they were best tabs theres been. Really just looking peoples opinions if they have tested both.


----------



## AUDI

The Dalai Lama's are strong and clean. Estimate around 200 mics.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Acid4Blood said:


> Collection of 25-hit squares..... (Not mine although I did used to collect 25-hit squares of any blotter that crossed my path.)



Oh my God !!!!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

jacky09ftw said:


> Oh my God !!!!



Clear ur inbox man


----------



## headfuck123

heres the test results from what looks like the ying yang dolphins iv been eating for a while now.

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2913


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Happy days!!!!


----------



## AcidTrippin

really happy to see dolphin results i came across a batch that was just a white background and then later a batch with a pink tint which i felt to be stronger, my supplier also told me they went up from 100ug to 130ug but this was after i got my pink tint batch so unsure what to make of it.

Round up of what I've came across and seen in the thread:

*Hoffmans with 5 Star and Koi Fish on back, 25 square - 60ug
*Hoffmans with molecule / alex grey, 25 sq - 80-100ug
*Hoffmans Bicycle Day / 1943 - anyone confirm a dose?
*Gandalfs (heard there is two types?) - 50-60ug anyone confirm? - results available but no dose
*Second Gandalf or same - 70ug  - tested at 72.5ug
*Starz - 40ug
*Fat Freddys, white xtal - 180ug - excellent
*Dolphins, white xtal - 90ug - test results came back 75.5ug
*Avatars - 50-60ug - massive disappointment to previous years
*Purple Ohms - ?? - suspected ~100-150ug? - anyone confirm?
*AL-LAD xtal, very pure
*LSZ xtal, very pure
*Liquid - very pure - 90-100ug a drop
*Liquid - not as pure, brownish liquid similar to koi fish hoffmans - 50ug/drop
*Red Microdots - 100ug - anyone confirm? new
*Dali Lamas very pure - 180-200ug
*Twins - 100ug
*Alice in Wonderland - 30-40ug
*Strawberrys - 100-140ug - anyone confirm? - picture looks like similar to dolphins
*Lovely clean liquid at accurate 100ug/drop, cleaner than Dolphins/Freddys. One drop is comparable to 50-75% of Freddy.

- All found within this thread, i'm currently making a list that will be updated regularly similarly to pill reports however it will only be controlled by myself and a few others, if anyone can begin submitting pictures of sheets or tabs of all of these along with whats here it would be appreciated


----------



## headfuck123

There are more quite recent tests on blotters on ecstasy data by the way, i just mention the dolphins as thats what has been mostly available to me as of late.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Fair play AcidTrippin! Good work. %)


----------



## dan k

i encountered purple microdots back at the begening of july. id say just under 100 mics as it took me a couple little scraps of white paper to get me right where i wanted to be.


----------



## Greenstar420

Awesome that Ecstasydata has test results on some doses!  Glad to see the ganeshas on there coming in at 123ug!! Luckily I've still got quite a few stashed!


----------



## omt

What are Shivas usually? Does it depend? Got charged mor cos sposed to be strong.


----------



## sunshine1

Are these the Shiva's you are referring to?.. Recently picked up a few of them, they are the latest wave of prints form the same cats producing the Dali lamas and the bears; the print where Dr. Hofmann is exiting the skull of the grateful dead steel you face image(2013 print), as opposed to the print of 2010 where the image is a creepy clown.

These are common prints that have been in existence since as early as 2003(with the exception of the Lamas).They pop up from time to time, last seen circulating at the beginning of 2010. In addition, in early 2011 one was duly informed that the kitchen responsible for production was closed for refurbishment, however it appears the renovations are complete and the prints are resurfacing once again.  

With reference to the quality and dosage, It appears that the crystal used is in excess of 85 percent purity with a range of 140-180µg, going by the lab results coming from the Dutch.....


----------



## Acid4Blood

sunshine1 said:


> the print where Dr. Hofmann is exiting the skull of the grateful dead steel you face image(2013 print), as opposed to the print of 2010 where the image is a creepy clown.


----------



## AcidTrippin

Greenstar420 said:


> Awesome that Ecstasydata has test results on some doses!  Glad to see the ganeshas on there coming in at 123ug!! Luckily I've still got quite a few stashed!



Saw that too, those Alex Grey from about 2-3 years ago always thought they were weaker i was eating 3-5. I'm missing out I need to start high dosing again!

Some lovely liquid to do so. :D If the Dolphins are coming in at 75mic i would say this is about 100mic


----------



## Acid4Blood

AcidTrippin said:


> Saw that too, those Alex Grey from about 2-3 years ago always thought they were weaker i was eating 3-5.



There were 2 batches of Alex Greys at that time. Only visual difference being the colour of the paper on the back where the Ganesh was printed. 
1 batch was ~80mics & the other (as shown above) was ~120mics.

I think it was xTalk who mentioned the different coloured paper being 2 seperate batches at the time.


----------



## n0rum

Here's some Dalai Lama's trip I got recently.

Gonna try these next week  8(


----------



## Greenstar420

Yea I heard that also.  I think the ones with a beige colored back were the weaker print and the ones that are white on back are the strong ones.  I can still get good threshold effects off of a quarter square. Oh yea and those dali lamas are looking proper!


----------



## ColtDan

Been meaning to try LSD for years. smoked a lot of DMT but never taken LSD

although as alan watts said "If you get the message, hang up the phone.".

and im deffo got the message


----------



## dan88

Had one of the Orange Sunshine blotters Friday night. My mind was blown. They were expensive, but it's the first acid that hasn't disappointed me, great stuff


----------



## redredred

dan88 said:


> Had one of the Orange Sunshine blotters Friday night. My mind was blown. They were expensive, but it's the first acid that hasn't disappointed me, great stuff



Got some ready for the weekend, cannot wait. Anyone know roughly how many mics these are? Have heard ranges from 200-300 so I'm not sure


----------



## hexagram

redredred said:


> Got some ready for the weekend, cannot wait. Anyone know roughly how many mics these are? Have heard ranges from 200-300 so I'm not sure



if they're the same orange sunshines that I got then 300ugs.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Greenstar420 said:


> Yea I heard that also.  I think the ones with a beige colored back were the weaker print and the ones that are white on back are the strong ones.  I can still get good threshold effects off of a quarter square. Oh yea and those dali lamas are looking proper!



Yeah, I think that was it. I had the darker ones (weaker batch). Here you can clearly see the difference....













			
				hexagram said:
			
		

> if they're the same orange sunshines that I got then 300ugs.



These?...






Also, here is the Star Wars print that was talked about last year but never appeared to circulate...


----------



## hexagram

Acid4Blood said:


> These?...



yep they're the ones, only tabs i'm gonna get from now on, half is enough to give me a decent trip.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Nice one! Will keep an eye out here so.


----------



## AcidTrippin

200ug of liquid in another two hours or so havent tripped in at least a month id say been really looking forward to this one as my last part of summer. As the acid supply slows, the mushies come out. :D Haven't did a proper 200ug+ in a while either, weather is a bit unpredictable and going to be outside so wont be going much higher than that for today. Probably first acid trip ive had in a long time that hasn't had benzos nearby - will be interesting when it comes to looking some sleep.

Was a lovely festival season apart from poor weather recently - but all the better for the shrooms.


----------



## karmanaut

Any estimates/trip reports on  Shiva blotters?

They are like red with a multiheaded elephant thing on.


----------



## muttonchops

ColtDan said:


> Been meaning to try LSD for years. smoked a lot of DMT but never taken LSD
> 
> although as alan watts said "If you get the message, hang up the phone.".
> 
> and im deffo got the message



Been doing drugs for nearly 15 years and only just got round to trying acid at a party last weekend. Really didn't expect it to be so blissful!


----------



## knock

muttonchops said:


> Been doing drugs for nearly 15 years and only just got round to trying acid at a party last weekend. Really didn't expect it to be so blissful!



Yeah well it gives you terrifying hallucinations and heightens your experience of fear, why would you expect bliss? :D


----------



## AcidTrippin

Edit:http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2913


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Doesn't sound good if they keep saying different prints  the liquid about is lovely anyhow! Clean 80ug per drop or so I'd say, double was perfect for a festival


----------



## karmanaut

After a bit of a drought i finally been offered some liquid or Shiva blotters !

Been waiting a long time for a trip due to work commitments but now i finally have some time and acid i seem to have lost my nerves and cant seem to pluck up the courage to drop


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Nerves are part of the fun I find, it's like walking a tightrope, it's exhilarating and fun then there's the chance you can fall off, but if you are up on the tightrope then you have decided to do it so you shouldn't be worrying, you wouldn't be there if you couldn't do the act


----------



## Shee-un

dan88 said:


> Has anybody tried the orange sunshine tabs, sold for 300ug on the place that shall not be named?


Yeap, they are amazing! Very clean, euphoric and little body load. Just 1/3 of a tab had me tripping for 12 hours! They are the ones. No point in searching other prints. If you ever come across Orange Sunshines get them while you can. They are said to come from the cook of Fat Freddie's cat.

One friend took the whole tab on his second ever trip and experienced a psychotic breakdown. Be careful.


----------



## AcidTrippin

karmanaut said:


> After a bit of a drought i finally been offered some liquid or Shiva blotters !
> 
> Been waiting a long time for a trip due to work commitments but now i finally have some time and acid i seem to have lost my nerves and cant seem to pluck up the courage to drop



As Matt said go for it mate, always happens to me if I don't trip often and as soon as I'm in that headspace again i'm wondering what the fuck was up as i'm giggling away, just keep yourself in a good setting if your seriously worried. Don't cut yourself out with benzos either, unless its for sleep late on is my recommendation for getting the best.

The liquid that's been about lately has been solid, would recommend it if its the same, especially if its been a while very smooth!


----------



## swampdragon

karmanaut said:


> After a bit of a drought i finally been offered some liquid or Shiva blotters !
> 
> Been waiting a long time for a trip due to work commitments but now i finally have some time and acid i seem to have lost my nerves and cant seem to pluck up the courage to drop


Heh, I hate it when that happens! 

If it's anything more than mild apprehension, I would just hang on to it until you're in a happy headspace. No point in rushing these things.


----------



## hexagram

another random question (tend to do a lot of those on here) does anyone get loved up and euphoric on LSD? I've noticed that when I do acid I do get a lot of drug induced feeling goodness, and lots of love and empathy, almost MDMA style but very different at the same time. I almost don't get how bad trips happen (although I know they do, as I saw in my friends last night) cause I just tend to get so much feel good euphoria from acid. 

Dunno if anyone else gets this, I think it's weird as lsd isn't known and really taken as a feel good, euphoric drug.


----------



## swampdragon

hexagram said:


> does anyone get loved up and euphoric on LSD? I've noticed that when I do acid I do get a lot of drug induced feeling goodness, and lots of love and empathy, almost MDMA style but very different at the same time. I almost don't get how bad trips happen (although I know they do, as I saw in my friends last night) cause I just tend to get so much feel good euphoria from acid.


Yep. I was thinking exactly this last weekend. (But then added MDMA and remembered what proper loved up/euphoria was.  )


----------



## karmanaut

swampdragon said:


> Heh, I hate it when that happens!
> 
> If it's anything more than mild apprehension, I would just hang on to it until you're in a happy headspace. No point in rushing these things.



Thanks guys,  maybe soon 



hexagram said:


> another random question (tend to do a lot of those on here) does anyone get loved up and euphoric on LSD? I've noticed that when I do acid I do get a lot of drug induced feeling goodness, and lots of love and empathy, almost MDMA style but very different at the same time. I almost don't get how bad trips happen (although I know they do, as I saw in my friends last night) cause I just tend to get so much feel good euphoria from acid.
> 
> Dunno if anyone else gets this, I think it's weird as lsd isn't known and really taken as a feel good, euphoric drug.



Oh yes on a good dose of Acid the peak is quite euphoric for me,  cant really say i have ever felt loved-up on it,  more content with everything.


----------



## jacky09ftw

matt<3ketamine said:


> Nerves are part of the fun I find, it's like walking a tightrope, it's exhilarating and fun then there's the chance you can fall off, but if you are up on the tightrope then you have decided to do it so you shouldn't be worrying, you wouldn't be there if you couldn't do the act



Very true true words dude :D


----------



## jacky09ftw

[/IMG]

Anyone know what these are and strength?


----------



## exitstnc77

hey mate.looks like you are having a lots of fun there.nbome stuff probbly wont make you smile much.
hard to find acid here in asia,besides thailand.theres a ot of nbome's/fake acid around.any contacts you would like to suggest?


----------



## hexagram

how anyone knows 'street' dealers for acid is beyond me. Was asking around at a club known for drug use Friday night and no one knows anyone who sells LSD. Everyone said it's super rare. 

I really don't get it. It's honestly my favoruite drug and have no idea why it isn't very popular anymore. The impression I get is that people seem to think that your going to have a bad trip  and a really bad time if you take acid.


----------



## fly-

Sampled 2 weeks ago a dark blotter cant figure out the print. It was bitter tasting, short lasting, and very weak, def not LSD, can't figure if nbome. 

Last weekend sampled another blotter, saw half of the 25-strip,  big super mario face, and each blotter is a mario star. It was bitter tasting, very thick, with a glossy back (wtf?), immediately dosed in gum instead of eating for suspected nbome - confirmed. 

It seems Nbome are stealing the market, it would only be a matter of time.


----------



## fly-

karmanaut said:


> Any estimates/trip reports on  Shiva blotters?
> 
> They are like red with a multiheaded elephant thing on.



Last batch of Shivas are pretty solid 120ug or perhaps better. Clean acid, proper acid. Heard from a post behind in this thread, and another club gossip to be coming from same guys making the new Dalai Lamas.


----------



## jasono

anyone hear anything about gummy bears or simpsons prints? had a quick scan through this the lat few pages and didnt see them mentioned


----------



## Gdk

fly- said:


> Sampled 2 weeks ago a dark blotter cant figure out the print. It was bitter tasting, short lasting, and very weak, def not LSD, can't figure if nbome.
> 
> Last weekend sampled another blotter, saw half of the 25-strip,  big super mario face, and each blotter is a mario star. It was bitter tasting, very thick, with a glossy back (wtf?), immediately dosed in gum instead of eating for suspected nbome - confirmed.
> 
> It seems Nbome are stealing the market, it would only be a matter of time.



Heya Fly-
That sounds like it might be what im sitting on as well. I never tried nbome, but took one tab, with no effects what so ever. Taste, texture, color and glossiness sounds similar..check this out..are those it?



Gdk said:


> We just recieved 25 of these from Austria...gonna be interesting to see what they are are about. Regarding the Alice in Wonderland blotters..i will attest to their weakness..50ug at best..
> BTW..hello guys..long time lurker, first time poster here.
> We recently aquired this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Anybody have any idea what those are?
> 
> Stay Safe


----------



## xTalK

Anyone tried these red microdots? Few came about but expensive here, curious to try though since it's something new.


----------



## dan k

i seen red and purple microdots this summer in the USA
I remember the purple ones where domed on one side and flat on the other. I would guess roughly 75ug.
I didn't try the red though.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Did someone in the USA thread not say they were a DOx compound? Or sold as that even, interesting if they were but could be very dangerous in the wrong hands

Edit: aye from the USA thread


LSD Cruiser said:


> First up were the purple-domed microdots I believe dan k is talking about. They're almost black they're pretty dark. About the size of this *
> 
> (the * is pretty much actual size) - Have yet to confirm their chemical makeup
> 
> Came across some red DOC microdots too from a different person. They are the same size and in the shape of a bomb. Taking the guys word for it because we're cool like that, I dropped one on my tongue. The familiar bitter taste set in immediately and I went on about a 20 hour trip that along with copious amount of cannabis and MXE really were some highlight moments.
> 
> 
> Looks like a good time for L right now in my little circle. Haven't came across microdots since the red stars a few years ago. Surprised they're even around. & DOC microdots at the same time. priceless. Was told they're 2mg each. Good trip if it's what your expecting.


----------



## dan k

^like i said i didnt try the red, but the purples where definitely lsd. no taste to the microdot at all when chewed..
i did eat another half of a whiteonwhite tab to get me right at the level i wanted to be though.


----------



## cragy.b

Could anyone tell me wat area dali lamas ar in an i hav beatles could somebody tell me how strong they ar ?


----------



## knock

cragy.b said:


> Could anyone tell me wat area dali lamas ar in an i hav beatles could somebody tell me how strong they ar ?



This is as close as I can find in the thread:



acieed_ed said:


> Anyone heard anything about beatles trips strength potency etc in dublin. Would like to know whats in them and
> how many to take before i dive in.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> Took two of these trips they are yellow submarine print of the four beatles.
> They were very bitter and seem to be well dosed.they are certainly not weak blotter like the avatars


----------



## Acid4Blood

Salvador Dali blotter currently in Dublin. Not sure if exact print but reported to be ~130mics. Stronger than the red microdots anyway! %)


----------



## cragy.b

I took 5 beatles halloween night and was well lit 30 hours plus thought i was nevee coming down ha good buzz tho dealler says 60 mics but who knows


----------



## acieed_ed

cragy.b said:


> I took 5 beatles halloween night and was well lit 30 hours plus thought i was nevee coming down ha good buzz tho dealler says 60 mics but who knows


Ive been taking these beatles trips regularly the last two months. I have to say i like them a lot. 60mics seems like a bit of a low estimate but i suppose they are simular enough in strength as the avatars which were labtested at around the 60ug mark.
the hallucinations and geometric patterns were better in the avatars but the avatars were a bit more headfucky and unpredictable where as the beatles trips are very clean and easy on the head i never felt anxious on them even for a second.
I want some now  might get my fingers in or on them dials and order a few to go with this xtc i have.


----------



## swampdragon

Very bitter and 30-hour trips?


----------



## acieed_ed

swampdragon said:


> Very bitter and 30-hour trips?


I dont know about 30 hour trips although the most i took in one day and night was 8 beatles spaced over 24 hours so i was technically tripping for 24 hours as i took 3 first then after a few hours another 3 then 2.
and before acid purists start i know its better to take a large dose initially and no redosing i prefer to trip for a longer length of time with a less intense trip being the trade off.
i trip regularly so i dont want my head blown off every time i like to take it easy.
so it is possible to be high on lsd for that long not peaking obviously but still tripping


----------



## swampdragon

Ah, yeah, I'd forgotten there were folks like you around.  I might try the redosing-for-a-longer-experience at some point, actually.


----------



## acieed_ed

swampdragon said:


> Ah, yeah, I'd forgotten there were folks like you around.  I might try the redosing-for-a-longer-experience at some point, actually.


it works like a charm im telling ya  
High dose intense trips are ok once every few months maybe but can be wtf extreme as much as they are rewarding believe it or not i value my sanity so i take it easy.
waiting to find out if my man is going to come to me or if i have to goto him.
hope not its baltic :-/

edit.
put the kybosh on the lsd plan for tonight doesnt feel right after what happened to ponti its playin on my mind a bit. Poor chap


----------



## park dweller

30 trip Jesus! 2cB as far as I'd go these days.


----------



## AcidTrippin

Acid4Blood said:


> Salvador Dali blotter currently in Dublin. Not sure if exact print but reported to be ~130mics. Stronger than the red microdots anyway! %)



Would like to hear more on these, someone mentioned to me there was new prints around but not the same as the Lamas. Reckon it's these. They couldn't give a dose guess though but said they were good.

Weird seems to be a lot appearing after festivals, winter comes and suddenly loads of acid?


----------



## cragy.b

I would also like to know more on de dalis my best ever trip was on the previous dalis i need some now an would also like t know more on the shamrocks an shivas never encountered them yokes ha ?. Sounds nice


----------



## Acid4Blood

cragy.b said:


> I would also like to know more on de dalis *my best ever trip was on the previous dalis* i need some now an would also like t know more on the shamrocks an shivas never encountered them yokes ha ?. Sounds nice



I'm fairly certain the Dalai Lama & Salvador Dali blotters are completely unrelated. Different lab, different LSD crystal, different (lower) dose. AFAIK anyway. 
All I know is that they are reported to be stronger than the red microdots. Not sure if they are cleaner than the red dots tho.
Will know soon enough when I obtain & test both. %)


----------



## matt<3ketamine

So guys, any good blotter about the uk?  be good to hear if it's flowing or dry

Need another soon, ain't had one in months


----------



## hexagram

I want some acid : ( best drug.

preferably those orange sunshine blotters. They were amazing. Has anyone actually seen them on the street? or were they only on 'that site'?


----------



## barera

> preferably those orange sunshine blotters. They were amazing. Has anyone actually seen them on the street? or were they only on 'that site'?


They are available on the street, not cheap though. Incredibly strong.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Sunshines are well worth the price best acid ive had. Didnt know dalis were still about though wouldnt mind a few of them :D 

Matt pm me dude


----------



## LSD Cruiser

American here - making a quick cross-over, thought I'd see what is moving around Europe. 

I should note that the Strawberries mentioned a few pages back I have seen advertised as 1mg 25C-NBOH. Purple Oms that look exactly like the ones from the old days contained 25I-NBOMe when I came across them, and the "Twins" I would suspect are not LSD if they're the print I am thinking of. There was also a Hofmann Bicycle Day print which contained 25I-NBOMe; it's distinguished from the real deal by the fact the real ones have designs on the back and the fake does not. 

Also, I see I was quoted above. The DOC microdots I came across this summer were red but had a different shape than the red microdots which contained LSD. I believe the red / purple microdots come from the same source and the purple were stronger. From what I can gather the red microdots were not very strong. DOC microdots were probably an American thing and localized to the Midwest.


----------



## mission780

What are the effects of combining LSD with Noopept (or other Racetam nootropics)?
I've heard the two substances can work synergetically and can potentiate each other.

What are your experiences?


----------



## kingme

piracetam is supposed to enhance lsd trips... but depends on expected outcomes too. it enhances but that doesnt mean that it doubles potency as such, more like a more lucid flavor to the trip. head over to PD for more on this.

anyone know about the suspected ug of yingyangs?


----------



## mission780

kingme said:


> piracetam is supposed to enhance lsd trips... but depends on expected outcomes too. it enhances but that doesnt mean that it doubles potency as such, more like a more lucid flavor to the trip. head over to PD for more on this.
> 
> anyone know about the suspected ug of yingyangs?



What/who is PD?


----------



## kingme

sorry i missed you were a greenlighter... PD is the http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/forums/48-Psychedelic-Drugs  Psychedelic drugs subforum here

also a search using google of this site gives you a few threads on the subject!
for instance
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNEECCGxooM2JxREtXNoN5zficS1Rg
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...0mgs)-Experienced-Wonderful-day-at-the-museum!


----------



## beezkneez_

Anyone heard anything about some red L? It's not on blotter paper I just traded a friend a wireless router for about 25 drops of this pink L but he called it red. Idk  but afterwards someone told me it was something else like 2 ci or something. Idek what that is but I'm still a bit new to this PD scene...


----------



## mission780

kingme said:


> sorry i missed you were a greenlighter... PD is the http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/forums/48-Psychedelic-Drugs  Psychedelic drugs subforum here
> 
> also a search using google of this site gives you a few threads on the subject!
> for instance
> https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNEECCGxooM2JxREtXNoN5zficS1Rg
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...0mgs)-Experienced-Wonderful-day-at-the-museum!



Thanks!


----------



## Jesusgreen

Received 3 of the Dalai Lamas going around sent from a friend in Germany, believe they originated over there too. Believe they were tested at something like 210ug average, with some being a little higher, some lower.

Took just under half of one for my first ever LSD trip on Wednesday - wow, beautiful stuff. Incredibly intense and glad I didn't take a whole hit for my first time. Definitely got the goods this time.

Got just over 2.5 of these delicious buggers left to save for a special time 

Worst focus in a picture ever but I was in such a rush to dabble that I didn't get the best of pictures:





For a quick run-down of my first LSD trip:

T+0:00 - Took scissors and cut off just under half of one tab. Placed it under my tongue.
T+0:10 - No taste to the blotter other than cardboard taste - definitely unlike the slight bitter taste of DOx or the foul "oh god spit me out please" taste of NBOMes. Slight first alerts I think.
T+0:15 - Swallow the blotter.
T+0:25 - Feeling nice, slight body high and warmth building, a smooth energy in my body like smoother than even something like 2C-B or MDMA.
T+0:40 - Slight visuals started, objects slightly dripping and waving. Body high greater now.
T+1:00 - Visuals getting a lot stronger, text on my screen is dripping and shifting and re-arranging itself, all while the letters are changing colour and pulsating to the music I'm currently listening to (which I recall was The Beatles or Tool at the time). Outside the trees are illuminated with a radiating pastel glow.
T+1:30 - Wow! Wasn't expecting things to get this strong. I feel like the visuals are reaching into the depths of my brain, and my brain into the depths of my visuals, I have this whole "all seeing eye" experience where I feel like I can see in all directions while just facing one and that I an also see outside of the room I'm in. I decide at that point things are rather on the intense side and rather than attempting to communicate or let music guide the trip I want to lay down in silence and contemplate.
T+1:45 - Spend some time laying in bed with the lights off, during this time I feel like I'm in some 70's sci-fi movie, and about to be abducted by (friendly) aliens. At one point I heard some kind of TV announcer ask me to hold still and so I did and he said "We just need to fix the electrical current here and you'll be okay", so I stayed still and felt a zap through my left arm and then the chest pain I'd been experiencing the last couple of weeks vanished. "All done" he said and I felt the presence vanish.
T+3:00 - Spent a long amount of time enjoying the vast thought trains and intense scenes I was experiencing in my head. It was hard to tell if my eyes and ears were open or closed at times, as it made very little difference either way. I noticed that even in the dark colours would manifest on objects, like I would see flashing colours on the walls when there was no possible way for any light to really be hitting that wall in the first place.
T+5:30 - At this point I was still going strong but had regained my composure enough to go downstairs and interact with my family, who'd cooked a lovely dinner which I enjoyed thoroughly. LSD is definitely one of those psychedelics that makes food taste absolutely gorgeous! My mother asked if I was on drugs to which I laughed rather endlessly and said "Nope", struggling to hide my sheer joy but I think the actual fact I was high was more easily hidden - just not the sheer amazement and happiness within me at that moment.
T+6:00 - Spent some time watching some videos on my computer, by now the visuals were dying down, they were still quite intense but I could sort of consciously choose to ignore them if I wished. The next few hours stayed this way pretty much.
~T+8:30-9:00 - Pretty much baseline, though I had some residual visuals until I went to sleep many hours later, but felt sober otherwise.

Woke up the next morning feeling fantastic, still feeling residual positivity from the trip and will be putting some of the things it taught me into practice over the next few weeks.


----------



## knock

Nice one Our Saviour :D


----------



## matt<3ketamine

anyone else notice the pink-light orange tint to the blotter paper of the ying yang dolphins? if you look closely at the white areas on the blotter you can see it slightly, on the back it is more visible

*NSFW*: 










on the back it is definately more noticeable. colour of crystal or dilutant used maybe?

*NSFW*:


----------



## hexagram

anyone tried the 'jesus' blotters? Also how visual are Dali's and Hoffmans, only ever had orange sunshine's which are apparently very visual blotters.


----------



## headfuck123

anyone got info on red microdots that are around lately?


----------



## mission780

...


----------



## latac

edit: delete please, wrong topic


----------



## jacky09ftw

is there much around atm or is it drying up people?


----------



## ellisdee25

The L should start making it's rounds soon enough, spring/summer/festival season is almost upon us


----------



## jacky09ftw

its ok a wee legend has helped me out  sorted for the summer


----------



## knock

A "wee" legend. Like a haggis?   or Robert the Bruce and the Spider?


----------



## headfuck123

it seems there are red dots around, havnt tried them yet but i hear they are decent for the price.


----------



## jacky09ftw

The dots were very good me and my girl took 3 then on the comedown few nbomes brilliant combo really good


----------



## headfuck123

good to hear Jacky! I heard 2 is about the same strength as 1.5 ying yang dolphins.


----------



## AcidTrippin

Has been consistent enough, compared to recent years things are nice. The only thing I've noticed is a price increase, think festivals are going to be great this year was at one last summer with few hundred people and was filled with liquid, al-lad, 3-4 types of blotter mental thinking back for the size of it. My only complaint with it compared to while back is the price difference now, happens with most drugs though.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Got a few of the jesus christs there anyone any reports on them?


----------



## CloudSailor

This is around central Europe at the moment. I would say very strong. Anybody have tried this blotter ? This is a picture from another site but similar to what I have tried:






http://www.freeimagehosting.net/c448m


Also here are some photos found online of similar full sheets. Maybe these pictures are only Blotter Art. I'm not sure.













http://www.freeimagehosting.net/6x741

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/e8mgz

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/1strx


----------



## CloudSailor

I also came across these at a party last weekend. They are quite strong in my opinion (maybe 200mics). I don't know what their name is. Does anybody know these blotters and does anybody have any more information about these ? Both photos are of the same blotters. There is a different print on each side.










http://www.freeimagehosting.net/9kybo

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/39khv


----------



## thewhitebuilding

been offered a dubious "green with an orange pattern" ~200ug

anyone heard anything? I've asked for more info, ie a pic or pattern explaination.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

met a lad tonight that had a tab that had pacha cherries on them but were nbome blotters, just a heads up everyone


----------



## headfuck123

i wish vendors making those blotters would use nbome blotter paper like the LSZ and AL-LAD blotters. It would make things a lot easier.


----------



## jacky09ftw

matt<3ketamine said:


> met a lad tonight that had a tab that had pacha cherries on them but were nbome blotters, just a heads up everyone



they are a form of nbome mate had plenty of them myself. Absolute best psychedelic to combo with lsd by far. Loads of mates took them an said they were outstanding also


----------



## hexagram

anyone had shivas? meant to be 200ugs.


----------



## sunshine1

hexagram said:


> anyone had shivas? meant to be 200ugs.



See page 26 of this thread. Are those the particular Shiva's you are referring to perhaps? Or are you talking about the Shiva's with "psychedelic" written at the bottom of 25 hits?. If so, they are by no means 200µg. There has been lab analysis undertake on that print and the results have been mediocre at best; with results ranging from 60-85µg.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Some good liquid seems to be back :D I reckons 120+ mic for a fiver a drop, luuurrrveellly :D


----------



## headfuck123

anyone tried Jim Morrison blotter? was told they were pretty strong


----------



## mission780

_Originally Posted by hexagram 
anyone had shivas? meant to be 200ugs._

Tried 200µg Shiva once - for sure it wasn't 200uq, but more like your results said - less than 100uq I would have said.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

there are multiple shiva batches, from the yellow border psychedelic ones to the ohm symbol ones
the yellow borders would be weak now if not stored correctly, they were 100ugs 2 years ago, take from that what you will


----------



## swampdragon

headfuck123 said:


> anyone tried Jim Morrison blotter? was told they were pretty strong


Oh my. Am quite a big Doors fan, so this appeals rather a lot.



matt<3ketamine said:


> there are multiple shiva batches, from the yellow border psychedelic ones to the ohm symbol ones the yellow borders would be weak now if not stored correctly, they were 100ugs 2 years ago, take from that what you will


There were some being sold last year that were marketed as 116ug, which seems terribly specific.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

indeed it does, also gotta take into account that a batch of trips can be anywhere from 900 as a single print to 10,000 or more of the same print normally, each sheet being 900-1000 so if a batch is all at once they are likely to have even potency, if they were done separately the doses would maybe vary then (eg re-using same utensil for laying, say a pyrex dish, over and over)
ill go have a look and see if i can find when they first arrived

edit: 150ug apparently but i had seen them advertised as that before, id say they were a 2010 print, so about 4 years old


----------



## matt<3ketamine

tried the jim morrison blotters, they are beautiful :D about 150ug+, great great trip!


----------



## Uncle Robert

Got some Hoffman 100 year tabs to try on Friday


----------



## headfuck123

matt<3ketamine said:


> tried the jim morrison blotters, they are beautiful :D about 150ug+, great great trip!



good to hear matt, i have a couple stashed away for the right time.


----------



## abrad84

Seems to be a fresh batch of YinYang Dolphins out. Energy Control analysed an earlier and found it to be 75.5ug. Rumour has it that they're being laid at ~125ug now. Also picked up some unperforated plain white blotter which I've been told is excellent.


----------



## bropiate

Had the pleasure of trying a tab of the Jim Morrisons yesterday along with a purple dot, best trip I've had in years, extremely visual, very clean (threw up towards the end though I'd not eaten all day and missed a dose of my subutex, nausea cleared up after I got the subs into me) and the trip lasted a good while too, dropped at 1530 and was still getting some visuals at 0000. I'd say the morrisons are as strong, if not stronger than the avatars that were going about a couple of years ago. I'd say they were probably the best gift I've been given so far this year. 
I'd rate the whole experience as a +++, maybe with some ++++ moments; laying belly up on a bed looking through the skylight via a Teleidoscope gave me the feeling that I was looking through a window into another universe.


----------



## Chatative

I sure wish I had sources for LSD.

I tried some a while ago that may well have been some RC. Would like to get some genuine blotters & have another go. Here's hoping.


----------



## bropiate

If there are underground raves in your area and you could find your way into one you'll probably find some people selling acid there (though it might be an RC like 25i), if not you've always got the internet and you can usually get acid on some deepweb (accessed using TOR) sites selling acid there. Or if you just want something that has the whole lysergic feel to it, bar a few minor differences there's AL-LAD and LSZ which are both completely legal and easily obtained through clearweb sites, they'll usually sell other trippy stuff too, though I won't bother listing it since this is an LSD thread and I'm going a little off topic here.
It's a real pity the stuff's illegal, it's practically harmless.


----------



## hexagram

the shivas I got were definitely 200ugs, great trips, good quality. Nearly as good as the orange sunshines and a lot cheaper.


----------



## CloudSailor

Which Shiva's are you talking about ? The best Shiva's I have seen so far are the Orange & Blue Shiva's which are made by the same groupe as the Dalai Lamas and they are supposed to be 140 mics which I guess is correct.


----------



## hexagram

they are brownish, can't quite describe the images on them. I think they're a totally newish branch on a new 'shiva' blotter design.


----------



## ferrett1979

Took 200ug of al lad on friday morning and had a wonderful time  Better than any 2c and just loved every minute  Good visuals and my garden was in blossom  No such comedown and slept easily.


----------



## swampdragon

PS, what's the going rate for individual blotters these days? At a festy this weekend and don't want to be ripped off if mildly wasted..


----------



## Shambles

Fiver apiece for singles afaik. Cheaper if you know the dealer but that's what's been the going rate from randoms at events I've been to. None in the last couple years mind but price is usually fairly stable with acid. Was dirt cheap when I were a lad then seemed to jump straight to a fiver when I returned to the swirlsome scene in later life. Oh for the days of 50p tabs if you even got charged at all. Was tripping over the stuff in me yoof. Not quite the case these days


----------



## swampdragon

Ta, sounds about right! Yeah, I have my fingers crossed for bumping into some generous drug fairies but wouldn't really complain at a fiver anyway.


----------



## ScotchMist

I think the going price is getting closer to the region of a tenner these days tbh....

Depends alot on dosage I suppose,  ive seen 100-150 mics going for a tenner a tab before. Ive paid £15 a tab on 300ug tabs myself...!


----------



## Sammy G

Yeah, the 'standard' was £7-£8 a few years back for me, although acid's one of those drugs where profit isn't always a priority. All the more so at festivals, I'd assume. I've also paid a tenner for some of the more hyped tabs, albeit from less scrupulous sources. 

Considering my first one cost £2 (which was steep), things have definitely changed for the worse.


----------



## ScotchMist

Sammy G said:


> things have definitely changed for the worse.


As far as I can see the whole drug scene has changed for the worse.

I just feel soŕry for the kids, never getting to appreciate an abundance of high purity drugs at reasonable prices  sad times


----------



## swampdragon

Aye.. the cost doesn't really bother me, but the purity thing really does piss me off.


----------



## hexagram

I dream of a time where good quality LSD was cheap and plentiful and could be bought eaisly from a street dealer.


----------



## Sammy G

Mid-to-late nineties was the last time that was the case. I wasn't really interested back then.


----------



## Shambles

^ I was 



swampdragon said:


> Aye.. the cost doesn't really bother me, but the purity thing really does piss me off.



Purity isn't really much of an issue with acid. It's more outright "fake" acid that's the problem - RCs being sold on blotter. There are now several RC psyches that have done the rounds on blotter. At least many of the NBOMe vendors started printing the name of the chem on the blotter itself but there's also been assorted DOx chems and even some of the 2Cs sold on blotter (I've seen 2C-E blotter and heard of 2C-I and even 2C-C blotter). It's one of those drugs where "know your source" is perhaps more important than with others.


----------



## swampdragon

Well, yes, that's what I meant. 

Hadn't heard of 2C-x blotter though, that's definitely interesting.


----------



## Uncle Robert

I'm not condoning buying drugs off the deep interwebz, but I also really am. Low prices (in general) and high quality.


----------



## Shambles

swampdragon said:


> Hadn't heard of 2C-x blotter though, that's definitely interesting.



It's certainly not that common but there have been seizures of 2C blotter - the 2C-I and 2C-C ones are what I've seen in that US drug seizure mag I forget the name of. Microgramme? Summat like that. The 2C-C ones were thick as cardboard as you can imagine given the required dose of 2C-C so would instantly raise suspicions. 2C-I blotter was less obvious but still unusually thick from what I recall. The 2C-E blotter I saw in person and frankly looked like somebody just chucked a 2C-E solution over a sheet of wallpaper. Wasn't in the least bit professional - just ripped up paper in various sizes with no attempt at working out dose. Very amateurish and very homemade but if one person was doing it there are probably others. Perhaps others who bother to spend money on printed blotter even.

Taste test is a not infallible but reasonably reliable guide to what is not acid. If it has a strong taste of anything it's probably not acid. Some dyes have a bitter taste so it's far from foolproof but is better than no guide at all. Know your source is always best with acid.


----------



## Si Dread

I would've thought it pretty simple laying 2c-xx onto blotter. Obviously, because at a push, no blotter of average size or smaller is going to hold much more than 5mg of material, you're going to be eating at least 3 & perhaps 5 or 6 blotters for a hit. 2c-c however, being the weakest of the 2c-xx gang that I'm aware of, would be the least likely candidate for that method of dosing...


----------



## Shambles

Hence being unusually thick blotter - remember these were being passed off as acid so had to have a reasonably dose on a single tab to try to fly under the radar. At least I presume that was the intention cos they were produced in such a way that a single tab would be sufficiently active that somebody not famiilar with such things could conceivably believe they had taken acid. I don't recall the dose per tab but it's listed in aforementioned DEA bulletins. No idea what the dose was on the 2C-E blotter but then neither did the fella laying and selling them 

Incidentally, the person who did offer me said 2C-E tabs got a bit of a telling off from me. An unusually proper telling off really. Poor form to say the least. She ended up returning them to the dealer unsold as a result afaik.


----------



## ColtDan

Hopefully gonna try some LSD soon


----------



## Shambles

About bloody time ya slacker


----------



## hexagram

know what would be cool? if we did a EADD group LSD trip. Has EADD ever done anything like that before, sort of an organized group drug session where people drop at similar times and stay on BL?


----------



## swampdragon

Know what would be even cooler?

..people actually getting off their arses to do it in real life.


----------



## Shambles

swampdragon said:


> Know what would be even cooler?
> 
> ..people actually getting off their arses to do it in real life.



Truthquoted


----------



## hexagram

haha yeah that would be far cooler. Would be nice to meet some of you lovely people.


----------



## swampdragon

Some day this might actually happen, you never know..


----------



## ScotchMist

I was going to go on another swirly Sunday this weekend but apparently the weather isnt looking so clever 

Needs to be topping my stash up soon, not much left at all... ive only got Shivas available at the moment, 100mics for a tenner..... errrrrr..... na


----------



## swampdragon

I was gonna tomorrow but it feels wrong doing that knowing that Bicycle Day is Saturday.


----------



## headfuck123

cant wait for the weather to improve so I can have more outdoor trips. Might give the jim morrisons a go this weekend depending on setting.


----------



## Shambles

swampdragon said:


> Some day this might actually happen, you never know..



Has happened. Several times. This would suggest it is possible and could happen again. Will happen again. When a few more folk realise that fingers are only meant to linger around orifices for so long.


----------



## ScotchMist

swampdragon said:


> I was gonna tomorrow but it feels wrong doing that knowing that Bicycle Day is Saturday.


Im still yet to trip on bicycle day... dunno why...!

Ive failed as a tripper haven't I


----------



## Shambles

Not unless I have. I've never gone with Bicycle Day tradition as far as I recall. That's not to say I actually haven't of course. Never gone out of my way to certainly. One day I will make my tribute. Probably not this year unless the acid fairies strike unexpectedly. Mind you, Dmitiri the Elven King did come visit just recently and left me a prezzy. Perhaps I could make that coincidental. It may not last that long but if it does I may just do that. Doc Hoffman deserves a doffing of the swirlsome hat to say the least.


----------



## ColtDan

swampdragon said:


> Some day this might actually happen, you never know..



It will


----------



## koneko

swampdragon said:


> Some day this might actually happen, you never know..



Massively off topic and happy for this to be deleted mods / moddettes.... but:

There was a BL meet up in Amsterdam a few years back. Think the excuse eh, cause was the forum's 10th anniversary.  Folks from all over the planet attended. Total pain in the bahooie to organise but yep 20+ folk made it. Some of us had far too many more drugs than others mind so fine detail arrangements got a bit sketchy (think stay cats on acid: literally) on site, but hey hoo it was fantastic stuff. 

Been to a few other BL meet ups on home ground that proved to be fun too. Then there was that Wedgie one where I fell head over heels in love with another BLer.....

Stuff of legends are BL meet ups x


----------



## Shambles

Was rather gutted I couldn't make it to the 'Dam Meet - not even with Miss Kate doing a bit of PA work for me. Some proper BLengend but a few miles away in the grand scheme but might as well be a million when skinted 

I'm actually meeting with a few EADDers in a couple weeks. Looking forward to it


----------



## ColtDan

Who?


----------



## Shambles

The Oirish contingent. Going to a festival over there and will be meeting up with... actually not entirely sure who but a few of our Celtic contingent. I'm mostly just concentrating on actually getting there and leaving the rest as a surprise. Will report back as and when - couple weeks to go yet.


----------



## ferrett1979

Anyone tried the Yoda prints?


----------



## swampdragon

In on-topic news, actually managed to trip on Bicycle Day. Twas rather lovely.



kate said:


> There was a BL meet up in Amsterdam a few years back. Think the excuse eh, cause was the forum's 10th anniversary.  Folks from all over the planet attended. Total pain in the bahooie to organise but yep 20+ folk made it. Some of us had far too many more drugs than others mind so fine detail arrangements got a bit sketchy (think stay cats on acid: literally) on site, but hey hoo it was fantastic stuff.


Ooh, bet that was amazing. Impressed you managed to round up that many.. I still have my fingers crossed for something happening at some point. (Maybe not Amsterdam unless people want to see me in a very stoned state, though!)



Shambles said:


> The Oirish contingent. Going to a festival over there and will be meeting up with... actually not entirely sure who but a few of our Celtic contingent. I'm mostly just concentrating on actually getting there and leaving the rest as a surprise. Will report back as and when - couple weeks to go yet.


Tsk, and we didn't get an invite?  Sounds like a fun adventure.


----------



## headfuck123

finally got round to trying the jim morrisons. Probably the best blotter iv come across so far! really visual yet easy to manage.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Gota get trying these jim morrisons sometime soon  summers coming people :D


----------



## headfuck123

they are pretty special, like what id imagine the first batch of avatars to be like. Unfortunately i didn't get to try the avatars so cant compare, its just what I've heard.


----------



## jacky09ftw

Looking for some really intense visuals, they the ones to go for then headfuck123?


----------



## headfuck123

Unless you can get those 300ug sunrises id say they are the best about iv seen recently. like someone else mentioned recently in this thread, the visuals on the jim morrisons last a long time. 2 weeks ago i took one at about 2am and still had some shifts in my visual field at 2pm!


----------



## ScotchMist

headfuck123 said:


> Unless you can get those 300ug sunrises id say they are the best about iv seen recently. like someone else mentioned recently in this thread, the visuals on the jim morrisons last a long time. 2 weeks ago i took one at about 2am and still had some shifts in my visual field at 2pm!


Are they still knocking around? The sunshines? 

I just dropped my last one on Saturday just gone, l bought them early last year..

Sad times, the acid stash is empty


----------



## headfuck123

No idea, I've never even had any, just heard of them being the best doing the rounds commercially.


----------



## Acid4Blood

IMO the Jim Morrisons were 50mics at best.

I have some Hoffman 2000s at the moment but have yet to try. Reported to be fairly strong by trusted trippers tho. 

Also, was great meeting Shambles at the weekend. Lovely man. But then I knew that anyway!


----------



## breakcorefiend

Had some of the best acid i've ever had recently, came from this country (ireland) Hoffmann bikeday tabs, custom laid 210ug

I ate 4 tabs and had the best experience i've ever had, was immersed in another realm for a good 10 hours! visuals like I've never had before, watching birds fly and morph into 5 then back into one, watching the clouds split into 10 different layers all moving independently, was mad!

If you know where to look, grab them asap!


----------



## headfuck123

good to see you 2 posting again ^ But seriously 50ug jim morrisons? i find that very hard to believe. Id imagine those crappy hoffman/koi fish blotter to be around that mark but not the jims. This is in comparison to dolphins, shivas, krishnas, fat freddys, pharaohs, twin geminis, red dots, multiple hoffman batches and liquid I've tried over the past few years. Maybe there is multiple batches or we are talking about different prints of the Jims idk but id rank them better than any of the other acid i mentioned in this post.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Myself & Shambles both agreed on that estimate of the jim morrisons. It was clean acid but not very strong.

I have some of those Hoffmans too. Paid a fucking tenner a hit but didn't mind cos they be potent blotters (~200mics).


----------



## hexagram

ScotchMist said:


> Are they still knocking around? The sunshines?
> 
> I just dropped my last one on Saturday just gone, l bought them early last year..
> 
> Sad times, the acid stash is empty




ah they were great, I had 4, my first trips as well : )


----------



## thewhitebuilding

anyone heard of JOHN LENNON 210ug? Can get those soon I think. I hope.

Still yet to try this intriguing substance.


----------



## abrad84

I recently tried some unperforated WoW I picked up a while back. They were advertised at 100ug but either they are stronger or alot of the so called 100ug blotter going around is weaker than advertised. Much more powerful than the Yin Yang Dolphins which I also very much enjoyed. 2.5 hits was way more powerful than I expected. Highly recommended. Super clean with crisp, highly intricate visuals. Really fantastic stuff!
Oh, how love LSD...


----------



## headfuck123

Acid4Blood said:


> *Myself & Shambles both agreed on that estimate of the jim morrisons.* It was clean acid but not very strong.
> 
> I have some of those Hoffmans too. Paid a fucking tenner a hit but didn't mind cos they be potent blotters (~200mics).



Fair enough, that still leaves me confused though because the ying yang dolphins were tested at 70 something ug if i remember correctly and I found the jim morrisons to be a fair bit more intense than the dolphins.


----------



## pandahaze

I was wondering if anyone tried this Shiva blotter, double printed. Supposedly it is more than 200ug, netherlands based.
I will be able to try it next week thats why i am asking as there was no feedback on this when i get it. Seller is trusted. The person he got it say it is around 250-300ug.


----------



## CloudSailor

These papers have been out for a few years and if they're similar to all the previous batches they're not more than 75µg at the very most. I was given a couple a few years ago. I took one and didn't really feel anything. I could just about say that I had taken something but there were no visuals or psychedelic effect at all. One is really weak. If I was you I'd take all three at once to get the most out of them. If these are similar to the previous ones your 'trusted' dealer is full of crap telling you they're over 250µg. As well as that it wouldn't be logical to me for someone to make a new stronger batch with blotters having such a bad reputation. But again I might be wrong and these might be a new & better batch. Anyway enjoy them as much as possible and give us a feedback on your experience.

Here's a link to a website that mentions an approximation of their dosage:

https://www.dmt-nexus.me/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=23096

And this is what is mentioned: "I took one of them, it subjectively seemed ok at that dosage, but its hard to really tell at lower doses (I usually take higher doses, but since it was first time in a long time i was taking some unknown blotter I decided to go for low dose). I had a good time, so did the person with me, though it was not strong, I would say quite clearly under 100 mics, maybe 50-75? It had a slightly bitter taste."


----------



## Shambles

Acid4Blood said:


> Myself & Shambles both agreed on that estimate of the jim morrisons. It was clean acid but not very strong.
> 
> I have some of those Hoffmans too. Paid a fucking tenner a hit but didn't mind cos they be potent blotters (~200mics).



Only just spotted this but was just about to post...



jacky09ftw said:


> Gota get trying these jim morrisons sometime soon  summers coming people :D



Had one at the weekend and wasn't massively impressed to be honest. Was decent but I'd want 2-3 to get a real trip out of 'em. Felt nice and clean but fairly weak with it. Hard to judge precisely cos was on MDMA too (and 2C-B towards the end) but I'd say they were nice tabs, not potent ones. Wouldn't want to pay too much for them given how many you'd need to really trip properly.

Missed out on the Hoffman's (can't recall which version specifically but whatever the new ones are this year) and they looked a _lot_ better going from the state folk were in 

EDIT: They'd be the Hoffman 2000s Acid mentioned as it was the same event we were at watching wide-eyed folk and having mild-moderate trip enviez.


----------



## GarageFlower

My mates getting some microdots off a friend of hers soon...Manchester area AFAIK. 

Never tried dots so I'm looking forward to trying them.


----------



## blondin

black dots in 89 300mcg...ooooeeerrrr they were mighty


----------



## AcidTrippin

Briefly got to try microdots a while back. They were a dark red colour, about 50-65ug spread. Nice enough, have to say very smooth and had good fun on the few times I tried them but yeah quite on the lower end of the scale, these seemed to be what I noticed people on here talking about too so it's a possibility.


----------



## headfuck123

Yep Acidtrippin id agree with that estimate however they are not as strong as the jim morrisons yet a few experienced trippers claimed the jims to be no more than 50ug. either my idea of 50ug is waaaay off or there are different batches about. I wouldn't normally drag out my opinion like this but I'm just confused because dolphins lab tested 70 something ug and id say they were weaker than the jims. Don't mind though because I know im happy enough with 2 or 3 dots or just 1 jim.


----------



## AcidTrippin

Have heard people around here compared 3-4 red dots to 1 Morrissons... I tried the Dolphins last year and noticed a change in the backing from white to pink over the few times and would say they are like 70-100ug easy...they were brilliant few of those and you were sorted. In the way people are saying 2-3 needed, tbh I find that is generally the case most of the time with acid. 

I'd say the Morrissons are deffo 150ug+ certainly had some madness on those, if I'm scaling it the way I'm saying Dolphins 70-100ug and Red Dots slightly weaker. Very odd to see such contrasting opinions. I thought they did Jim justice tho.


----------



## Shambles

It's always possible there could be different strength batches of the Morrisons around but I can say for sure the one I had wasn't even close to 150ug. 50-70ug I'd put it at - that's compared with known doses taken previously that are genuinely known as opposed to purely numbers taken from sites which I've heard aren't always the most reliable. It seems the figures given in some places tend to be drastically overstated.


----------



## headfuck123

I'm just going from the comparison with the dolphins which were tested: http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2913
2 of those dolphins felt just slightly stronger than 1 of the jims, for me anyway.


----------



## Shambles

Not had dolphins to compare so can't really say anything about that. May well be more than one batch doing the rounds so would be best to presume they are 150-odd ug and see how it goes. The ones I had were definitely LSD, felt nice and clean, felt pretty damn weak. Pleasant but not even close to triple digit doses.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Shambles said:


> Not had dolphins to compare so can't really say anything about that. May well be more than one batch doing the rounds so would be best to presume they are 150-odd ug and see how it goes.* The ones I had were definitely LSD, felt nice and clean, felt pretty damn weak. Pleasant but not even close to triple digit doses.*



+1..
Lovely clean acid but fairly weak......4 would be bliss! :D


----------



## headfuck123

you guys are nuts, 4 of those and I'd be a puddle of cosmic goo, might try 2 of them at some stage though.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Acid4Blood said:


> +1..
> Lovely clean acid but fairly weak......4 would be bliss! :D



i remember this happening with the fat freddies, when i first took them i wasnt overly impressed but clean L then i tried them again, in a different setting, months later and they blew my bap off! wouldnt go munching 4 if that is the case, i would say try them again in a different setting, my best guess is unevenly laid just, as of all the people ive heard that took them, they said felt like 2 ganesha tabs or 4 of the recent maroon microdots


----------



## Shambles

^ I dunno. I was in an ideal tripping situation - nice woodland clearing, DJ blasting some fine tunes, all kidsa kewl "trippy" decoration, lasers and lighting and stuff. I had to add in MDMA and 2C-B before things really got trippy.



headfuck123 said:


> you guys are nuts, 4 of those and I'd be a puddle of cosmic goo, might try 2 of them at some stage though.



I'd suggest "us guys" perhaps know the difference between 50ug and 150ug - there's a lotta myth and bullshit about acid doses.


----------



## AcidTrippin

I woulds suggest a good majority of people in this thread fall into the 'us guys' category.


----------



## Shambles

I'm sure they do


----------



## matt<3ketamine

unevenly laid was my other guess, i dunno, im just grateful whenever acid gets to me, weak or strong


----------



## Shambles

Different sheets could be laid at different strengths but any tabs taken from any given sheet should be essentially identical assuming they've been stored reasonably well and not dropped in a puddle or summat. It is entirely possible there are significantly different strength batches around cos there's a world of difference between 50ug and 150ug. It seems to me too big a difference to be imagined.


----------



## AcidTrippin

Would be interesting to see if they managed to pop up on EcstacyData or something.

Would like to hear more on these Hoffs BCF was saying about though...anyone else gave those a try? Nice to see some strong ones of those about...is it the bicycle day print? Anytime I've had those in recent years they've been the 50ugs at best so glad to see :D


----------



## headfuck123

matt<3ketamine said:


> unevenly laid was my other guess, i dunno, *im just grateful whenever acid gets to me, weak or strong*



especially when its for free  8)


----------



## breakcorefiend

AcidTrippin said:


> Would be interesting to see if they managed to pop up on EcstacyData or something.
> 
> Would like to hear more on these Hoffs BCF was saying about though...anyone else gave those a try? Nice to see some strong ones of those about...is it the bicycle day print? Anytime I've had those in recent years they've been the 50ugs at best so glad to see :D



They aren't the standard hoffmann print, they are the fractal print, I went to get more today but seems they are gone


----------



## Shambles

Few hours in the pocket is fine. Few days in the pocket would probably be fine to be honest. LSD is not quite as delicate as it's made out to be. Excessive heat and (especially) moisture would be the real issue. I've kept tabs at room temperature simply wrapped in tinfoil in a baggie for months - probably a year or so in one or two instances - without any significant loss in potency. Just make sure it's wrapped in something to keep any moisture out - I know rain in Ireland is a rarity but is technically possible so perhaps worth using something to protect anything in pockets from the vanishingly small chance of a drop or two of rain.


----------



## Cepheus

I was in France recently, and I came across this Gandalf print, was some of the strongest acid I've ever done, apparently it's from Holland. I'd already dosed 2 hits of standard liquid (i.e. nothing particularly special, apparently 60 bottles from a gram so ~130ug, but more realistically 90ug) around 8 hours prior. 1 of these bad boys had me on my ass again despite tolerance.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

seen them at a psy fest last year and the girl on em seemed to be loving them


----------



## ColtDan

breakcorefiend said:


> They aren't the standard hoffmann print, they are the fractal print, I went to get more today but seems they are gone



Love that artwork


----------



## Shambles

bogman said:


> got me a freebie and big thanks to the generous BLer who donated a few to the cause.



Excellent point. Where are my manners sometimes? 

Somebody (or somebodies) who shall remain nameless (but probably happened to also be in Ireland last weekend) surely did show a boy the meaning of Irish hospitality


----------



## Acid4Blood

bogman said:


> got me a freebie and big thanks to the generous BLer who donated a few to the cause.



Likewise! Massive thank you for the cleanest acid I've had in a while! :D


----------



## abrad84

The Hofmanns or Jim Morrisons? I have a choice to get one or the other


----------



## Campfire

I got ten tabs today for a camping trip with 3 good friends on Friday. I haven't tripped for about 15 years. Have always wanted to again but couldn't get any. I didn't get a chance to ask what type they are but could post a pic. Would love some feedback if possible.


----------



## Campfire

How do you post pics.


----------



## Shambles

^ Upload your image to any of the photo hosting sites, copy the linky code they give you, type in [img](whatever the url is)[/img] and it should pop up.



abrad84 said:


> The Hofmanns or Jim Morrisons? I have a choice to get one or the other



The two tabs I saw in use recently were Jim Morrisons and Hoffman 2000s. The latter looked waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the Morrisons. Morrisons okay but weak, Hoffmans looked nuts. People were seriously tripping on those things. Does seem to be some confusion over batches though and there's always a shitload of different Hoffman's around. I'd go for the Hoff's if it were I though.


----------



## swampdragon

Try www.imgur.com for hosting photos.


----------



## Campfire




----------



## ColtDan

Campfire said:


> How do you post pics.



www.photobucket.com/


----------



## ScotchMist

Campfire said:


>



Ganeshes, I maybe wrong but I pretty sure they are.. Havent tried them myself but apparently 100 mics, clean lsd if that be what you're holding.

Edit.... im telling lies I think, on closer inspection id say its not them, im sure someone will know.. have a good one


----------



## headfuck123

looks like Alex Grey artwork but i cant find any images of Alex Grey blotter which match that part of the sheet.


----------



## Campfire

Thanks. I agree after looking at his art work. But also couldn't find the right pic.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

abrad84 said:


> The Hofmanns or Jim Morrisons? I have a choice to get one or the other



morrisons and hofmanns are very close in dosage, 25-50ug difference with hofmanns being the stronger i would say, i only know of 2 people that may say different out of dozens and dozens of people who tried the morrisons but either way your gonna be getting good L


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Campfire said:


>



looks very like the top left corner of alex grays 'kiss'


----------



## Shambles

matt<3ketamine said:


> morrisons and hofmanns are very close in dosage, 25-50ug difference with hofmanns being the stronger i would say, i only know of 2 people that may say different out of dozens and dozens of people who tried the morrisons but either way your gonna be getting good L



Not on my life. If those on Hoffs were but 25-50ug higher than Morrisons I never did take acid and know nothing. I kinda doubt that is the case. You actually see the difference?!? One causes smiles. T'other causes meltdowns and licking of leaves and obsession with laser light 'pon one's chest. There's not even a remote comparison.


----------



## headfuck123

A friend of mine had a bit of a psychedelic meltdown off 1 morrison on tuesday night. trip was all going well then he shot up from his chair, muscles tight, neck turning eyes fixed of something with his arms stretched out as if he had some magic power trying to move stuff with his mind. He was convinced he could make things move with his mind for the rest of the night and kept going in a loop of telling me to leave, saying he was going to bed and i should get a taxi (4 hours into the trip). I reassured him to just stay up with me until the trip settled down which he agreed to reluctantly, then to go into the loop again soon after making for a pretty tiresome and freaky night. At some points i was convinced he had snapped and he was gona kill himself and me because he said stuff like, "I should just do it now to get it over with". When i asked what he was on about he seemed to be terrified to tell me what it was he was on about. He claimed to have some sort of psychic link with his aunty who lives in london and the freaky thing is his aunty wrote this status that day: 

"wow scorpio full moon on wednesday has more than a touch of melodrama about it. Taurus and scorpio signify how we view the 2 basic laws of life: life and death, creation and destruction, fulfilment and annihilation. This full moon shines a light in the darkest places as only scorpio can authentically do, don't be afraid, have a look, the snake needs to shed its skin in order to grow. rebirth, grow, pain, unhealthy addictions in toxic relationships will all be magnified, examined and somehow we will find our truth, karma again calls, it may be time to answer. enjoy the exsqusit experience."

The freaky thing is that it was a full moon and as it turned 12am wednesday, he started acting strange out of nowhere as if a swing set in his head. He also woke to tell me his aunty had booked him a flight to london to talk about this "power" and the connection they have. He had tripped plenty times before, the setting couldn't have been better and he seemed to be pretty level headed until 12am. I wonder if the acid enduced something actually spiritual/psychic or it was simply a psychotic episode?


----------



## Shazbuckle

Has anyone heard anything about what these Marvels or Captain Americas are going around Ireland these days? Apparently they've put 7 in hospital. One other guy who had taken them told me he was delirious all night and kept thinking his friends were dead, there were police in the room and that he was wounded all over. He was traumatized afterwards and had PTSD. This was off one tab and he had been experienced with acid before

Would love to figure out what these were for harm reduction. The media is saying it was speed laced with amphetamines. God damnit.


----------



## ColtDan

headfuck123 said:


> A friend of mine had a bit of a psychedelic meltdown off 1 morrison on tuesday night. trip was all going well then he shot up from his chair, muscles tight, neck turning eyes fixed of something with his arms stretched out as if he had some magic power trying to move stuff with his mind. He was convinced he could make things move with his mind for the rest of the night and kept going in a loop of telling me to leave, saying he was going to bed and i should get a taxi (4 hours into the trip). I reassured him to just stay up with me until the trip settled down which he agreed to reluctantly, then to go into the loop again soon after making for a pretty tiresome and freaky night. At some points i was convinced he had snapped and he was gona kill himself and me because he said stuff like, "I should just do it now to get it over with". When i asked what he was on about he seemed to be terrified to tell me what it was he was on about. He claimed to have some sort of psychic link with his aunty who lives in london and the freaky thing is his aunty wrote this status that day:
> 
> "wow scorpio full moon on wednesday has more than a touch of melodrama about it. Taurus and scorpio signify how we view the 2 basic laws of life: life and death, creation and destruction, fulfilment and annihilation. This full moon shines a light in the darkest places as only scorpio can authentically do, don't be afraid, have a look, the snake needs to shed its skin in order to grow. rebirth, grow, pain, unhealthy addictions in toxic relationships will all be magnified, examined and somehow we will find our truth, karma again calls, it may be time to answer. enjoy the exsqusit experience."
> 
> The freaky thing is that it was a full moon and as it turned 12am wednesday, he started acting strange out of nowhere as if a swing set in his head. He also woke to tell me his aunty had booked him a flight to london to talk about this "power" and the connection they have. He had tripped plenty times before, the setting couldn't have been better and he seemed to be pretty level headed until 12am. I wonder if the acid enduced something actually spiritual/psychic or it was simply a psychotic episode?



Fuckin ell is he alright now?

Ive never tried acid.. will be trying soon.... but been stuck in a loop from something else, half drove me nuts


----------



## AcidTrippin

Shazbuckle said:


> Has anyone heard anything about what these Marvels or Captain Americas are going around Ireland these days? Apparently they've put 7 in hospital. One other guy who had taken them told me he was delirious all night and kept thinking his friends were dead, there were police in the room and that he was wounded all over. He was traumatized afterwards and had PTSD. This was off one tab and he had been experienced with acid before
> 
> Would love to figure out what these were for harm reduction. The media is saying it was speed laced with amphetamines. God damnit.



I somehow stumbled across this and was wondering what the situations was with that. Thanks a lot for sharing see your from Ireland so any more info please share.


----------



## headfuck123

ColtDan said:


> Fuckin ell is he alright now?
> 
> Ive never tried acid.. will be trying soon.... but been stuck in a loop from something else, half drove me nuts



He seems to be but its hard to tell how someone is after an experience like that. Me and his sober brother tried to stay with him as long as possible that night to make sure he didn't do anything stupid because he was going from proper delirious to normal tripping again. At about the 10th hour of the trip i felt i outstayed my welcome and it was getting light outside. Couldn't sleep a wink that night thinking he would kill himself or his brother that night. Got such a sense of relief waking up to reassuring texts from both of them in the morning.


----------



## abrad84

Shazbuckle said:


> Has anyone heard anything about what these Marvels or Captain Americas are going around Ireland these days? Apparently they've put 7 in hospital. One other guy who had taken them told me he was delirious all night and kept thinking his friends were dead, there were police in the room and that he was wounded all over. He was traumatized afterwards and had PTSD. This was off one tab and he had been experienced with acid before
> 
> Would love to figure out what these were for harm reduction. The media is saying it was speed laced with amphetamines. God damnit.


I'd love to hear more about this too. I'm guessing they're NBOMe tabs but it would be great if we could get one analysed. If anyone has any information and doesn't want to post it here could they please PM me?


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah it is hard to tell... could be PTSD or something after that... had some mild PTSD after my fucked up experience


----------



## headfuck123

yeah i was thinking that. He got badly jumped in his early teens (fractured skull etc) and after one of his episodes he finally grounded himself long enough to tell me that during the weird episode it was as if he was back in that situation, he could feel every punch and see everything exactly how it happened as if he relived the traumatic experience again. Don't know how or why that happened but its interesting non the less how the mind can regress to significant moments like that.


----------



## CloudSailor

I've just read the story above. I have quite a lot of years of experience with acid. One single time I ended up in one of these loops. I had taken speed for about a week before and almost hadn't slept for all those previous days and nights. Anyway I joined a group of friends for a BBQ and we all dropped down a single Shiva (the blue & red Shivas, 140µg). Anyway I knew from the moment I swallowed the paper that it wasn't the right moment for me trip. From that point, things just got worse. Anyway to cut the story short one of my friends who always has some strong medication with him since he's considered borderline drove me back home and gave me a tablet to take. He told me to take it and get ready for bed. 15 minutes after swallowing it I already felt a lot more relaxed and 15 minutes after that I was fast asleep. The next day was a Sunday and luckily I didn't have anything do. I just felt so drained out until that evening. This 'antidote' is called Mirtazapine. It literally knocks you out but only if you don't take any kind of antidepressants on regular basis. My friends takes one every two days and drives to work with them. When taken for the first time or occasionally it has very strong sedative & anxiolytic effects but it also works as the most powerful sleeping tablet I've ever taken and it's extremely fast acting. This medication is used on people on regular basis for treating depression. After taking it for a few weeks the sleeping effects wear away and it then becomes an antidepressant. I am not advising anybody here to start using any type of medication. All I want to say is that having a few of these available when people are on acid can really prevent bad trip going wrong or getting worse (avoiding serious accidents or injury). I would say that this emergency solution should only be used as a last resource if trying to calm the person really doesn't work. And there is NO WAY a person should let to drive after taking this. Make sure somebody stays with the person until the she/he is in bed. It should take 30 minutes until they're asleep. These tablets can be found at some online stores I guess. They come with 30mg (maybe less) dosage. If used 1/2 should be enough. Administrate the other half only if the person is still not feeling more relaxed after 15 minutes. To me is the only 'antidote' to acid (and other psychedelics I guess) which really works. It s works so much better than benzo's.

Mirtazapine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ColtDan

Cheers for the info, pretty sure my friend got prescribed some of them but stopped taking them, might see if i can get a few off him


----------



## headfuck123

cheers for that info CloudSailor. I had some of those a while back but gave them away because i didn't like the idea of using AD's if i didn't need them, didn't know they could be useful in that scenario though. I tried to give my friend some etizolam but he was so paranoid that it seemed he thought i was trying to poison him. He eventually took a few drops of etiz solution but it didn't seem to calm him down that much.


----------



## Shazbuckle

AcidTrippin said:


> I somehow stumbled across this and was wondering what the situations was with that. Thanks a lot for sharing see your from Ireland so any more info please share.



No problem. The guys friends who all took the captain americas have subsequently taken more afterwards (albeit not a full tab) in order to "conquer" the drug. This kind of stuff is why we should try and figure out what has happened. 

I think the fact that several groups of people have had terrible reactions to this tab means it is not simply the case of inexperienced people freaking out because they have taken too much. 

Personally I don't think it was an nbome, since 1mg on a tab for me was nice, but not crazy (and I have little tolerance for psychs). I couldn't see how complete delirium would happen. Even insufulating a good dose nasally there were no hallucinations which weren't there.


----------



## ColtDan

Make a thread about it


----------



## Shazbuckle

There is a thread, it's called "Watch out for Scuzz", given because the media really fucked up on reporting it. I thought since this thread was about discussing whats being sold as lsd around europe/africa, someone might know what's in the tab


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Shambles said:


> Not on my life. If those on Hoffs were but 25-50ug higher than Morrisons I never did take acid and know nothing. I kinda doubt that is the case. You actually see the difference?!? One causes smiles. T'other causes meltdowns and licking of leaves and obsession with laser light 'pon one's chest. There's not even a remote comparison.





headfuck123 said:


> A friend of mine had a bit of a psychedelic meltdown off 1 morrison on tuesday night. trip was all going well then he shot up from his chair, muscles tight, neck turning eyes fixed of something with his arms stretched out as if he had some magic power trying to move stuff with his mind. He was convinced he could make things move with his mind for the rest of the night and kept going in a loop of telling me to leave, saying he was going to bed and i should get a taxi (4 hours into the trip). I reassured him to just stay up with me until the trip settled down which he agreed to reluctantly, then to go into the loop again soon after making for a pretty tiresome and freaky night. At some points i was convinced he had snapped and he was gona kill himself and me because he said stuff like, "I should just do it now to get it over with". When i asked what he was on about he seemed to be terrified to tell me what it was he was on about. He claimed to have some sort of psychic link with his aunty who lives in london and the freaky thing is his aunty wrote this status that day:
> 
> "wow scorpio full moon on wednesday has more than a touch of melodrama about it. Taurus and scorpio signify how we view the 2 basic laws of life: life and death, creation and destruction, fulfilment and annihilation. This full moon shines a light in the darkest places as only scorpio can authentically do, don't be afraid, have a look, the snake needs to shed its skin in order to grow. rebirth, grow, pain, unhealthy addictions in toxic relationships will all be magnified, examined and somehow we will find our truth, karma again calls, it may be time to answer. enjoy the exsqusit experience."
> 
> The freaky thing is that it was a full moon and as it turned 12am wednesday, he started acting strange out of nowhere as if a swing set in his head. He also woke to tell me his aunty had booked him a flight to london to talk about this "power" and the connection they have. He had tripped plenty times before, the setting couldn't have been better and he seemed to be pretty level headed until 12am. I wonder if the acid enduced something actually spiritual/psychic or it was simply a psychotic episode?




yea definately weak ass trips them morrisons 8) pfft


----------



## Shambles

^ The ones I had were. Everybody who took them agreed. As I've said several times it looks quite likely there is more than one batch around and they are dosed very differently. Alternatively some haven't been stored properly somewhere down the line. I do know the difference between weak and strong acid - and so did everybody else who used from the same batch.



Shazbuckle said:


> Has anyone heard anything about what these Marvels or Captain Americas are going around Ireland these days? Apparently they've put 7 in hospital. One other guy who had taken them told me he was delirious all night and kept thinking his friends were dead, there were police in the room and that he was wounded all over. He was traumatized afterwards and had PTSD. This was off one tab and he had been experienced with acid before
> 
> Would love to figure out what these were for harm reduction. The media is saying it was speed laced with amphetamines. God damnit.



A thread was posted about those Captain America tabs yesterday. Suspected NBOMe but can't be positive until (or unless) somebody gets them properly tested. It won't be acid + speed cos that's just plain silly but NBOMe seems most likely. Possibly one of the DOx chems but there's not really anything else that would fit on a blotter that seems even remotely likely. NBOMes have history of hospitalising people - there's something a bit iffy about them and particularly taken at high dose which is entirely possible if people think it's acid as NBOMes are not very active when swallowed so people could easily assume it was very weak acid and take waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Shambles said:


> *Not on my life. If those on Hoffs were but 25-50ug higher than Morrisons I never did take acid and know nothing.* I kinda doubt that is the case. You actually see the difference?!? One causes smiles. T'other causes meltdowns and licking of leaves and obsession with laser light 'pon one's chest. There's not even a remote comparison.



first you state there is no chance (not on my life as you put it) that they are just slightly weaker than hofmanns



Shambles said:


> ^ The ones I had were. Everybody who took them agreed. As I've said several times it looks quite likely there is more than one batch around and they are dosed very differently. Alternatively some haven't been stored properly somewhere down the line. I do know the difference between weak and strong acid - and so did everybody else who used from the same batch.



then you revert to try and save grace because, well just look at headfucks post, the fact there may be stronger tabs from the same sheet than the ones you had (like i said unevenly laid perhaps) still hasnt registered

please please shambles, stop going around threads saying negative shit when near everyone else is disagreeing, ive noticed it in the meph thread and im noticing it here, ive had alot of respect for ya over the years, dont let it drop because of a bit of blotter


----------



## Shambles

I've repeatedly said that there could be more than one batch around. Why should I pretend the ones I had were strong if they weren't? How is that in any way useful to anybody? I've said the ones I have had - and took with three other BLers - were nice, clean but weak. We all agreed on this. Are we all conspiring against Jim Morrison tabs? Are we all trying to piss in the pool for shits and giggles? Or maybe - just maybe - we all happened to have weak Jim Morrisons.

I have no interest in conforming with others just to please you and live up to whatever standard you think I should be living up to. I have a strict policy of _always_ being completely honest about my opinions and experiences on all drug matters. I have a passionate belief in Harm Reduction and scrupulous honesty in all drug-related matters is a major part of that.

I not only said the ones I had were weak I also said that there would appear to be a stronger batch around as the effects described are so markedly different. I recommended everybody assume they are getting strong tabs and exercise caution because our experience appears to be anomalous.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Shambles said:


> I've repeatedly said that there could be more than one batch around. Why should I pretend the ones I had were strong if they weren't? How is that in any way useful to anybody? I've said the ones I have had - and took with three other BLers - were nice, clean but weak. We all agreed on this. Are we all conspiring against Jim Morrison tabs? Are we all trying to piss in the pool for shits and giggles? Or maybe - just maybe - we all happened to have weak Jim Morrisons.
> 
> I have no interest in conforming with others just to please you and live up to whatever standard you think I should be living up to. I have a strict policy of _always_ being completely honest about my opinions and experiences on all drug matters. I have a passionate belief in Harm Reduction and scrupulous honesty in all drug-related matters is a major part of that.
> 
> I not only said the ones I had were weak I also said that there would appear to be a stronger batch around as the effects described are so markedly different. *I recommended everybody assume they are getting strong tabs and exercise caution because our experience appears to be anomalous.*


i did not see this from you, hence the previous post, if it is shown to me, i will apologise for my remarks and sit back in my corner, until then, you know my opinion and it is only that, an opinion, just like yours


----------



## Shambles

Not that I need to prove myself to anybody and not that I think apologies are necessary (they're not - it's entirely legitimate to challenge people if you believe them to be misleading in some way) but...



Shambles said:


> Not had dolphins to compare so can't really say anything about that. *May well be more than one batch doing the rounds so would be best to presume they are 150-odd ug and see how it goes.* The ones I had were definitely LSD, felt nice and clean, felt pretty damn weak. Pleasant but not even close to triple digit doses.



And it's not just me saying it as I mentioned.



Acid4Blood said:


> +1..
> Lovely clean acid but fairly weak......4 would be bliss! :D



Almost every post I've made about them I have stressed there could well be - and probably is - more than one batch around as the differences in described effects are so drastic. That's legitimate information to be giving cos there really is a massive difference between 50-70ug and 150ug+. You want to be sure which ones you have if there are two batches cos it's not a mix-up you'd want to be making.


----------



## AcidTrippin

From a harm reduction perspective. Not interested in this debate as I'm happy with my own experiences. But also judging by headfucks post there and some other stories I've heard of people loosing their heads a bit on morrissons I would definitely just leave these ones as known to be strong. We hear that there is supposedly 50ug ones. Fair enough, but the large majority spoken on here and from the ones I came across local these are strong 150ug tags and can leave people not comfortable with acid in bad states. From a HR perspective I think that's important to note which is the purpose of this forum rather than this turning into a load of posts that aren't about cool new acid tabs and what just sounds like people dicksizing. 

Ultimately until you see test results no one knows shit.


----------



## ColtDan

Whats the recommended dose for a first time?


----------



## Shambles

^ There isn't really a standard "beginner" dose as such. Most find the worst thing is to be half-tripping cos that just feels weird and uncomfortable. It's always hard to be absolutely sure about acid doses cos there are so many ways it can degrade down the supply chain but if you do see a figure quoted from a testing site assume the high end just in case. Personally I'd say anywhere from maybe 50ug to 100ug is reasonable for a first dose. That's usually a singe tab of "standard" acid or about half of one of the strong ones. Check out sites that test tabs to get an idea of dose - don't take any dealer's word for it. Acid is usually pretty forgiving as long as set and setting are good - best advice for first time is to know you will have a great time. You're far more likely to have a great time if you go in thinking and feeling positive. And enjoy 



AcidTrippin said:


> ... just sounds like people dicksizing.





> Shambles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not had dolphins to compare so can't really say anything about that. *May well be more than one batch doing the rounds so would be best to presume they are 150-odd ug and see how it goes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every post I've made about them I have stressed there could well be - and probably is - more than one batch around as the differences in described effects are so drastic. That's legitimate information to be giving cos there really is a massive difference between 50-70ug and 150ug+. You want to be sure which ones you have if there are two batches cos it's not a mix-up you'd want to be making.
Click to expand...


You have a non-standard definition of dicksizing apparently.

Also, why would anybody be so touchy about people mentioning that the tabs they had were nice, clean but weak? Given I've said all along this seems to be an anomaly given everybody else seems to be finding them very strong I really can't see what the problem is here. Do you really think different opinions should not be allowed cos it apparently offends a couple of people when it's suggested that not all of this batch is quite as strong as advertised?

I've taken acid for over 20 years. A lot of acid. And often at known (definitely known cos direct from the (highly trusted) layer) doses. I know what different doses of acid feel like. What possible reason would I have for lying about it?


----------



## bogman

Beatles blotter with 612ug of 251 nbome http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...ungen_PDF_2014/NBOMe_anstatt_LSD_Mai_2014.pdf


----------



## AcidTrippin

Shambles think your misinterpreting it's the hr front I'm on about not disagreeing with what you think. Don't want to get into it anymore my thoughts are said previously, just think it's important that if people are scrolling through this thread and potentially taking the blotter it's better they know that while some people have felt these were fairly weak there's others who've had reactions that from what I've seen/heard just sounds like someone getting a good wack of acid into them and settings weren't good. Generally the tabs going about aren't the sort've dosing you'll find on these, so even if setting isn't good it's manageable, so people who normally go out and double drop a tab on a night out might want to think it through before treating it like they normally do. Naturally you'll have some who will think that you need 2-3-4/w.e better to underdose than overdose. Fair enough I shouldn't have mentioned dosages in my last post as it's not the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## Shambles

AcidTrippin said:


> Shambles think your misinterpreting it's the hr front I'm on about not disagreeing with what you think.



A lil HR scenario for you...

Fred buys himself some Jim Morrison blotter, comes to BL and finds every post saying they are at least 150ug so takes one expecting a fairly strong experience. Unfortunately he happened to get the weaker versions but as every post is saying they are at least 150ug and people are freaking out on them he decides he is either a hardhead or just plain hardcore cos it takes him 3-4 to get a fairly strong experience. Next batch of acid he buys is also widely touted as being 150ug or more only these ones are. Of course he doesn't know the difference so takes 3-4 anyway and completely freaks cos he just took 6-8x the dose he expected based on the original tabs actually being 50-70ug.

If some people had chimed in on the Morrisons saying that the ones they had were nowhere near as strong as it appears many appear to be getting perhaps he would've put two and two together from the start and had a far more pleasing experience. Harm would have been reduced by the fact there were mixed reviews. There's no HR value in pretending something is stronger than it is if it isn't. I've never once said that there aren't stronger ones about with the same print. I've suggested a couple of possibilities for this (different batches, poor storage or handling at some stage of the supply chain) and also advised people assume they are getting the strong ones until they get a chance to test one and see if they get an experience closer to 50-70ug or 150ug+.

Which part of that is so very contentious?


----------



## ScotchMist

Right, I'll sort this.....

Shambles, you get one to me from your source, Acidtripping, you do the same.

I'll put this baby to bed


----------



## AcidTrippin

I'm outta this thread anyway. There's definitely a lot more for me to gain eating acid than sitting on a forum trying to spread harm reduction to a brick wall.

Also nothing to sort, it's been clear from the posts I made about these I've no interest in arguing what I think of them. I was asked my opinion, gave it that's all in regards to that, It's there to read, my last two posts were to highlight from a HR perspective and nothing about doses. I haven't tried in any way to argue that something is stronger than it is and I'm not gonah sit here and try and quote posts etc when I'm trying to spread a bit of hr.

Just as final tho: http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2913 this is test results for the Dolphins for anyone who was interested. 75ug


----------



## jacky09ftw

Is there not legit good Beatles tabs about? i got some off an trusted vendor but havent tried yet doesnt really look like the pic above in the link though


----------



## headfuck123

yeah Jacky I'm almost certain there is. Seen them at a couple festivals last year and people seemed to be happy with them being LSD but i did see a report saying about nbome ones so its hard to be sure what you have.


----------



## Shambles

AcidTrippin said:


> Just as final tho: http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2913 this is test results for the Dolphins for anyone who was interested. 75ug



And what was the first thing people compared the Morrisons to? About as strong as the Dolphins.


----------



## headfuck123

I had said previously that double dropping the dolphins felt very similar to 1 morrison.


----------



## Shambles

Oopsies. I stand corrected on that. The one I had would be just about the same as one of the Dolphins with a missing corner then 

Pointless debate. Why it even is a debate is even more bizarre really. I really don't get this argument that everybody should agree cos if they do it is somehow better for HR. It's a nonsensical thing to suggest. I just don't see what is so very hard to grasp about different batches being laid at different strength or that sometimes sheets lose potency through poor storage and handling. How has this become so controversial? Never mind. It really isn't. We shall agree we are both right cos we probably are as I've said all along. Alternatively, as SM suggested, if anyone reckons they have 150ug+ Morrisons I'll happily take a sample and confirm or deny it :D


----------



## headfuck123

your right, its a pointless debate, I'm more than happy with my morrisons... the end


----------



## pandahaze

CloudSailor said:


> These papers have been out for a few years and if they're similar to all the previous batches they're not more than 75µg at the very most. I was given a couple a few years ago. I took one and didn't really feel anything. I could just about say that I had taken something but there were no visuals or psychedelic effect at all. One is really weak. If I was you I'd take all three at once to get the most out of them. If these are similar to the previous ones your 'trusted' dealer is full of crap telling you they're over 250µg. As well as that it wouldn't be logical to me for someone to make a new stronger batch with blotters having such a bad reputation. But again I might be wrong and these might be a new & better batch. Anyway enjoy them as much as possible and give us a feedback on your experience.
> 
> Here's a link to a website that mentions an approximation of their dosage:
> 
> https://www.dmt-nexus.me/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=23096
> 
> And this is what is mentioned: "I took one of them, it subjectively seemed ok at that dosage, but its hard to really tell at lower doses (I usually take higher doses, but since it was first time in a long time i was taking some unknown blotter I decided to go for low dose). I had a good time, so did the person with me, though it was not strong, I would say quite clearly under 100 mics, maybe 50-75? It had a slightly bitter taste."




Thanks for the info, sorry for the late reply. I tried 1 on Saturday. Initial thing was bitter taste, thus immediately I thought nbome, but easy way to distinguish ofcourse; I swallowed it. So it was on my mouth for like 1 minute. 1-1.5 hour later started to feel common effects of LSD. Was really happy ) Trip lasted around 12 hours, dose felt like around 120-130ug. Thus I was really content with it to be honest.


----------



## CloudSailor

I'm happy you had good time with a single one. The older batches also tasted mysteriously tasted bitter as well but the were not NBOMe anyway.


----------



## Shazbuckle

Anyone heard of "blue ladies"? Supposed to be getting them around the Dublin area soon. Wouldn't mind a bit of info


----------



## Acid4Blood

Shambles said:
			
		

> Alternatively, as SM suggested, if anyone reckons they have 150ug+ Morrisons I'll happily take a sample and confirm or deny it



+1 :D

Once the jim morrison blotter was placed in my hand & a ~200mic dose was stated, I thought I was in for a ride! But no, def around 50mics+. Lovely clean LSD tho.... no doubt about that.... but there must be different batches or degredation or something cos I remember looking at Shamble's face the morning after doing the morrisons & it was clear that neither of us had experienced a high dose LSD trip.  

But, yeah, anyone with the high dose morrisons..... send em on. Hope to be collecting a few Hunter S Thompson blotters at 180mics soon. 
Anyone sampled them yet?!


----------



## ScotchMist

Shivas', weighing in at a supposed 200 mics??? Can anyone confirm the guestimate to be true or somewhere near true?

The guys reliable and I dont recall him over hyping his products in the past, be nice to hear off someone whos tried them? 

Are these what you're currently boshing Hexagram???


Front ⬇⬇





Back ⬇⬇


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i have to say, those look incredible :D


----------



## CloudSailor

I have never heard of the Shiva's shown above. It's always nice to see new prints coming out but what I find annoying is the fact that some people come out with almost similar designs and similar names of blotters which are already on the market. The Shiva's posted below with a photo found online have been around for years with 140µg confirmed. Also how many different batches and series of Hofmann's have turned up over the last few years ? Too many in my opinion. All this leads to confusion when it comes to reading reports one them. To me people copying these batches have either no imagination when it comes to choosing a design or just want to try to pass their batch for the batches already on the market.


----------



## Raasyvibe

ScotchMist said:


> Shivas', weighing in at a supposed 200 mics??? Can anyone confirm the guestimate to be true or somewhere near true?
> 
> The guys reliable and I dont recall him over hyping his products in the past, be nice to hear off someone whos tried them?
> 
> Are these what you're currently boshing Hexagram???
> 
> 
> Front ⬇⬇
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ⬇⬇



mmmmm...

ole' Shiva has a habit of inhabiting drugs.

Christian EADD saviour Raas must investigate...


----------



## ScotchMist

Why dont you just get on with it Raas and try some LSD or DMT, or both? 

You seem really interested in Psychs and spirituality, why not find out what it can do, or are you worried it may rock your religious boat and knock you off coarse, so to speak?? ?

Theres not a great deal to be learnt from alcohol and heroin, is there. Go for it, nothing to lose and potentially alot to gain.. 

Its what Jesus would of wanted...!


----------



## Listonishere

ScotchMist said:


> Shivas', weighing in at a supposed 200 mics??? Can anyone confirm the guestimate to be true or somewhere near true?The guys reliable and I dont recall him over hyping his products in the past, be nice to hear off someone whos tried them?


I have a few sheets of these. Yes they are 200 mics at least!


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Listonishere said:


> I have a few sheets of these. Yes they are 200 mics at least!



Bye bye Lawrence Perkins...


----------



## ColtDan

ScotchMist said:


> Why dont you just get on with it Raas and try some LSD or DMT, or both?
> 
> You seem really interested in Psychs and spirituality, why not find out what it can do, or are you worried it may rock your religious boat and knock you off coarse, so to speak?? ?
> 
> Theres not a great deal to be learnt from alcohol and heroin, is there. Go for it, nothing to lose and potentially alot to gain..
> 
> Its what Jesus would of wanted...!



I agree, he should do... but DMT is the devil, apparently... lol... LSD deffo


----------



## ScotchMist

Listonishere said:


> I have a few sheets of these. Yes they are 200 mics at least!


Good for you Liston...!8)

Raas had a bible of these though






 500 mics, at least 8(


----------



## Listonishere

I have never seen blotters above 300 mics. This raas is probably a liar.


----------



## hexagram

CloudSailor said:


> I have never heard of the Shiva's shown above. It's always nice to see new prints coming out but what I find annoying is the fact that some people come out with almost similar designs and similar names of blotters which are already on the market. The Shiva's posted below with a photo found online have been around for years with 140µg confirmed. Also how many different batches and series of Hofmann's have turned up over the last few years ? Too many in my opinion. All this leads to confusion when it comes to reading reports one them. To me people copying these batches have either no imagination when it comes to choosing a design or just want to try to pass their batch for the batches already on the market.




The Shivas I had were that blotter art, but stronger than 140ugs. Sold as 200ugs and I would have said that was about right.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

so many batches of shivas over the years but none 200ug tho 

dont use vendors dosage as exact dose, its like all dutch beans being 200mg+


----------



## Listonishere

I have shivas at 210 mics.


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Listonishere said:


> I have shivas at 210 mics.



Picture of them with a tin of food next to them, should be simple eh, after all you've been posting lots of pics of your "stock" haven't you Lawrence...


----------



## Listonishere

I am not whoever you believe I am, so please stop this abuse.


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Listonishere said:


> I am not whoever you believe I am, so please stop this abuse.



Are you B kerry too?


Give it up!


----------



## ScotchMist

Listonishere said:


> I have never seen blotters above 300 mics. This raas is probably a liar.


You're probably (definitely) a liar..!

Stop the abuse, stop spamming bollocks then.. simple

You're probably not even a scammer, just a simple troll. Even the dumbest of scammers wouldnt use the name Lawrence, Liston etc.

Its boring now... keep dancing


----------



## CloudSailor

The Shiva's on the picture I posted earlier were sold to me as dosed 140µg. They come from the same group of people who make the Dalai Lama print. The potency of the Dalai's is 1.5 x Shiva which makes it 210µg. I have never come across any Shiva's more potent that the Shiva's on the picture. Actually there were two versions of the Shiva's depending on the years. Here's the older version of the print which was from the same people and they were 140µg as well. Maybe some confuse the Dalai Lama's with the Shivas. They have a small Buddha (Not Shiva) on each square and they are 200+µg.

Original Shiva Blotters:








Dalai Lama Blotters:


----------



## Listonishere

The Shivas are a popular print. Probably why they were chosen by the people who laid the custom sheets I have.


----------



## abrad84

Anyone tried the Jimi Hendrix's? They're advertised at 200ug.


----------



## Bearlove

I think I saw this on here before but cant find it - what's the ug of some of the older stamps (80/90's) ? (mind body soul, globes, ying yang, strawberries, teddy bears, Dragons, Californian Sunrises, window panes  etc) 

If this had been done to death, ignore the post.


----------



## abrad84

Bearlove said:


> I think I saw this on here before but cant find it - what's the ug of some of the older stamps (80/90's) ? (mind body soul, globes, ying yang, strawberries, teddy bears, Dragons, Californian Sunrises, window panes  etc)
> 
> If this had been done to death, ignore the post.



Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Bearlove

abrad84 said:


> Is this what you're looking for?



it could be but wheres the ug's.  Purple Oms   - Labyritnth  anyone have these before, forgot these.

Thank you for that link - trip down memory lane!


----------



## Shambles

raas_2012 said:


> mmmmm...
> 
> ole' Shiva has a habit of inhabiting drugs.
> 
> Christian EADD saviour Raas must investigate...



Shiva = God of Destruction. Acid = Godly Drug of Ego Destruction. The connection is fairly obvious. And yes, yes you should 



Listonishere said:


> I have never seen blotters above 300 mics. This raas is probably a liar.



No, Raas is other things but is not a liar afaik. You (we all know you will be lurking) are though. I've had tabs laid at 500ug. Keep dancing


----------



## ferrett1979

Had a trip left over from the weekend. Very thick,black and green stripe which is fairly shiny. Some people were saying they were good but my mate had a bad one and was loosing it for a long time and just had to be on his own. It's more like card than blotter paper. Suspicious so decided not to take.
The WoW blotter than came out a good few months ago was only laid with 50ug as was a trial batch. Maybe some stronger ones out now.


----------



## Shippy420

I just got 3 hits of strong white on white from some drunk acid fiend over the water in Philadelphia aha. Meant to be quality acid and I believe the fella from the way he was talking, buuuut I'm travelling until June 9th and then return over the Atlantic. Basically, I'm gonna be in New York for the next few days, and that'll be the only place I'll be able to do the acid unless I take it back through an airport. Reckon NY would be a decent place to trip? I'd say I've tripped about 20 times in my life, but always in quiet sort of areas - one of the busiest cities in the world may be a bit intense. The 2 friends I'm travelling with aren't psychedelic users either, so might not understand my mindstate aha. Basically, my mind is sound for tripping in general, I'm just wondering what you guys think about tripping in a super busy city that I've never been to before? Recipe for disaster, or recipe for adventure?

Sorry if this is not the right thread to post this in btw - it's just I only really trust EADD'ers on this site haha..


----------



## Shippy420

I just got 3 hits of strong white on white from some drunk acid fiend over the water in Philadelphia aha. Meant to be quality acid and I believe the fella from the way he was talking, buuuut I'm travelling until June 9th and then return over the Atlantic. Basically, I'm gonna be in New York for the next few days, and that'll be the only place I'll be able to do the acid unless I take it back through an airport. Reckon NY would be a decent place to trip? I'd say I've tripped about 20 times in my life, but always in quiet sort of areas - one of the busiest cities in the world may be a bit intense. The 2 friends I'm travelling with aren't psychedelic users either, so might not understand my mindstate aha. Basically, my mind is sound for tripping in general, I'm just wondering what you guys think about tripping in a super busy city that I've never been to before? Recipe for disaster, or recipe for adventure?

Sorry if this is not the right thread to post this in btw - it's just I only really trust EADD'ers on this site haha..

EDIT: ohhh, and I should probably mention I've only tripped on acid once before - I've used 25I-NBOME a few times and mushrooms the vast majority of the time.


----------



## swampdragon

I'd expect blotter laid by an enthusiastic acid fiend to be fairly strong.. so there's probably no way you're going to be using up all 3 hits when you're over there, I'd think? Especially if you've only ever done it once before. There's bound to be some sort of green space or park that you can travel to for tripping but you might be best just bringing it home with you. (Not that I'd really advocate doing that sort of thing, though!)


----------



## jayseek

Hi all

Looking for advice on buying some acid. Never really got into it but looking to get some. What should I be looking for and at what cost? Don't really understand the dosages. I'm not looking to go OTT, just want to really enjoy the experience and take a spiritual feeling if at all possible.
I'm north of Hadrian's wall in Scotland just to add...

Any help would be great


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

usually LSD comes in little squares of blotting paper, or diluted in a solution if you've got the rict connection.
you can't even know if you're getting true LSD unless you test it in a lab, same goes for the dose, just ask it to a friend who knows his shit.

LSD should be tasteless, a light bitter taste could be ink or whatever, a strong bitter taste may indicate a DOx or a NBOME.

I don't have experience with acid but I'd start with 1 blotter or half if it's very strong (average quality isn't usually thay good anyway), in a good set and setting as always.

good luck


----------



## karmanaut

I had one of those Shiva tabs a couple of days ago,  took 2 hours to come up and was very mild when it did.  I swallowed it and it did taste a bit funny as well on the way down.

Think it could be DOx but this is my opinion only.


----------



## hexagram

blotters look too small for dox. Possibky nbome but acid generally takes an hour or two to kick in for me., more likely that you had acid imo.


----------



## karmanaut

Well i have been wrong before but honestly i never had Acid that takes 2 hours to affect,   usually 20 mins to an hour.

Hope i am wrong as i love the print and it was cheap just the 2 hour thing concerns me.


----------



## hexagram

I feel acid within 30 mins or so, but to to reach that proper trip it takes me about 1:30-2 hours.


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

hexagram said:


> I feel acid within 30 mins or so, but to to reach that proper trip it takes me about 1:30-2 hours.



Same here, 30-40 mins onset then about an hour for the peak.


----------



## jayseek

Thanks for that

Now to get some 




ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> usually LSD comes in little squares of blotting paper, or diluted in a solution if you've got the rict connection.
> you can't even know if you're getting true LSD unless you test it in a lab, same goes for the dose, just ask it to a friend who knows his shit.
> 
> LSD should be tasteless, a light bitter taste could be ink or whatever, a strong bitter taste may indicate a DOx or a NBOME.
> 
> I don't have experience with acid but I'd start with 1 blotter or half if it's very strong (average quality isn't usually thay good anyway), in a good set and setting as always.
> 
> good luck


----------



## karmanaut

Well i was feeling nothing for 120 mins and then came on slowly after that in waves but not strong or anything just some mild visuals and confusion.


----------



## ScotchMist

I got given some blotters recently by a very kind fellow, I can't figure out what they are though... I'll try get a pic up see if any of you lot know what they are.....

Edit - here's the fellas


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

jayseek said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> Now to get some



no probs mate, just make sure to report back


----------



## CloudSailor

The Shiva's on Karmanaut’s recent post look similar to the blotters 'Sir' Listonishere was claiming he had saying that they were 210µg each. Anyway Karmanaut's experience goes to show that he was full of sh*t. Maybe it could still be weak acid, something similar to the "Psychedelic Krishna's" with the yellow border around them. They had some weird bitter taste and were not very potent. The stronger they're dosed the faster you will start feeling the effects. Maybe in this case as the were weak it took you longer for him to feel something. But maybe he’s right and that they're not even acid.

By the way I have heard that the Sunshine Blotters are out again. I haven't seen them yet but I've heard rumours from different sources that they have already started to make their way around.

If they're they same as last year they should look like this:


----------



## hexagram

excellent, fucking loved those.


----------



## karmanaut

CloudSailor said:


> The Shiva's on Karmanaut’s recent post look similar to the blotters 'Sir' Listonishere was claiming he had saying that they were 210µg each. Anyway Karmanaut's experience goes to show that he was full of sh*t. Maybe it could still be weak acid, something similar to the "Psychedelic Krishna's" with the yellow border around them. They had some weird bitter taste and were not very potent. The stronger they're dosed the faster you will start feeling the effects. Maybe in this case as the were weak it took you longer for him to feel something. But maybe he’s right and that they're not even acid.
> 
> By the way I have heard that the Sunshine Blotters are out again. I haven't seen them yet but I've heard rumours from different sources that they have already started to make their way around.
> 
> If they're they same as last year they should look like this:



I didnt get my shiva's from Listonishere by the way,  i have no association whatever with that spanner.

Funny enough i got a few Sunshines must be from last years batch and i started to come up within 20 mins from 3/4's of a tab when i tried em a few weeks ago.


----------



## CloudSailor

I wasn't trying to say that you had anything to do with Listonishere. It just seems that the Shiva's on your picture look similar to the full sheet of blotters posted on the previous page. And I think that Listonishere was saying that those were the ones he had and that were dosed at 210µg. Anyway that's not really important. Lets forget about him.

As for the Sunshine blotters what makes you think that they could be from last year ? The last time I saw them was in August 2013. How long back did you get your latest ones ? Could they be from the same batch as the ones I heard of ? If it was a few weeks ago I would say that there is a good chance they are.
There were two different batches around last year. One was laid with darker acid than the other. Also one of the batches (I don't know which) was told to be dosed at 150µg and the other was meant to be as strong as 300µg. I was given a couple at a Party dropped one but I had already taken some liquid before that so I couldn't say for sure how strong it was. What is your opinion on the dosage of the latest one you've tried ?

Here a picture of the Sunshine I was given last Summer (Front & Back):


----------



## niall1290

ScotchMist said:


> I got given some blotters recently by a very kind fellow, I can't figure out what they are though... I'll try get a pic up see if any of you lot know what they are.....
> 
> Edit - here's the fellas



hehe Did you get those from a fellow who was going off on his travels for a few months by any chance??
Anyway I had the same ones and they are roughly 75ug just as stated, nice clean acid


----------



## ScotchMist

niall1290 said:


> hehe Did you get those from a fellow who was going off on his travels for a few months by any chance??
> Anyway I had the same ones and they are roughly 75ug just as stated, nice clean acid


Hahaha, so I did.  I take it you've sampled them?


----------



## niall1290

Small world eh?? But yes I did sample them, took 2 one night which did the job, then 3 another night which wasn't as good due to tolerance but still nice.
Like the man said there around 75mics. happy tripping mate


----------



## ColtDan

Got a tab of acid and tab of al-lad, havent done LSD before, cant seem to get myself in the mood to try it though


----------



## ScotchMist

niall1290 said:


> Small world eh?? But yes I did sample them, took 2 one night which did the job, then 3 another night which wasn't as good due to tolerance but still nice.
> Like the man said there around 75mics. happy tripping mate


It is indeed, think I'm gonna drop 3 and my mate 2, he's not so keen about acid as I.

Just got to wait for the right time now...!

@ Dan - to me, acid is one of those things I could have stashed for ages before I feel it's right to do, not so much with other drugs, I'll take them if they're there. You'll know when it's time, definitely wait for some good weather and take yourself for a walk is what I'd suggest...


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah man, gonna wait till i feel its the right time. or as right as it can be. sunny and in the right mood etc. DMT is the same for me like that, can keep it for months n months and not wanna touch it. i feel like its taught me everything it can or something, no desire to smoke it anymore, i think theres quote by alan watts who used to trip a lot.. "when you get the message, hangup the phone"... kinda feel like that with it. no doubt it will be good for a re-visit though. 160ug isnt enough for a full blown spiritual experience though is it? more of a recreational amount or something


----------



## ScotchMist

160 mics isn't to be sniffed at, you'll have a decent trip off that. You'd have to push it alot further to get into the realms of loss of ego and being completely off your nut..

Most folk start on less than 160, I know I did, think it was about 75-100, it was nice but i remember being a bit underwhelmed. If you're used to DMT you'll be fine I'd say with that, you'll get a full experience without going over the  top. Think the furthest I've pushed it is about 400ug, which isn't anywhere near a heroic dose but was plenty for me, I was gone 

Look forward to what you make of it


----------



## ColtDan

Cheers for the info mate, yeah hopefully will be okay. read the other day Mirtazapine will stop a trip dead if it goes tits up, kinda keen on having something as a backup. got benzos but they wont end it apparently. nearly broke myself once through being reckless, gave myself some mild PTSD in 2010, stuck in a thought loop for half an hour, goldfish memory, scared the shit out of me. sniffing DMT ontop of booze, meph and being in a room full of people drunk and doing nos didnt end too well to say the least, stupid of me. the entity things in previous DMT trips had warned me about entering their dimension whilst on other stuff, and to "never return here on that again otherwise there will be trouble".. was crazy, thought i was gonna end up in a nuthouse lol... apparently i was pacing in and out of the kitchen looking baffled, nearly threw up, then ended up in a fetal posion. i remember bits of it. scared of getting stuck in a loop again tbh, seriously doubt i will but if for some reason it happens i'll be in the shit for hours

Will let you know how it goes man  i bet it'll be beautiful


----------



## ScotchMist

LSD is far more forgiving than its made out to be mate, I've found myself in some horrible situations whilst tripping and I've took it in my stride, usually just angry that something has fucked with my fun.. 

You know the score about setting etc etc.... Maybe best to have someone with you to be safe I guess but unless you're going for a mental dose I'd of thought you'd be fine wondering around the countryside on your own, you can never know though and we're all different. Maybe give a pal the A- lad and you take the cid so you're with someone on the same wave length....

If I was a bit closer I'd come join you, some lovely scenery down your neck of the woods.....

Stay safe


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah me and a close friend were gonna trip together... hes a proper deep thinking legend. we were planning on splitting the acid in half but maybe it'd be best to do what you said, and one of us takes the AL-LAD and one acid. the duration is half on AL-LAD though isnt it? you tried it before?


----------



## karmanaut

So am i right in thinking 2 hours to even have an affect and this is not lsd?


----------



## ScotchMist

ColtDan said:


> Yeah me and a close friend were gonna trip together... hes a proper deep thinking legend. we were planning on splitting the acid in half but maybe it'd be best to do what you said, and one of us takes the AL-LAD and one acid. the duration is half on AL-LAD though isnt it? you tried it before?


I haven't tried it no.. It is a shorter duration, yes, from reports... maybe split them both and have half each, I'd do some research to check if that's ok but I don't see why it wouldn't be.. where's shambles??


----------



## ScotchMist

karmanaut said:


> So am i right in thinking 2 hours to even have an affect and this is not lsd?


Depends on a number of factors, I've has acid take nearly that long and then not so long off the same batch.. had you eaten before hand?

I had some 2cb take 2 hours to even get going after a hefty meal before.?


----------



## karmanaut

ScotchMist said:


> Depends on a number of factors, I've has acid take nearly that long and then not so long off the same batch.. had you eaten before hand?
> 
> I had some 2cb take 2 hours to even get going after a hefty meal before.?



Well i had eaten that evening but nothing for 3-4 hours previous to dropping the tab,  it also seemed to taste a bit funny as well on the way down.


----------



## ScotchMist

karmanaut said:


> Well i had eaten that evening but nothing for 3-4 hours previous to dropping the tab,  it also seemed to taste a bit funny as well on the way down.


3-4 hours shouldn't of made a difference then I suppose. You say on the way down, did you just swallow it?

I forget which but some of the RCs aren't active that way, I know NBOME aren't,  not so sure about others..

We'll never know basically...!


----------



## Raasyvibe

weak tabs, man...


----------



## blondin

when ever i use to do blotters we use to leave them under the tongue - same with dots and window panes.Strogest i had were 250mics x2 black dots called nutnuts for obvious reasons- oh the fun i had on that trip including catching a 40lb conger, now that trip is a story to be told.....


----------



## ColtDan

Tell us


----------



## karmanaut

blondin said:


> when ever i use to do blotters we use to leave them under the tongue - same with dots and window panes.Strogest i had were 250mics x2 black dots called nutnuts for obvious reasons- oh the fun i had on that trip including catching a 40lb conger, now that trip is a story to be told.....



I always used to put under my tongue but nbooms are only orally active so lately i just swallow the tabs as i have no interest at all in boomers but i think Dox is active when swallowed.

I spoke to the guy and he reckons wonderful feedback from these,  cant see why but luckily in this day and age testing services are available.


----------



## blondin

ColtDan said:


> Tell us



I was with a mate in lyme regis where my old man had a boat and a holiday cottage we were sat down having a cup of teah when i see at the bottom of the cup the remains of the dots and a big grin on my mates face - SPIKED!!! - but in a caring way - he took the same. So we did what any normal folk would do coming up on 500mics ....took the boat out, things started badly and went down hill, I told merv to throw out the anchor when we were a mile or so out and he did , except it wasnyt tied off so 200m of chain and the anchor dissapeared in to lyme bay.
next out came the rods - i never caught anything except mackeral and red gurnards and dogfish but after 10m my rod was bent double but not moving and i thought i had a big lump of seaweed so reeling it in slowly and after some time this huge dog barked as it rose out the water ( in my acid state this is what the conger looked like) told my mate to get the gaff - big steel hook on the end of a 6 foot pole but he just held it in his hand blindly trying to stab the beast in the head with me thinking his hand is gonna be bitten off.
After 5 minutes of this i just chopped the line and we decided we better go in as it was all going a bit wibbly wobbly. The night ended with us lighting a fire on the beach and watching these lights coming towards us- didnt know if we were hallucinating as we were in our own little worlds but as they came up to us we realised it was the police ' sorry boys cant have a fire here' ...'ah pleeeeeses its cold'
'oh...ok then '
'can we borrow your torches to look for wood'
And they did- woke up freezing cold the next morning at sunrise.

This is the short version : )


----------



## ricardo08

What's the latest on the current L situation in the UK? Any particular prints worth looking out for?

I had some hofmann/alex grey's left over from last year that I used a couple of weeks back, were still as good as new. Nice stuff, minimal bodyload. Back on the hunt for some more so recommend away if you can.


----------



## bogman

strange lab result here https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3201

trace of mdma on the tab


----------



## ferrett1979

The new 'Shiva' tabs have been lab tested as DOC.


----------



## trammies

bogman said:


> strange lab result here https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3201
> 
> trace of mdma on the tab



Could it be possible the tab made contact with some crystal at some point, before being sent for testing, just, or does it have to be higher trace to show up?


----------



## karmanaut

Probably just someone with dirty hands touched it or was put in a previously used Baggie.

A dose of lsd on a blotter is tiny, probably same size as a grain of sand so you can imagine the equivalent in MD or a bit of weed stuck to the blotting paper.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

ferrett1979 said:


> The new 'Shiva' tabs have been lab tested as DOC.



link??


----------



## parttime crackhead

I've got these tabs with a kind of sideways purple woman on every 25. Any idea what they are and how good they are? I've been told they're ~160ug but I'm sceptical.

Edit - A sideways purple woman is a terrible description. Here's a picture of 10


----------



## breakcorefiend

Managed to track down some of these lil badboys

tested at 200ug, its gunna be a fun day, not sure what day, but it'll be fun!


----------



## swampdragon

Oooh, shiny.


----------



## ScotchMist

I cant remember the last time I saw any dots... nice find, especially if that dose is accurate...

Can feel a trip coming on next week with my pal who I haven't tripped with in years, he's always apprehensive to trip but ive talked him round. He always has a great time on them but for some reason he thinks hes going to have a bad trip...


----------



## SummerSerenade

I swear I couldn't find this thread the other day but I knew it existed. I must've been high. Anyway, what do you guys think about trying LSD as your first psych? Or would it be better to start with something else just in case I don't enjoy the experience? 

What I'm worried about really is that if I go straight in with what I guess is the 'biggest' psych of them all then when I come to trying other ones in future I won't enjoy them anywhere near as much as I otherwise would have done because I'll be comparing them to LSD. I seem to have a habit of hitting the most powerful drugs first so idk, maybe it doesn't make a difference but I don't want to ruin any future experiences.

Also, dose? Cba to look anywhere else. I'm short and cokehead skinny (~8 stone) but I would like a proper experience, not overwhelming preferably but I don't want to be disapointed either.


----------



## ColtDan

I recommend it... make sure its from a trusted source, theres other stuff sold as acid. also theres always the possibility you wont enjoy it. set and setting is vital. Biggest as in most popular? and you'll enjoy them as much, they have different characteristics and whatnot. Each experience is unique but have some similarities... unity, connected-ness and love being what i've noticed. as for going into LSD thinking your hitting the most powerful drug, you arent. unless of course you do a stupid dose of it or something. 100ug first time, maybe

I'd actually recommend DMT first. or Ket


----------



## SummerSerenade

I was never really interested in psychs at all before but I've just fancied giving them a go recently. I was thinking biggest as in strongest but I didn't really think about it properly, I guess psychs are different to stims/opiates etc in that they're different rather than stronger. Like, for comparison, I was thinking because I went straight in and tried heroin before any other opiate then I wouldn't enjoy other opiates now as much (assuming I had enjoyed it) because they'd feel not as strong/lacking in some way. But yeah I guess it's not like that with psychs. If that makes sense, sorry I know I'm rambling a bit.


----------



## Sammy G

2-cb.


----------



## SummerSerenade

Yeahhh ket I know. Never seem to get around to getting any. Next purchase will be ket, LSD and MDMA I reckon.


----------



## Chatative

aMT! aMT! aMT! 

Very underrated drug. If it works for you, it's just like...


----------



## karmanaut

SummerSerenade said:


> I was never really interested in psychs at all before but I've just fancied giving them a go recently. I was thinking biggest as in strongest but I didn't really think about it properly, I guess psychs are different to stims/opiates etc in that they're different rather than stronger. Like, for comparison, I was thinking because I went straight in and tried heroin before any other opiate then I wouldn't enjoy other opiates now as much (assuming I had enjoyed it) because they'd feel not as strong/lacking in some way. But yeah I guess it's not like that with psychs. If that makes sense, sorry I know I'm rambling a bit.



Well you are on the LSD thread so why look for anything else


----------



## ScotchMist

Id go with 2cb for your first psych, you like stims, which it does, it does the swirly stuff you're looking for in a psych and its very positive, no head fuckery.

Nothing wrong with LSD as a first time pysch, im pretty sure it would be for a lot of people and they go on to love other ones. As dan said, they've all got different qualities. I guess youd be on your own so CB would be alot easier to handle, LSD can be a bit more unpredictable on the ol'noggin. Youd more than likely be fine but itd ve better if you did that with someone the first time if possible. You dont seem to have any pals into drugs though from what you've said so maybe that's not an option? 

Dont people at B'ham uni do drugs? What kind of bloody university is this without drugs?


----------



## breakcorefiend

Well, 

Those dots sure pack a punch!! I took two last night as the sun was setting, the trip took around 40 mins to kick in which is when I proceeded to eat a bomb of mdma too, I think I may have overdid the bomb of mdma as it blasted me into a different realm where I vomited a rainbow a few times, which sounds a lot nicer than it was.. especially trying to clean it up off a white wall and every time you go to wipe it the puke starts running away..

This went on for a while to the point I had to lay down in a dark room with no noise as everything was getting hectic,
Even still, it was an amazingly fun trip watching the solar system on my ceiling lol

defo get these dots if you can! very very high quality swiss acid!


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ What colour dots ?

The Jimi Hendrix blotter here in Ireland is also swiss bliss. Lovely clean acid. Over 100mics with a spread of some being closer to 150mics.
I took a pic about a month ago. Will try post it later.

Bob Marley print is also swiss bliss AFAIK. Same crystal. Same dose too from what I've heard.


----------



## hexagram

555ugs yesterday showed me how close you can get to madness with LSD. Luckily I held it together, for the most part it was really enjoyable and enlightening, but fuck me did shit get weird at points. 

300ugs seems to be the optimal dose for a full experience imo, don't think I'll go higher than that again. Would probably be too much for a beginner though.


----------



## breakcorefiend

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ What colour dots ?
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix blotter here in Ireland is also swiss bliss. Lovely clean acid. Over 100mics with a spread of some being closer to 150mics.
> I took a pic about a month ago. Will try post it later.
> 
> Bob Marley print is also swiss bliss AFAIK. Same crystal. Same dose too from what I've heard.



Bright orange dots, 200ug each, Cant really tell from the pic


----------



## kingme

hexagram said:


> 555ugs yesterday showed me how close you can get to madness with LSD. Luckily I held it together, for the most part it was really enjoyable and enlightening, but fuck me did shit get weird at points.
> 
> 300ugs seems to be the optimal dose for a full experience imo, don't think I'll go higher than that again. Would probably be too much for a beginner though.



my current upper limit is 250-300. beyond that it gets a bit too out of control for my liking... 

for a beginner 120-150 (so, usually, a single square) is enough to get a feel for the substance and still be in 90% control

i find lsd headspace to be quite special actually, in that 2cb for instance can be trippy and visual and fun, but something is still very distinct from acid. might also be i get a tense body from most 2cs...


----------



## Hangover

I did 2 x 185uq on my first time.. and I found that fucking amazing


----------



## breakcorefiend

Hangover said:


> I did 2 x 185uq on my first time.. and I found that fucking amazing



Yea I think I did the same for my first, 2 avatars i seem to remember

I find my sweetspot for acid hovers around 300-600ug, highest i've ever dosed was like 1200ug and that was bit too much separation from reality!

the last big trip I had was those hoffmann fractal bike rides, they were 210ug each and I did 4, that was possibly the best lsd experience I've had, maybe even best drug experience, made me realise why lsd was so well loved!


----------



## Acid4Blood

breakcorefiend said:


>



Nice one! Havn't had dots since the red stars in 2010. Might get a few of these.

These be the Jimi Hendrix blotter. Lovely clean swiss bliss! :D ......


----------



## karmanaut

Lucky guys, not anything noteworthy in my circles.


----------



## Ismene

Surely you can get al-lad tho kama?


----------



## karmanaut

Ismene said:


> Surely you can get al-lad tho kama?



Yes I could but just Lsd-25 I'm interested in though its whst I'm used to, being greedy I think as I have some stashed already, jealous of the dots and shiny new artwork here.


----------



## PlayHard

not seen dot's or blotter for many moons.. lucky man!


----------



## headfuck123

those dots look identical to ones iv had recently that were pretty weak. needed at least 2 or 3 for a decent trip. Seems to be lots of choice around my circles these days. been offered ohms, marlin monroes and new liquid. All seem to be fairly strong from reports from various people.


----------



## AcidTrippin

CloudSailor said:


>



Never noticed that about those blotter, they have that pinkish tint that Yin Yang Dolphins I had few years ago. They were top quality blotter and had that same pink tint. If those are stronger would definitely be some great tabs.

Have heard of those Ohms/Monroes being about seem to be fairly doing the rounds, the Monroes was told at 125ug which normally means a good bit weaker. Haven't tried myself but know people are tending to need about 2-3, had a friend mention eating one with no effects. Heard the Ohms were stronger but wouldn't expect them to be by much. 

Crackhead, noticed those blotters I think in the US Acid thread but not 100% on that. Loads of LSD about at the moment, really nice to see. Lately have had some really fantastic clean stuff.


----------



## HouseFever

Had the Jim Morrisons two weeks ago, had a fun time of one tab.


----------



## Gdk

Front and back.











Still some lovely acid.


----------



## CloudSailor

The pink colour isn't the colour of the acid. I'm sure these sheets were either piled up when dipped and/or when they were left to dry. The colour comes from the ink of the sheet which is under as well as some of the ink passing through the perforations of the actual sheet when dipped in the solvent. This can almost be proved by the fact that I have seen some of these blotters with marks of perforation on the printed side that obviously come from a sheet sheet lying on top of it. The sheets were not lined up properly when either dipped or dried so perforations line traces sometimes appear on the printed side in the middle of the squares. Just to add that some of the Dalai's (parts of the sheet) are almost white on the back side and they turned out to be just as potent as the pink ones.

Dalai Lama Blotters (back side):


----------



## gavin 2010

Hi all I currently have Shiva and sunrays blotters both 200ug iI will try and put some pics up but not sure how to on my mobile ?


----------



## AcidTrippin

Loving this, most amount of blotters I've seen in this thread in ages. Definitely a great time :D Just people need to stop trying to define the acid as 'x' bliss this or 'x' fluff that. It's a load of bullshit. If it's clean acid, it's clean acid, doesn't need some bullshit name. Just feels like its fueling the myths of Chinacat which are a load of bullshit also in my opinion. Really notice how easy it is for people to make up such wonderlands of acid in their heads when it's actually a load of rubbish - not LSD itself cause its fucking awesome, but the dealer/swiss this/chinacat that bullshit people still buy into.


----------



## dan k

you don't think there is different recipes and purities?
thats all the names refer to..
or do you think that its all made the exact same(precursors, steps) by the same person? thats just silly to me.


----------



## Shambles

Of course there's different purities (different recipies is slightly different cos LSD is LSD and really shouldn't make a difference as long as what is produced is LSD). The problem is that dealers lie a lot which makes the 'brand names' utterly meaningless unless you literally know the cook personally.


----------



## dan k

you really dont think it goes any deeper than lsdislsd?
have you ever done lsd? just kidding obviously.
there is obvious differences in mxe batches
there is an obvious difference between synthesized mdmaandmdma made from sass oil
there is a difference between dmt from mimosa and acacia
why would our lovley lady be so shallow?

im not trying to say its different or gives you a better high, i just know id rather have some fluff than lavander.
they both give me relatively the same visuals and stuff, just a little diffrent mind space and energy.


sorry im high and this isnt really the right place for this.


----------



## AcidTrippin

Shambles said:


> Of course there's different purities (different recipies is slightly different cos LSD is LSD and really shouldn't make a difference as long as what is produced is LSD). *The problem is that dealers lie a lot which makes the 'brand names' utterly meaningless unless you literally know the cook personally*.



Yeah, to be honest I think your able to word this better than I can. And the bit I bold is exactly nail on head and I feel that if it's a cook, they are a chemist and they don't do fancy names they do science so is it not about purity...percentages...mathematics. Not some fairy tale name.


----------



## AcidTrippin

At the same time...this is the acid thread? whats about and peoples opinion? summer/festie season :D  Sniffed some microdots there the other day on a 2 day lysergimide tekno with some London Liberator/suf acid filled fun to curb the curiosity of sniffing lsd bioavailability etc. For a start they were annoying to crush cause they are wee tiny things, actually dropped one on the carpet (red star dot days story from another BL related at the time). Was the last I had from a while back...same sort've hit faster onset maybe? Get these orange ones plugged and report back!

Had actually wondered what it was like to rail for years, but dots are really only real way to do it.


----------



## Shambles

dan k said:


> you really dont think it goes any deeper than lsdislsd?



Theoretically no it shouldn't. In reality there are obviously more competent cooks than others. That's really all it comes down to - how good is the chemist. The rest is dealer bullshit. Richard Kemp's (black market) acid was actually purer than Sandoz' - Sandoz tested it and said so themselves. There's no reason for LSD to be shitty purity unless made by a less competent chemist. The same applies in every other case you mentioned as it does for any chemical.


----------



## AcidTrippin

forgot to say conclusion is it's pretty much more hassle than worth, but those 200ug dots sound like they've be fun to try with, I'm more interested in seeing if the sniffing avoids stomach absorption so there is less chance of a nausea effect or vomiting. But at same time a lot can be down to setting and mindset it doesn't affect nausea causing receptors as far as I know but I deffo find liquid sublinguial and blotter kept in the mouth better.

richard kemp and the rainbodigo children think over years it all gets improved and refined so no doubt, sandoz while "pharma grade" was some of the first, good 60 years on + we are here, i'm sure the recipes are improved.

free bobby microdot


----------



## ferrett1979

gavin 2010 said:


> Hi all I currently have Shiva and sunrays blotters both 200ug iI will try and put some pics up but not sure how to on my mobile ?



If its the Shiva with the light blue background u r dealing with DOC not LSD.


----------



## CloudSailor

As far as I can remember no Shiva blotters have ever reached the potency of 200µg. But maybe you're the lucky one. Let us know after experiencing it and try to upload a picture as well if you can.
I've also heard that the new microdots out were not very strong. Can anybody confirm ?


----------



## karmanaut

gavin 2010 said:


> Hi all I currently have Shiva and sunrays blotters both 200ug iI will try and put some pics up but not sure how to on my mobile ?



Theres some shiva's going around that are DOC, not LSD so be careful,  They have a vivid blue background and are pictured a few pages back on this thread.


----------



## swampdragon

I think it's more a case of strength than purity - proper good LSD shouldn't be racemic as it's only the d- isomer (I think?) that's active.. but it takes effort and equipment to get rid of the inactive isomers so apparently the lesser chemists don't always do this and thus produce an inferior product. Other than that, I agree that LSD is LSD..


----------



## Shambles

That would make sense and rings a bell with me too. I'd still put that under the banner of competency of the cook cos caring about the final product is part of being truly competent. Otherwise you're just knocking it out and probably have less care and interest in making it to as high a standard as possible. To use a weed analogy, you can grow the finest weed in the world but if you don't bother to cure it properly it'll be shite anyway.


----------



## swampdragon

True, true! And don't get me started about badly-cured weed, aye.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

some great liquid about, had 2 drops a few weeks ago and was happily away with the fairies, prob about 75ug estimate per drop id say, bit of upset stomach at start but passed in 15 minutes after the come-up but besides that quite clean, no back or muscle tension which i used to get a fair bit on the ganesha print from yonks back


----------



## ricardo08

Can someone with a better knowledge of chemistry care to explain why if it's possible for there to be high-quality, "pure" LSD as well as LSD + impurities resulting in a less "clean" feeling, just like you get with practically everything else, why then that the names thrown around for varying qualities of LSD (needlepoint, lavender etc) mean nothing? Seems reasonable to me that higher quality (minimal or no impurities left in the final product) would feel "cleaner" than lower quality. This applies for other drugs so why wouldn't it apply for LSD?

Anyway, I had some Saint Albert's this weekend, supposedly 110ug "needlepoint" and they were lovely. Really clean feeling, minimal body load, clear headspace and lovely visuals. Took two at a Parliament-Funkadelic show and was completely blown away. Awesome show, awesome vibes.


----------



## Sammy G

I'm not a chemist, nor even able to guess at what a chemist's answer might be, but I do know that any residual impurities would have to be several times the potency of LSD in order for them to have any effect whatsoever. If you had a blotter that supposedly held 100 micrograms of 75% pure LSD (and nothing else), then the impurity / impurities would need to be active at <25 micrograms in order to have a discernible effect on the trip.

There aren't too many chemicals active at doses of under 25 micrograms. Placebomine, however, is highly active at doses of 0mg. So draw your own conclusions.

As stated above, it's possible for 'LSD' to not be LSD, kinda:



			
				swampdragon said:
			
		

> I think it's more a case of strength than purity - proper good LSD shouldn't be racemic as it's only the d- isomer (I think?) that's active.. but it takes effort and equipment to get rid of the inactive isomers so apparently the lesser chemists don't always do this and thus produce an inferior product. Other than that, I agree that LSD is LSD..



But other than that? Set, setting and dealer bullshit.


----------



## swampdragon

Yup, set and setting, innit. I'm seriously interested in placebomine though.. lovely stuff.


----------



## ricardo08

Makes sense, but based on experience some acid seems to be harder on the body than others, harder on the mind etc. Can this variation between experiences be entirely down to set and setting? Even the physical differences? Doesn't really add up to me but if the chemistry says it's so I suppose it is.


----------



## Sammy G

If there's a plausible explanation other than set and setting, then I'm open to hearing about it. I'm not going to dismiss people's subjective experiences out of hand and say there's no substance in their claims whatsoever. 

What I can say is that my own experience has led me to believe that set and setting are all important. I've had doses from the same sheet which didn't even seem like they were the same drug, let alone the same purity or strength. That's just my take on it though - not saying it's set in stone.


----------



## swampdragon

Sammy G said:


> I've had doses from the same sheet which didn't even seem like they were the same drug, let alone the same purity or strength.


Yeah, true, that. My last LSD trip was pretty special and the only difference there would be set/setting as I've had plenty from that same sheet. 

Actually, I know a few folks that allegedly make the stuff so I might ask them. (And no, I don't have access to their wares so don't bother asking..)


----------



## ricardo08

It's interesting then, because I've had trip in settings that are considered "ideal" and felt uncomfortable, then had trips in some far-from-ideal situations and dealt with it fine. The subjective effects are so volatile it seems, it almost feels totally out of your control as to how you're going to feel once you take the stuff. I'm just not even going to think about it from now on...


----------



## ColtDan

swampdragon said:


> Yeah, true, that. My last LSD trip was pretty special and the only difference there would be set/setting as I've had plenty from that same sheet.



Was a beautiful ideal set and setting. after that i dont think i'll ever try it in the evening/night


----------



## Shambles

Sammy G said:


> I'm not a chemist, nor even able to guess at what a chemist's answer might be, but I do know that any residual impurities would have to be several times the potency of LSD in order for them to have any effect whatsoever. If you had a blotter that supposedly held 100 micrograms of 75% pure LSD (and nothing else), then the impurity / impurities would need to be active at <25 micrograms in order to have a discernible effect on the trip.
> 
> There aren't too many chemicals active at doses of under 25 micrograms. Placebomine, however, is highly active at doses of 0mg. So draw your own conclusions.
> 
> As stated above, it's possible for 'LSD' to not be LSD, kinda:
> 
> 
> 
> But other than that? Set, setting and dealer bullshit.



This. Nice to see a bit of common sense and logic here amongst all the magic, mystique and mythology. I think a lotta people tend to forget just how potent a substance LSD is compared to almost any other substance imaginable. The amount of impurity in even the 'dirtiest' acid would be so minute it's barely conceivable it could have any truly significant effect on a trip. Set & Setting all the way.

That and the fact that low-dose acid can feel a bit weird anyway at times and if it's not such great quality acid your 100ug or whatever may actually only be a fraction of that so you never really get to where you expected to be and end up in that weird not-quite-tripping-properly-but-too-far-from-sober-to-make-sense-of-the-fact place that's just a bit uncomfortable in general.


----------



## bogman

was at a little festival the wend and some people had V for Vendetta tabs, didn't try myself but those that did all had half a tab each and seemed over powering for 2 of them.


----------



## Ismene

ricardo08 said:


> Seems reasonable to me that higher quality (minimal or no impurities left in the final product) would feel "cleaner" than lower quality. This applies for other drugs so why wouldn't it apply for LSD?



I think you're confusing things tho - with a bag of coke for example you can toss out the coke and throw in the constipation powder and get a "dirty" coke trip. With acid it's pretty hard replacing the acid with an "impurity" - what are you going to replace it with? You'd need an impurity that at a LOWER dose than acid was MORE powerful and capable of overwhelming the effects of LSD. There's no such impurity in existence. Even if you made "impure" acid, as long as some of it was acid you'd still get the effects, you'd just need to put more of it on the blotter.

I must admit I've got a few of those Albert Hoffman originals left and I think they have a special character of their own but I'm pretty sure that's the placebomine - simply because every time I take them I'm sat there going "Fuck me, I love these Albert Hoffmans, they feel great" and it becomes a self-fulfilling thing :D


----------

